# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Islami Ndërmjet Lindjes E Perëndimit

## forum126

Alija Izetbegoviq 

*ISLAMI NDËRMJET LINDJES E PERËNDIMIT* 
Shkup 2000/1421 

322 
Përmbajtja 

Hyrje............................................. ..........................................7 
Pjesa e parë DISKUTIM PËR PREMISAT..............23 
1. Evolucioni dhe krijimi........................................... 25 
Darwini dhe Michelangelo...................................... .....................27 
Idealizmi fillestar......................................... .................................32 
Dualizmi i botës së gjallë............................................ .................46 
Kuptimi i humanizmit........................................ ..........................59 
2. Kultura dhe civilizimi........................................ ....69 
Vegla dhe kulti - dy histori........................................... ................71 
Refleksi i dualitetit........................................ ...............................72 
Arsimimi dhe meditimi.......................................... ......................75 
Arsimimi ekzakt dhe klasik............................................ ..............78 
E ashtuquajtura kulturë masive............................................ ........81 
Fshati dhe qyteti............................................ ...............................84 
Klasa punëtore.......................................... ....................................86 
Religjioni dhe revolucioni....................................... .....................88 
Progresi kundër njeriut........................................... ......................89 
Pesimizmi i teatrit........................................... ..............................98 
Nihilizmi......................................... ...........................................101 
3. Fenomeni i artit............................................. .....105 
Arti dhe shkenca........................................... ..............................107 
Arti dhe religjioni........................................ ...............................112 

323 

Arti dhe ateizmi (Arti në BRSS)............................................. ...119 
Bota konkrete e artit (Qasje artistike dhe sociologjike).............122 
Personazhi dhe personaliteti (Drama e personazhit njerëzor)......................................... ........................................127 
Artisti dhe vepra e tij............................................... ...................129 
Stili dhe funksioni......................................... .............................133 
Arti dhe kritika (Mossuksesi i kritikës)......................................134 
4. Morali............................................ .....................137 
Detyra dhe interesi.......................................... ...........................139 
Qëllimi dhe vepra............................................. ..........................141 
Dresura dhe edukata........................................... ........................144 
Morali dhe mendja njerëzore......................................... .............146 
Shkenca dhe shkencëtari ose dy kritikat e Kantit.......................151 
Morali dhe religjioni........................................ ...........................153 
Moralja dhe e dobishmja, i a.q. moral i interesit të përgjithshëm..................................... ....................................157 
Morali pa Zot............................................... ...............................165 
5. Kultura dhe historia.......................................... ..173 
Humanizmi fillestar......................................... ...........................175 
Arti dhe historia.......................................... ................................179 
Etika dhe historia.......................................... ..............................184 
Artisti dhe përvoja........................................... ...........................186 
6. Drama dhe utopia............................................ ..189 
Shoqëria ideale............................................ ...............................191 
Utopia dhe morali............................................ ...........................195 
Vartësit dhe heretikët......................................... ........................198 
Shoqëria dhe bashkësia......................................... .....................199 
Personaliteti dhe individi shoqëror......................................... 202 
Utopia dhe familja........................................... ...........................205 
Pjesa e dytë ISLAMI - UNITET BIPOLAR............213 
7. Moisiu - Jezui - Muhammedi..............................215 
Këtu dhe tani.............................................. ................................217 
Religjioni i pastër............................................ ...........................219 
Pranimi dhe mohimi i Krishtit.......................................... ..........222 

324 

8. Islami dhe religjioni........................................ ....231 
Dualizmi i pesë rregullave themelore......................................... 233 
Religjioni i kthyer kah natyra............................................ .........243 
Islami dhe jeta.............................................. ..............................254 
9. Natyra islame e çdo të drejte.............................261 
Dualizmi i së drejtës........................................... ........................263 
Dënimi dhe mbrojtja shoqërore......................................... .........272 
10. Religjioni i pastër dhe materializmi i pastër si të pamundshëm........................................ ......279 
Idetë dhe realiteti......................................... ...............................281 
Isai e krishterimi....................................... ..................................282 
Marksi dhe marksizmi......................................... .......................285 
Martesa........................................... ............................................292 
Dy lloje besëtytnish....................................... .............................295 
11. Rruga e tretë jashtë islamit..............................299 
Dualizmi i botës anglosaksone...................................... .............301 
Kompromisi historik dhe socialdemokracia...........................310 
12. Shtojcë........................................... ....................317 
Devocioni......................................... ...................................317 
Indeksi........................................... .....................................321

----------


## forum126

*Edhe pse në lindje dielli lind
dhe dëfton trimërisht shkëlqimin e vet, pa tis,
ai bëhet flakë e dritë nga zjarri i brendshëm vetëm kur
u ikën verigave të Lindjes e të Perëndimit;
i dehur nga shkëlqimi ai shfaqet në lindjen e vet
që ti pushtojë të gjitha horizontet;
qenia e tij si përket as Lindjes, as Perëndimit,
edhe pse nga lindja është.*

----------


## forum126

*Hyrje*


*1.* 

Bota e sotme karakterizohet nga përleshja e ashpër ideologjike që zgjat me vite, pa qenë e mundshme ti parashihet fundi. Në një mënyrë a në një tjetër, përleshja na ka përfshirë të gjithëve, qoftë si pjesëmarrës të saj, qoftë si viktima. Cili është vendi i Islamit në këtë ballafaqim gjigant? A ka ky ndonjë rol në formimin e botës së sotme? 

- Ky libër përpiqet që, së paku pjesërisht, të përgjigjet në këtë pyetje.
Vetëm tri janë botëkuptimet integrale mbi botën dhe asnjë më shumë: religjioz, materialist dhe islamik*1.*
Ato u përgjigjen, ose janë projeksione të atyre tri mundësive elementare, që jemi mësuar ti emërtojmë si vetëdije, qenie dhe njeri. I tërë spektri i ideologjive, filozofive e i sistemeve më të ndryshme të mendimit nga lashtësia deri më sot mund të reduktohet në njërin nga këto tri botëkuptime bazë mbi botën, po qe se analizën e shpiejmë deri në fund. I pari niset nga ekzistenca ekskluzive ose primare e shpirtit, i dyti nga ekzistenca ekskluzive ose primare e materies, i treti nga ekzistenca e njëkohshme e shpirtit dhe e materies. Sikur të ekzistonte vetëm materia, materializmi do të ishte filozofia e vetme konsekuente, ndërkaq religjioni do të ishte tërësisht i padobishëm. Anasjelltas, në ekzistoftë shpirti, atëherë ekziston edhe njeriu, kurse jeta e njeriut do të ishte e pakuptim pa një formë religjioni o morali. Islami është emri për një parim të unitetit të shpirtit dhe materies, forma më e lartë e të cilit është jeta njerëzore. Jeta e njeriut është konsekuente ndaj vetvetes nëse sendërton njëkohësisht konceptin human, pa hequr dorë,madje pikërisht duke afirmuar të gjitha supozimet e ekzistencës zoologjike. Të gjitha dështimet e njeriut reduktohen në esencë ose në mohimin religjioz të jetës biologjike, ose në mohimin materialist të njeriut.
Disa nisen nga natyra dhe, të mrekulluar nga rendi dhe siguria e saj, e shpallin realitet të vetëm. Të tjerët nisen nga njeriu dhe, duke kundruar qiellin e yjëzuar të shpirtit të tij, gjejnë një kuptim të ri që vlen të jetohet. Ne, të tretët, nisemi nga situata e papërsëritshme e njeriut në botë. Shpirti është i amshueshëm, por njeriu është kohor dhe në atë dimension kohe është misioni që smund të injorohet (Kurani, 28/77).

Të vjetrit thoshin se dy janë supstancat, shpirti dhe materia, duke nënkuptuar me to dy parafille, dy botë, dy rende të gjërave që kanë origjinë dhe natyrë të ndryshme, që nuk rrjedhin njëri nga tjetri dhe as që reduktohen njëri në tjetrin. Edhe prijësit më të mëdhenj shpirtërorë e mendorë të botës skanë pasur mundësi ti shmangen këtij dallimi, edhe pse qasja ka mundur të jetë e ndryshme. Do të mund ti paramendonim ato dy botë si të ndryshme në kohë, dy botëra ,të njëpasnjëshme (e tanishmja dhe e ardhmja), ose ti kundrojmë si të ndryshme për nga natyra e kuptimi, por edhe si dy botë të njëkoh-shme, dhe kjo është më afër esencës.
Dualizmi është ndjenja më intime njerëzore, por sështë edhe filozofia më e lartë njerëzore. Përkundrazi, të gjitha drejtimet e mëdha filozofike kanë qenë moniste.


Njerëzit jetojnë, ndijnë dhe e pranojnë botën në mënyrë dualiste, mirëpo monizmi gjendet në natyrën e çdo filozofie e mendimi. Filozofia nuk e duron dualizmin. Megjithatë, ky fakt ska aq rëndësi. Sepse, mendimi smund ta gjykojë jetën, që është më e lartë se ai. Në të vërtetë, duke qenë njerëz, ne gjendemi vetvetiu në dy realitete. Ato dy botë mund ti mohojmë e mos ti pranojmë, mirëpo smund të dalim syresh. Jeta nuk varet nga fakti se sa e kuptojmë.
Prandaj çështja se a do ti jetojmë njëkohësisht dy jeta (sepse as që mund të jetohet ndryshe) nuk parashtrohet, porse a do të jetojmë në atë mënyrë me vullnet dhe duke qenë thellë të vetëdijshëm për këtë gjë. Këtu qëndron rëndësia më e madhe e Islamit. Çdo jetë është dytrajtësore. Ta jetojë vetëm një jetë për njeriun është një lloj i pamundësisë teknike që nga çasti kur pushoi të jetë dru ose shtazë, që nga kalu bela (Kurani), që kur u vendos enigma morale në qiell, që kur njeriu u flak në botë ose në realitetin shoqëror. Njeriu mund të mendojë ose të besojë një jetë, por kur jeton, ai jeton dy jeta.
Ne nuk kemi prova racionale se ekziston edhe një botë, përveç të jashtmes, shqisores, mirëpo e kemi fare të qartë se të prodhosh e të shpenzosh sështë jeta e vetme njerëzore. Shkencëtarët a mendimtarët që përpiqen për të zbuluar të vërtetën, me meditim nuk do ta zbulojnë atë jetën tjetër, më të lartë, mirëpo pikërisht vetë jeta e tyre e kaluar duke kërkuar të vërtetën me një mospërfillje të jetës animale, është ajo forma tjetër, më e lartë, e ekzistencës së njeriut. Lufta për njerëzit e tjerë e për të vërtetën, të drejtën e të mirën, është gjithnjë mohim i kufirit dhe fundit të jetës. Therorizimet e atyre që humbin jetën, lirinë e qetësinë për tu mbetur besnikë ligjeve morale, çfarëdo qofshin ato, paraqesin shpalljen më të mirë të pafundësisë së jetës dhe të kuptimit tjetër të saj, më të lartë. Ato janë shkëndija drite që, si vetëtima në terrin e natës, për një çast na ndriçojnë horizontet e largëta. Madje edhe po qe se do të vazhdojmë të qëndrojmë në errësirë, horizontet e shfaqura të atyre çasteve nuk janë gënjeshtër, as mashtrim; ato janë dhe mbeten e vërteta më e thellë dhe më e madhe.
Madje edhe përgjigjja që i japim vetvetes kur pyesim se ku e kemi vendin, edhe kur është më e çiltër, dendur nuk shpreh qëndrimin tonë të vërtetë. Çdonjëri prej nesh ka bërë dosido përfytyrimin e vet të botës që zakonisht është tejet jokonsekuent dhe mbahet në saje të mungesës sonë kritike të natyrshme. E quajtëm religjion ose ateizëm, mirëpo në të shumtën e rasteve ai ska të bëjë me ato emërtime. Këtu bëjnë pjesë besimtarët që përpiqen me shkencë të dëshmojnë besimin e vet dhe ateistët që predikojnë flijimin në emër të qëllimeve të larta ose mrekullohen me pikturat e Michelangelos ose me skulpturat e Rodinit. Sa prej tyre do të ngelnin në mëdyshje të plotë para shfaqjes së botës së tyre konsekuente! Edhe materializmi edhe religjioni i pastër për masivitetin e tyre sipërfaqësor mund ti falënderohen para së gjithash faktit se shumica e njerëzve nuk e kuptojnë domethënien e tyre të vërtetë.

*2.*

Këto dy linja të përhershme mendimi gjatë historisë së njeriut mund të skicohen lehtë. Ato janë paralele, të njëkohshme, dhe në esencë nuk dëftojnë zhvillim fare. Që në Greqinë e Vjetër me Epikurin (ose Aristotelin) dhe Platonin ato shfaqin të gjitha tiparet e sistemit tashmë të formuar. Sentenca e njohur e Aristotelit se kënaqësia e dhembja janë shtysat e mëdha të jetës njerëzore (që do ta gjejmë thuaja të pandryshueshme të Holbachu njëzet shekuj më vonë) merr përgjigjen gati në të njëjtën kohë me mendimin tërësisht të kundërt të Platonit se njeriu i padrejtë është gjithsesi fatkeq, për më tepër nëse mbetet i pandëshkuar - mendim që gjendet në themelin e çdo etike të vërtetë.

Përkundër kundërshtimit e luftës së ndërsjellë, këto dy linja mendimi vazhdojnë deri në ditët tona. Do të hetojmë qartë idetë epikureiste te Lukreci, Baconi, Hobbesi, Gassendi, Helvetiusi e Holbachu pastaj përmes Spencerit e Marxit deri te Russeli në shekullin tonë. Në të njëjtën mënyrë Platoni do të pasohet denjësisht nga të gjithë mendimtarët e krishterë, pastaj nga Gazali, Malebranchei, Leibnitzi, Fichte, Cudworthi, Schellingu, Hegeli, Kanti dhe, në kohën më të re, Bergsoni e Whiteheadi. Po ti rikonstruktojmë në mënyrë konsekuente këto dy sisteme, mund të befasohemi me rezultatin dhe për shumicën pamja do të jetë e papritur.
Në fushën e caqeve praktike njerëzore, këto dy pole të mendimit njerëzor mund të përfaqësojnë progresin dhe humanizmin. Religjioni nuk njeh progres, shkenca nuk njeh humanizëm. Në rastin më të mirë, ato mund të jenë produkte të dorës së dytë të tyre, sepse në jetën reale nuk ka as religjion e as shkencë të pastër, që do të thotë se ska reli-gjion pa një dozë shkence, as shkencë që nuk ngërthen në vete ca shpresa religjioni. Mirëpo pikërisht kjo gjë mundëson paraqitjen e një përzierje në të cilën nuk dihet origjina e vërtetë e dukurisë a e tendencës. Shumica janë që të gjitha këto i futin në të njëjtin thes dhe, pa i njohur kriteret e drejta të dallimit, aplikojnë shijet dhe përcaktimet e veta.
Duke shqyrtuar këto dy pikëpamje të kundërta, qëllimi ynë është që ti ekspozojmë në trajtat e pastra të tyre, duke u nisur nga konkludimet e tyre të sprasme, logjikisht konsekuente, por praktikisht dendur absurde. Do të shihej atëherë se si këto dy sisteme me një tërësi të brendshme logjike në një moment fillojnë të ndërtojnë njëri-tjetrin. Ndonjëherë kjo gjë merr trajtën e fjalëpërfjalshme, kështu që vendi i zbrazët i mozaikut mund të plotësohet me argumentin kundërshtar. Kur, p.sh. materializmi pohon se shtysat e vërteta të ngjarjeve historike janë forcat objektive të pavarura nga njeriu, do të duhej të gjendej patjetër për antitezë pohimi tërësisht i kundërt. Në të vërtetë, nuk u desh të gjurmohej shumë e të zbulohej doktrina e quajtur interpretimi heroik i historisë (Carlyle, p.sh.) e cila rrjedhat historike i shpjegon me ndikimin dhe energjinë e personaliteteve të jashtëzakonshme - të heronjve. Sipas disave historia nuk ecën me kokë (Marx), sipas të tjerëve ngjan pikërisht e kundërta: historinë e bëjnë gjenitë.

Siç është dashur që - nga shembulli i sipërshënuar - kundruall materializmit historik të qëndrojë personalizmi kristian, sipas logjikës së njëjtë të pashmangshme, kundruall evolucionit duhet të gjendet krijimtaria, ndaj interesit - ideali, ndaj uniformitetit-liria, ndaj shoqërisë - personaliteti, etj. Kërkesa e religjionit: Zhdukni dëshirat është dashur të ketë ekuivalentin e vet të kundërt në imperativin e civilizimit: Krijoni vazhdimisht dëshira të reja etj. Në tabelën e ekspozuar në fund të kësaj hyrjeje lexuesi do të gjejë një përpjekje përmbledhëse të klasifikimit të ideve sipas kësaj skeme. Ky rezultat, edhe pse jo i plotë dhe krejt i shkurtër, mund të dëftojë se pikërisht religjioni e materializmi janë ato dy botëkuptime elementare mbi botën, që nuk mund të zbërthehen më tej, por as të reduktohen njëri në tjetrin - dy dete... që smund të ngadhënjejnë njëri-tjetrin (Kurani, 55/19,20).

Mund të supozohet se kjo anatomi e vogël idesh nuk do tu përshtatet atyre të cilëve u përgjigjet konfuzioni i tanishëm, mirëpo pa i dalluar gjërat saktë nuk mund të ketë shqyrtime të këtij lloji.
Ska gjë më të kotë sesa të kërkosh argumente racionale për të dëshmuar njërin a tjetrin botëkuptim mbi botën. Që të dytë brendapërbrenda vetes janë sisteme logjike dhe sgjendet asnjë logjikë që do të rrinte mbi to e ti gjykojë. Edhe parimisht edhe praktikisht, vetëm jeta qëndron mbi to. Sepse të jetosh e për më tepër të bësh jetë të drejtë e të plotë - kjo tejkalon çdo religjion e çdo socializëm. Krishterimi kërkon dhe  ofron shpëtim, por vetëm shpëtim të brendshëm. Socializmi kërkon dhe ofron vetëm shpëtim të jashtëm. I ballafaquar me këto dy botë paralele në një përleshje të pazgjidhshme logjike, njeriu ndien se detyrohet që ti pranojë që të dyja, duke ua zbuluar pikën e re qendrore të natyrshme. Tërë të vërtetën për jetën dhe fatin njerëzor ato e përgjysmojnë ndërmjet veti.

*3.*

Ka megjithatë një numër faktesh me të cilat gjatë jetës të gjithë llogarisin, pa marrë parasysh filozofinë e vet zyrtare. Qoftë arsyeja e shëndoshë ajo që ua mëson, qofshin pësimet e veta. Faktet e tilla janë p.sh. familja, siguria materiale, synimi për lumturi, simpatia për të drejtën e të vërtetën, shëndeti, edukata, puna, synimi për liri, interesi, forca përgjegjësia etj. Po ti krahasojmë këto fakte, do të vërejmë se ato grupohen, në një distancë më të madhe a më të vogël, rreth një boshti të përbashkët dhe përbëjnë një sistem, mundet jokonsekuent e heterogjen, por tejet realist,që të përkujton parimet themelore të Islamit.
Dallimet ndërmjet doktrinave të krahasuara janë esenciale dhe të pamposhtura. Por kjo është vetëm në teori. Në jetë, përkundër armiqësisë së përbetuar, zhvillohet procesi i huazimit të ndërsjellë të ideve. Shumë gjëra të anatemuara deri dje gjejnë vend dhe arsyeshmëri, ndërkaq shumë pohime të dashura mbeten vetëm stoli e teorisë.

P.sh. marksizmi sulmonte familjen e shtetin, por në praktikë qëndroi tek këto institucione. Çdo religjion konsekuent e ka sulmuar brengën për këtë botë, por si ideologji praktike e njerëzve realë ai edhe vetë i ka përvetësuar devizat për drejtësi sociale dhe është bërë faktor i luftës për jetë më të mirë. Marksizmi u detyrua të pajtohet me një shkallë të caktuar të lirisë, ndërkaq religjioni, përkundër filozofisë së vet, u detyrua ta pranojë dobinë e forcës, etj. etj. Në të vërtetë u dëshmua se në shumicën e rasteve sështë e mundshme të qëndrosh brenda kufijve të arsyes së shëndoshë dhe ti qëndrosh besnik një filozofie konsekuente.

Shkurt, nuk është fjala se a mundet krishterimi, në njërën anë, dhe materializmi, në anën tjetër, të gjejnë shtegdalje nga vështirësitë ku bien nga shkaku se nuk i përshtaten masës së jetës ose se nuk i përgjigjen natyrës njerëzore. Fjala është për çështjen se a munden ata të gjejnë daljen, duke mbetur çfarë janë, pa dalë jashtë suazave të veta. Sepse dendur ngjan kur shtegdalja kërkohet duke huazuar në mënyrë të palejueshme nga ana tjetër. Kështu krishterimi, i bërë tash institucion, katolicizëm, kishë, do të flasë për punën, për pasurinë, për hierarkinë, për arsim, për shkencë, për bashkëshortësi, për ligje, për drejtësi sociale etj. Ndërkaq materializmi, i bërë tashmë praktikë, socializëm, rend politik, fillon të flasë për edukatën, për humanizmin, për moralin, për artin, krijimtarinë, drejtësinë, përgjegjësinë, për lirinë dhe për kategori të tjera të rendit shpirtëror që skanë fare të bëjnë me materializmin. Në vend të doktrinave të pastra, që sjanë të pranuesh-me, na ofrohen interpretimet e tyre për përdorim të përgjithshëm, në të vërtetë një lloj i religjionit e i materializmit për masa, që mund të jetë gjithçka, por jo skemë konsekuente e këtyre doktrinave. Deformimi edhe i religjionit edhe i materializmit, shmangia e tyre nga mësimet burimore bëhet sipas një lloji të ligjshmërisë, meqë në të dy rastet është fjala për të njëjtën gjë: për nevojën që një gjë, shprehje vetëm e një aspekti të jetës, të aplikohet në jetën si tërësi.

Mund të jesh, pra, në teori çfarëdo, materialist ose i krishterë, i formës radikale ose të matur, mirëpo para dyerve të praktikës shkarkohesh nga shumëçka. Në jetën reale nuk është askush materialist konsekuent dhe as i krishterë konsekuent.

Utopitë bashkëkohore në Kinë, Kore e në Vijetnam, që e konsiderojnë veten skema më konsekuente të mësimit marksist, në të vërtetë janë shembull i mrekullueshëm i kompromiseve e i moskonsekuencës. Në vend që të lejojnë formimin e shkallëshkallshëm të moralit të ri si refleks i marrëdhënieve të reja në bazë, ato vetëm huazojnë dhe në shërbim i vëjnë vlerat morale tradicionale të atyre shoqërive, sidomos dy syresh: modestinë dhe nderimin e të vjetërve*(2).*
Në këtë mënyrë, në vetë themelet e sistemit, bashkë me parimet e marksizmit gjenden edhe dy normat më të njohura të religjioneve të ndeshura. Autorët e sistemit nuk e pranojnë me dëshirë këtë fakt, mirëpo konkludimi slë fije dyshimi, ndërkaq faktet nuk varen shumë se a i pranojmë a jo.
Në praktikën e ca shteteve socialiste, që betohen në materializëm, do të hasim në të ashtuquajtur nxitës moralë (në vend të atyre materialë) gjatë shpërblimit të punës. Ky fakt do vërtetuar dhe shpjeguar, mirëpo pikënisja qëndron tek vërtetimi se a thua dukuria për të cilën është fjala i përket fare arsenalit të materializmit, apo është e huaj, e huazuar. Një gjë është që në fillim e sigurt: asnjë nxitës moral smund të shpjegohet me filozofinë konsekuente materialiste. E njëjta gjë ndodh me mbështetjen te humanizmi e te devizat humaniste, drejtësia, barazia e njerëzve, liria, që mund të kenë burimin autentik vetëm në religjion. Ska dyshim se e drejta e secilit është të jetojë siç e konsi-deron se është më së miri, duke përfshirë edhe të drejtën të mos ndjekë me konsekuencë skemën e vet, por për të kuptuar drejt botën çdo studiues e çdo analizë duhet të dijë origjinën e vërtetë dhe thelbin e ideve që vëjnë në lëvizje dhe udhëheqin botën bashkëkohore.

Gjatë këtij hulumtimi rrezikun më të madh e paraqesin gjërat e ndryshme evidente dhe të ashtuquajturat botëkuptime të pranuara nga të gjithë. Dielli nuk rrotullohet rreth Tokës, edhe pse e kundërta është evidente. Balena sështë peshk, edhe pse shumica mendojnë se po. Materializmi e liria nuk shkojnë bashkë, pa marrë parasysh frazat e ngjashme dhe përsëritjet me ngulm. Përkundër konfuzionit të përgjithshëm, të forcuar nga fakti se tjetër mendojmë e tjetër flasim e punojmë, gjërat ngelin ato që janë, ndërkaq idetë veprojnë në botë sipas kuptimit e domethënies burimore, jo sipas sipërfaqësores e të përkohshmes.

*4.*

I jemi afruar kështu përkufizimit të Islamit, në mënyrën siç e kupton dhe e përfaqëson ky libër. Duke mbajtur parasysh raportin elementar, mund të thuhet se Islami është përpjekje që së pari të kuptohet e të përvetësohet dhe pastaj të mposhtet ky dualizëm primar i botës.

Atributi islamik përdoret këtu për të shënuar tërësinë e rregullave e të institucioneve që mbajnë emërtimin islam, por edhe më shumë për të emërtuar parimin ose idetë që gjenden në bazat e tyre. Është fjala për një analogji më të thellë (kijas) të pikëprerjeve të brendshme në thelbin vetë, në ide, në princip. Islamik është këtu më tepër emër për metodën, sesa për zgjidhjet e gatshme dhe shënon principin e sintezës së parimeve kontradiktore e të kundërta. Parimi bazë i Islamit na përkujton skemën me të cilën është udhëhequr Natyra duke krijuar jetën dhe format e saj. Duket se në bazë të asaj që vuri lidhje në mes të pastrimit e lutjes, të unitetit në trajtën e namazit islamik, ka qëndruar i njëjti frymëzim që në jetë lidhi lirinë e shpirtit dhe determinizmin e natyrës. Një intuitë e fuqishme do të rikonstruktonte nga vetë namazi tërë Islamin, ndërkaq nga Islami dualizmin e përgjithshëm të botës*(3)*

Asnjëherë Evropa nuk qe në gjendje ta gjejë rrugën e mesme dhe të qëndrojë në të. Anglia, siç do të shohim më vonë, bën njëfarë përjashtimi.
Së këndejmi thuaja se është e pamundshme që Islami të shprehet me terminologjinë evropiane. Shprehjet islame: namazi, zekati, halifi, xhemati, abdesti nuk janë: lutja, tatimi, sundimtari, bashkësia, larja e të ngj. Definicioni se Islami është sintezë e religjionit dhe materializmit, se gjendet në mes të krishterimit dhe socializmit, është tejet i ashpër dhe mund të pranohet vetëm pjesërisht. Ai qëllon vetëm përafërsisht një aspekt të gjërave. Islami nuk është një mes i thjeshtë matematikor ndërmjet këtyre dy doktrinave, as ndonjë prerje e tyre. Namazi, zekati, abdesti - janë nocione që nuk zbërthehen më tej, sepse shprehin ndjenjën më intime, prandaj edhe të pandarë, një njëmendësi e cila për tu shprehur kërkon një fjalë të vetme, një figurë, por që megjithatë shpreh një gjendje logjike dualiste. Paralelja me njeriun është evidente. Njeriu është masa dhe shpjegimi i tyre*(4)*Është e njohur se si te lexuesi i thjeshtë ose te analizuesi Kurani lë përshtypje josistematike dhe të një bashkimi elementesh kontradiktorë. Mirëpo Kurani është jetë, jo literaturë, andaj vështirësia zhdavaritet posa e vështrojmë jo si mënyrë mendimi, por si mënyrë jetese. Komenti i vetëm autentik i Kuranit mund të jetë jeta dhe, siç e dimë, kjo ishte jeta e Muhammedit. Shkenca e Islamit, e cila në formën e shkruar të Kuranit do të dukej e pakapshme dhe kontradiktore, me jetën e Muhammedit u dëshmua si harmoni e plotë, e natyrshme dhe si unitet tejet efikas i dashurisë dhe forcës,i të madhërishmes dhe reales, i hyjnores dhe njerëzores. E mishëruar me jetën e popujve, këto vende eksplozive të religjionit e të politikës liruan energji të mëdha të llojit më të lartë. Formula e Islamit në një çast njësohet me vetë formulën e jetës.

Pozita e mesit që mban Islami vërehet edhe nga fakti se ai gjithnjë detyrohet të mbrohet prej sulmeve nga dy drejtime të kundërta: nga ana e religjionit të pastër se është tepër i natyrshëm, material, i tokës dhe nga ana e shkencës se përmban elemente religjioze, joshkencore, mistike. Megjithatë Islami është një, mirëpo, si dhe njeriu, ka shpirtin dhe trupin, kurse trajtat që vështruesit i duken tërësisht të ndryshme, varen nga zgjedhja e ndryshme e pikëvështrimit: materialisti Islamin do ta shohë gjithnjë vetëm si religjion e mistikë, si tendencë të djathtë, sikur që i krishteri do të shohë në të gjithnjë lëvizjen shoqërore e politike (si tendencë të majtë). Nga këto kundrime mund të përcaktohet rruga specifike e Islamit, në të vërtetë pozita e tij e mesit.

*5.*

E njëjta përshtypje dualiste përsëritet edhe tek vrojtimi nga brenda. Sërisht kemi dy kundrime. Asnjë ent burimor islamik si takon as religjionit të pastër, as shkencës (politikës, ekonomisë, botës së jashtme). Mistikët vazhdimisht theksonin anën religjioze të Islamit, racionalistët atë tjetrën. Por si njëra palë si tjetra, kanë pasur gjithnjë vështirësi me Islamin, për arsyen e thjeshtë se Islami nuk mund të radhitet me sukses në asnjërin nga klasifikimet e tyre. Po të shikohet hollësisht, as mistiku, as racionalisti nuk janë muslimanë. Ta marrim abdestin. Mistiku do ta definojë si pastrim fetar me domethënie simbolike, racionalisti do ta reduktojë ekskluzivisht në higjienë. Që të dytë kanë të drejtë, por pjesërisht secili. Mangësia e shpjegimit mistik vërehet kur larjen e abdestit e redukton në formë të thjeshtë, në lëvizje simbolike, me një fjalë, duke pasur këtë logjikë edhe në çështjet e tjera, Islami shkallë-shkallë reduktohet në religjion të pastër, duke eliminuar pak nga pak të gjitha komponentet fizike, intelektuale e sociale të tij. Racionalistët do të ndjekin rrugë tërësisht të kundërt dhe, duke përjashtuar religjionin, do ta degradojnë Islamin në devizë politike të tubimeve të njerëzve, në krijimin e një nacionalizmi të ri, atij islamik, pa përmbajtje religjioze-etike, të zbrazët dhe të njëzuar nga ky aspekt me të gjithë nacionalizmat e tjerë. Në këtë mënyrë të jesh musliman nuk paraqet më kurrfarë vokacioni e obligimi, kurrfarë synimi moral a religjioz, kurrfarë raporti ndaj të vërtetës universale; emërtimi i tillë do të shënojë vetëm përkatësinë një bashkësie, të ndryshme nga të tjerat. Ndërkaq Islami ska dashur asnjëherë të jetë vetëm komb. Ai ka dashur të jetë popull që fton nga e mira dhe që pengon të keqen (Kurani, 3/190,22/41 etj.), që bën, prandaj një mision moral. Duke lënë pas dore komponentën politike - duke iu dhënë misticizmit religjioz - humbasim truallin historik nën këmbë dhe pajtohemi heshtazi me zgjedhën e robërinë. Anasjelltas, duke lënë pas dore komponentën religjioze në Islam, pushojmë të jemi çfarëdo fuqie në sferën morale e të kulturës gjithënjerëzore. Mos ndryshuaka punë nëse një imperializëm quhet anglez, gjerman ose islamik, po qe se përcaktohet vetëm me pushtetin mbi njerëzit dhe sendet?

Për ardhmërinë dhe për synimet praktike të njerëzimit, Islami është grishje për të krijuar njeriun si bartës të harmonisë ndërmjet trupit e shpirtit dhe shoqërisë, ligjet dhe institucionet shoqërore-politike të së cilës do të ndërtohen për ta mbajtur dhe jo për ta rrënuar atë harmoni. Islami është, ose duhet të jetë, gjurmim i vazhdueshëm nëpër kohë i gjendjes së baraspeshës së brendshme e të jashtme. Sidoqoftë ska kërkesë më të natyrshme se kjo dhe mundësitë e së cilës janë hulumtuar e janë provuar aq pak. Sot ky cak qëndron para Islamit dhe këtu është detyra e tij specifike historike në vitet që vijnë.
Me çështjet që shtron, që shqyrton dhe për të cilat dëshiron të jepë përgjigje, ky libër ndërlidhet me tiparin më përcaktues të situatës aktuale historike: ndarja e botës në dy tabore të kundërvëna me përleshjen ideologjike në bazat e tyre. Përleshja e ideve në botën reale është projektuar më qartë se asnjëherë tjetër dhe ka marrë trajta fare praktike e të caktuara. Nga dita në ditë pamja plotësohet me hollësi e dukuri të reja, polarizimi ashpërsohet gjer në qartësi tragjike, gati konkrete. Para vetes kemi sot dy botë të ndara gjer në esencë, në aspektin ideor, emocional e politik. Para syve tanë po zhvillohet eksperimenti gjigant historik për dualitetin e botës së njeriut.

Megjithatë, një pjesë e botës nuk është përfshirë nga ky polarizim dhe shumicën e saj e përbëjnë pikërisht vendet muslimane. Është fjala për dukurinë që sështë aspak e rastit. Popujt muslimanë e ndiejnë se skanë çtë kërkojnë në këtë përleshje ekzistuese ideologjike, madje edhe kur nuk mund të formulojnë qëndrim aktiv, ata mbajnë qëndri-min e papërkatësisë.
Ky proces i pavarësimit ideor e politik i vendeve muslimane do të vazhdojë*(5).*Por ky mosangazhim sështë vetëm politik. Gjithandej ai përcillet me kërkesa njësoj këmbëngulëse për të flakur modelet dhe ndikimet e huaja - ato të Lindjes si dhe ato të Perëndimit. Në të vërtetë, Islami nga aspekti ideor është i pavarur, i paangazhuar. Ai është i këtillë sipas vetë definicionit. Është çështja për një gjendje të natyrshme e të ligjshme.

Islami, jo vetëm që pranon njëmendësinë e socializmit e të krishterimit, por edhe insiston për këtë gjë. Sepse, nëse socializmi është gënjeshtër, atëherë as Islami sështë e vërtetë e plotë. Të dëshmosh vërtetësinë e Islamit do të thotë të dëshmosh njëkohësisht vërtetësinë e socializmit e të krishterimit dhe papërsosmërinë e të vërtetës së tyre. Këtu qëndron pozita e veçantë e Islamit në momentin e tanishëm historik. Islami nuk do ta konsideroj për rast të vet nëse mohon ose rrënon njërën nga këto botë. Epërsia e tij gjendet te aftësia që tua pranojë pjesën e tyre të së vërtetës e të drejtësisë. Kundërshtitë botërore, që kanë për shprehje blloqet ekzistuese, mund të ngadhënjehen vetëm duke ndërtuar një botë të tretë, që do të përfshijë edhe pjesët e drejtësisë që përmbajnë botët e sotme. Në çastin kur bëhet e qartë se ideologjitë kundërshtuese me trajtën e tyre ekstreme nuk mund ti imponohen njerëzimit dhe se detyrohen të marrin rrugën e një sinteze, nga një pozitë e mesit, ne dëshirojmë të tregojmë se Islami në mënyrë harmo-nike inkuadrohet në këtë rrjedhë të natyrshme të mendimeve njerëzore, duke i përvetësuar, duke i trimëruar dhe duke u bërë shkallë-shkallë shprehja më e plotë dhe më konsekuente e tyre.

Pikërisht në botën e sotme të polarizuar Islami, që ka shërbyer më shumë se një herë si urë ndërmjet Lindjes e Perëndimit, duhet të bëhet i vetëdijshëm për misionin e vet. Po qe se në të kaluarën ndërmjetësoi në mes të civilizimeve të vjetra dhe Evropës, sot, në çastin e mëdyshjeve dhe alternativave dramatike, Islami sërish duhet të marrë rolin e kombit ndërmjetësues në botën e ndarë. Këtu qëndron kuptimi i rrugës së tretë, rrugës së Islamit.
Në fund dy-tri fjalë për vetë punën. Libri ndahet në dy pjesë. Pjesa e parë trajton çështjen e religjionit në kuptimin më të gjerë të fjalës. Pjesa e dytë i kushtohet Islamit, më përafërsisht - një aspektit të tij, bipolaritetit.
Përndryshe, as libri sështë teologji, as shkrimtari teolog. Nga kjo pikëpamje libri është më shumë përpjekje për tu përkthyer Islami në gjuhën që brezi i sotëm e flet dhe e kupton. Kjo rrethanë mund ti shpjegojë disa gabime e pasaktësi të tij. Paj, përkthime të përkryera nuk ka.


*Shenime*

*1)* Termi religjion në këtë vepër përdoret sipas kuptimit që ky ka në Evropë. Prandaj ndërmjet religjionit dhe Islamit, nga aspekti i këtij libri, nuk mund të ketë shenjë barazimi. Islami është më shumë se religjion.

*2)* Modestia është e mirëseardhur për standardin tejet të ulët shoqëror, ndërkaq respekti ndaj të vjetërve u shndërrua lehtë në respekt të pushtetit.

*3)* Çanësimi i Islamit si parim ka një rëndësi esenciale për zhvillimin e tij të mëtejmë. Sa herë është konstatuar - me plot të drejtë - se Islami dhe bota islame është ngurëzuar, mbyllë. Kjo situatë ishte, pa dyshim, pasojë e kundrimit të Islamit si një doktrinë e mbaruar dhe e çanësuar përgjithnjë.

*4)* Një fragment i Kuranit duket se flet në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë për këtë gjë: Me devocion ktheje fytyrën kah feja jote, vepër e Zotit, sipas së cilës ai krijoi njerëzit... (Kurani, 30/30)

*5)* Kur po përgatitej ky libër për shtyp, dy vende të mëdha muslimane, Irani e Pakistani, tërhoqën anëtarësinë e vet nga pakti properëndimor Cento. Më herët Indonezia, Sudani e Somalija parandien përpjekjen që të përfshihen në dominimin ideologjik të Bllokut të Lindjes.

----------


## forum126

*TABELA E KUNDËRSHTIVE

Vërejtje hyrëse*

Tri shtyllat e kësaj tabele paraqesin botëkuptimin religjioz, islam dhe materialist mbi botën, me çrast i pari si parim nismëtar ka frymën, i dyti njeriun, i treti materien.
Të gjitha nocionet, idetë ose dukuritë brenda një shtylle kanë një lloj pajtueshmërie të ndërsjellë ose pikëprerje të brendshme (linja vertikale). Përveç kësaj, secili syresh ka ekuivalentin e kundërt në shtyllën kundruall (linja horizontale).
Botëkuptimet mbi botën shfaqen si tërësi. Bindja, p.sh. se materia (dhe jo vetëdija) është baza fillestare e botës (i a.q. botëkuptim materialist mbi botën) përcillet vazhdimisht me një numër përkatës idesh, bindjesh e mendimesh që i përgjigjen. Kështu, rregullisht materialisti do të pranojë epërsinë e shoqërisë ndaj individit dhe do të mrekullohet me Darwinin, me edukim shoqëror (në vend të edukimit familjar) dhe me progres (në vend të humanizmit). Ai proceset historike, si dhe sjelljen individuale njerëzore, do ta shehë të varur nga ligjet e paepura që janë jashtë vullnetit të njeriut dhe qëllimeve të tij. Gjithashtu ai do të angazhohet për të drejta sociale dhe siguri sociale në llogari të të drejtave dhe lirive njerëzore, etj. Po ta shpienim më tej këtë analizë, do ta gjenim lidhjen e brendshme ndërmjet teorive evolucioniste dhe mohimit të të drejtave njerëzore, ose në mes të ateizmit dhe spastrimeve të Stalinit, etj. Lidhmëri të ngjashme ndërmjet dukurive, në dukje të largëta dhe reciprokisht divergjente, mund të gjejmë edhe në shtyllën që shfaq botëkuptimin religjioz mbi botën.

Tabela patjetër është përmbledhëse dhe tejet e ngurtë, por kjo është e pashmangshme.

----------


## forum126

*1. Evolucioni dhe krijimi

 Darwini dhe Michelangelo
 Idealizmi fillestar
 Dualizmi i botës së gjallë
 Kuptimi i humanizmit*

*Darwini dhe Michelangelo*
1.
Origjina e njeriut është gur qosheje për çdo botëkuptim mbi botën. Çdo shqyrtim për çështjen se si duhet të jetojë njeriu na kthen vazhdimisht te prejardhja e tij. Përgjigjet e shkencës e të religjionit, si dhe për çështjet e tjera, janë kontraverse. Shkenca formimin e njeriut e sheh si rezultat i një procesi të gjatë evolutiv nga trajtat e ulëta të jetës, ku kufiri ndërmjet zoologjikes dhe njerëzores nuk është i theksuar dhe ku ekziston një periudhë e gjatë kalimtare e majmunit-njeri a e njeriut majmun. Çfarëdo të marrë për moment vendimtar - ecjen e drejtuar, përpunimin ose shërbimin me almise, fillimin e të folurit të artikulluar - për shkencën ai mbetet përherë një fakt i jashtëm, material, qoftë kur është fjala për zhvillimin e konstitucionit fizik të njeriut, qoftë për shërbimin me natyrën përreth vetes. Njeriu këtu është fëmijë i natyrës, që rritet në gjirin e saj dhe nuk ndahet nga ajo.
Përkundrazi, religjioni dhe arti flasin për krijimin e njeriut, për diçka që sështë proces, por akt hyjnor, për diçka që nuk vijon, nuk rrjedh, por që është akt i çastit, tragjik, katastrofal. Vizioni i krijimit të njeriut, i pranishëm në pikturat e ndryshme thuaja te të gjitha religjionet, flet për flakjen e njeriut në materie, për rënien e tij në tokë, për kundërthëniet e njeriut e të natyrës, për takimin e njeriut me një botë të huaj, armiqësore.

Pyetja se a është njeriu rezultat i zhvillimit apo është i krijuar shndërrohet kështu në pyetjen kush është ai, a është pjesë e botës, apo ndryshon nga ajo.
Për materialistin njeriu është shtazë e përkryer, homme machine, aparaturë biologjike. Ndërmjet njeriut dhe shtazës është vetëm ndryshimi i shkallës, jo i cilësisë. Ska esencë të veçantë njerëzore*(6).* Ekziston vetëm nocioni konkret, historik e shoqëror i njeriut, kurse historia ekonomike e shoqërore është e vetmja konkrete dhe që ekziston vërtetësisht (György Lucacs, Ekzistencializmi ose marksizmi). Njeriu është një sistem, si dhe çdo sistem tjetër në natyrë, që i nënshtrohet ligjeve të pashmangshme e të përgjithshme të natyrës së tërë (Ivan Pavlov, Psichologie experimentale). Në evo-lucionin e njeriut ndërmjetëson një faktor i jashtëm, objektiv - puna. Njeriu është produkt i mjedisit të jashtëm dhe i punës së vet (F. Engels). Krijimi i njeriut del si një proces i jashtëm, biologjik, i përcaktuar nga faktorë të jashtëm, materialë. Dora nxit dhe njëkohësisht nxiton zhvillimin e jetës psikike... Zbulimi i saj si dhe zbulimi i ligjërimit, shënon fundin e historisë zoologjike dhe fillimin e historisë njerëzore (H. Berr në parathënie të veprës së Morganit, Lhumanite prehistorique).

Këto qëndrime të qarta e bindëse duken fare evidente. Mirëpo nuk duken aq evidente po të thuhet se në një farë dore paraqesin mohimin e qartë të njeriut.
Në shkencën dhe në filozofinë materialiste njeriu shpërbëhet në pjesë përbërëse dhe duket sikur në fund të procesit humbet plotësisht. Së pari Engelsi analizon njeriun shoqëror dhe dëfton se si ai është produkt i marrëdhënieve shoqërore, ose më saktë, i marrëdhënieve ekzistuese prodhuese. Vetë njeriu këtu sështë asgjë dhe skrijon asgjë; përkundrazi, ai është rezultat i këtyre fakteve, që janë të dhëna.

Një njeri të këtillë të pavetësuar dhe të reduktuar në fakt biologjik e merr tash në duar Darwini, që do të na shpalojë tejet me konsekuencë se si produkt i seleksionimit natyror dhe i luftës për ekzistencë kjo krijesë që flet, që ecën vertikalisht dhe bën almise zhvillohet shkallë-shkallë nga paraardhësit e vet të afërt shtazorë. Skemën e këtij procesi do ta përfundojë biologjia, duke dëftuar se si këto trajta të botës së gjallë reduktohen në trajta fillestare të jetës, ndërkaq këto në instancën e fundit në fiziko-kimi, përkatësisht në lojë të forcave molekulare. Jeta, vetëdija dhe fryma njerëzore në të vërtetë nuk ekzistojnë. Ato janë vetëm aspekte të veçanta të ndërlikuara të aksionit të ndërsjellë të këtyre forcave pavetësore. Ska kurrfarë esence origjinale e të pandarë njerëzore.
Po qe se tani nga kjo skemë e vrërët paksa, por e qartë dhe e kuptueshme sakaq hidhemi me mendje në brendinë e Kishëzës Sikstina para afreskeve të famshme të Michelangelos në kupën e saj dhe përshkojmë me sy nga Dëbimi prej Parajse përmes Krijimit të Adamit deri te Gjyqi i tmerrshëm mbi altar, do të detyrohemi të pyesim: çdomethënie kanë këto piktura, që konsiderohen si vepra mbase më tronditëse artistike të të gjitha kohëve? A ngërthejnë në vete farë të vërtete për temat e mëdha për të cilat flasin? Po qe se ngërthejnë, ku qëndron ajo e vërtetë?

 Ose më saktësisht: në çmënyrë këto piktura janë sidoqoftë të vërteta?
Tragjeditë greke, vizionet e Dantes për qiellin e ferrin, këngët shpirtërore zezake, dramat e Shakespeareit, prologu i Faustit në qiell, maskat malajziase, afresket e vjetra japoneze ose pikturat e disa piktorëve bashkëkohorë - marr këta shembuj të një rendi të veçantë, sepse nga kjo pikëpamje tërë arti është dëshmi unike dhe e njëjtë - sheshazi nuk kanë të bëjnë fare me njeriun e Darwinit, as nuk mund të paramendohen si përshtypje e tij për veten dhe për botën që e rrethon. Çndjenjë e botës qëndron prapa nocionit religjioni i shpëtimit? Çdo të thotë ky emërtim dramatik? Çdomethënie mund të ketë drama e një ekzistence që reduktohet në këmbim materie ndërmjet qenies dhe natyrës? Çsupozime e parandjenja flejnë në bazën e vizatimeve të Ernst Neizvestnit me temën e Ferrit të Dantes? Pse frika si ndjenjë universale e çdo gjëje që jeton, në qoftë se jeta dhe njeriu u krijuan në gjirin e nënës natyrë?
Këto pyetje sakaq pamjen e botës që na ka skicuar shkenca e bëjnë jo të plotë dhe të pamjaftueshme. Në të vërtetë, shkenca madje nuk jep pamje të vërtetë të botës; në vend të saj ofron fotografinë besnike, por pa një dimension të tërë të njëmendësisë.

Për mungesë të këtij dimensioni të tretë, të brendshëm, karakteristik për çdo krijim shkencor, shprehet pafuqia a paaftësia e shkencës të thotë çfarëdo të vërtetë definitive e të plotë për jetën dhe veçanërisht për njeriun. Në analizat e saj prej logjike të hekurt jeta mbetet pa jetë, ndërkaq njeriu pa njerëzoren.
Shkenca mbi njeriun është e mundshme në qoftë se ajo është pjesë e botës së jashtme dhe produkt i tij (në atë masë sa është ai send). Anasjelltas, arti është i mundshëm vetëm në qoftë se njeriu ndryshon nga natyra, nëse është i huaj në të (nëse është personalitet). Pjesa më autentike e artit është histori e këtij mërgimi.
Kështu, rreth çështjes së origjinës e të natyrës së njeriut shkenca dhe arti gjenden në një përleshje të plotë e të pashmangshme. Shkenca vë në pah fakte e të dhëna të panumërta dhe veçanërisht fosilet e mbledhura e të studiuara me kujdes, që imponojnë konkludimin për zhvillimin e shkallëshkallshëm të njeriut nga bota shtazore. Arti shpalon dëshmitë e veta tronditëse për ardhjen e njeriut nga e panjohura, nga të cilat asnjë zemër njerëzore smund të heqë dorë tërësisht. Shkenca mbështetet te sinteza  vigane e Darwinit; arti te Michelangelo dhe te karta e tij grandioze në kupën e Kishëzës Sikstina*(7).*
Darwini e Michelangelo në këtë mënyrë mishërojnë dy botëkuptime tërësisht të ndryshme për njeriun dhe dy të vërteta kontradiktore për origjinën e tij, të cilat asnjëherë sdo ta mposhtin njëra-tjetrën. I pari mbështetet në një numër të madh faktesh të pakundërshtueshme, i dyti shkruhet në zemrat e të gjithë njerëzve.

*2.* 

Njeriu është tema e vetme për të cilën mund të ekzistojnë njëkohësisht dy të vërteta kontradiktore. Jo vetëm kaq. Pohimi kontradiktor për njeriun zakonisht i afrohet më së tepërmi të vërtetës.
Pohimi se trupi i njeriut (njeriu si fakt biologjik) ka natyrë shtazore madje dhe origjinë, para se nga Darwini e Lamarcku, rrjedh nga religjioni. Shumë më herët se çdo shkencë religjioni mësonte se brenda njeriut endet shtaza. Ndryshimi qëndron vetëm tek radiusi i këtij pohimi. Sipas shkencës, njeriu është vetëm shtazë inteligjente. Sipas religjionit, njeriu është shtazë që është personalitet.
Ashtu siç e njohin specialistët, njeriu është ende larg të bëhet njeri konkret, i vërtetë. Ata tregojnë skemën, të përbërë nga pamjet e tjera skematike, çfarë prodhon teknika e çdonjërës nga shkencat. Në të njëjtën kohë njeriu është kufoma nën briskun e anatomit, vetëdija që studiohet nga psikologu; pastaj ai personalitet që në brendinë e vet e ndien çdo njeri dhe e njeh sa herë që shikon përbrenda. Ai është send kimik prej të cilit krijohen indet dhe lëngjet e trupit; ajo bashkësi e habitshme e qelive dhe e lëngjeve ushqyese, ligjet organike të së cilës i studion fiziologu; ajo gjë e sajuar nga indet dhe vetëdija, të cilën higjienisti dhe edukatori synojnë ta shpiejnë deri në shkallën më të lartë të zhvillimit brenda kuadrit të determinuar të tij. Ai është homo oeconomicus që detyrohet të shpenzojë pandërprerë të mirat, në mënyrë që gjërat, rob i të cilave është, të mund të punojnë edhe më tej. Nga ana tjetër, ai është njëkohësisht poet, hero, shenjt. Jo vetëm që është qenie shumëfish e ndërlikuar që habit, e nënshtruar analizave të teknikave shkencore, por është edhe mishërim i vullnetit, meditimit e i synimit të tërë njerëzimit (Alexis Carrel, Man-the-Unknown).
Vërejmë se nocioni njerëzor në mendjen e njeriut ka domethënie të dyfishtë, gati kundërshtore. Njerëz jemi - do të thotë: jemi mëkatarë, të dobët, truporë, Të jemi njerëz - apeli që duhet të na përkujtojë se jemi diçka më tepër, se kemi ca detyrime më të larta, të sillemi pa egoizëm, njerëzishëm. Ti ke ndërmend njerëzoren - e qorton Isai Pjetrin duke ia kundërvënë hyjnoren njerëzores. Njerëzorja, e njerëzishmja, humaniteti - rrjedh nga fjala Njeri dhe do të thotë më tepër, do të thotë synim moral. Ky kuptim i dyfishtë i nocioneve, lidhur njësoj me emrin e njeriut, është pasojë e natyrës dyfishe të njeriut, nga të cilat njëra ka prejardhjen nga dheu, kurse tjetra nga qielli.
Materialistët gjithnjë do të vënë në pah aspektin e jashtëm të gjërave dhe qëndrimet e shkencës do ti shndërrojnë në mohim të shpirtit njerëzor.
Prandaj, dora sështë vetëm organ pune - shkruan Engelsi - por edhe produkt i saj. Vetëm me punë, duke iu përshtatur veprimeve gjithnjë e më të reja, duke trashëguar në këtë mënyrë formimin e fituar të muskujve, tetivës dhe gjatë një periudhe më të gjatë edhe të eshtrave dhe me përtërirjen e vazhdueshme të atyre stërhollimeve në veprime të reja, gjithnjë e më të ndërlikuara, dora e njeriut arriti atë shkallë të lartë përsosmërie në të cilën mundi të bëjë pikturat e Rafaelit, statujat e Thorvaldsenit dhe muzikën e Paganinit... (Engels, Roli i punës në zhvillimin e njeriut).
Çështja për të cilën flet Engelsi i përket vazhdimit të zhvillimit biologjik, jo atij human (shpirtëror), ndërkaq pikturimi sështë proces teknik, por akt shpirtëror, Pikturat e Rafaelit si ka krijuar dora e Rafaelit, por shpirti i Rafaelit. (Beethoveni veprat më të mira i krijoi kur ishte fare shurdh.) Zhvillimi biologjik, as i zgjatur gjer në paskajshmëri, pa ndërmjetësimin e ndonjë të treteje, vetvetiu nuk mund të arrijë, jo te pikturat e Rafaelit, po as te vizatimet më të thjeshta të piktorit parahistorik në shpellat e Saharës. Fjala është për dy drejtime të ndara e të ndryshme ose për dy aspekte të ndara të ekzistencës së njeriut.
Njeriu nuk mund të reduktohet në biologji, siç nuk mund të reduktohet piktura artistike në sasi të caktuar ngjyrash nga të cilat është sajuar, ose poezia në sintaksën e tekstit të saj. Ska fjalë se një xhami është ndërtuar nga kaq e kaq blloqe të gurta të formës së caktuar në një rend të caktuar, nga sasia e caktuar e llaçit, lëndës etj. por kjo sështë e vërteta për xhaminë. Të dhënat për xhaminë nuk shterojnë nocionin e xhamisë. Sepse, çfarë do të ishte dallimi ndërmjet saj dhe kazermës ushtarake? Mund të shkruajmë analizë jashtëzakonisht shkencore e të saktë gramatikore, gjuhësore e drejtshkrimore të një poemeje të Goethes, ndërkaq esencën e saj nuk e prekim fare. Njësoj si dallimi ndërmjet fjalorit të një gjuhe dhe poezisë po në atë gjuhë. Fjalori është i saktë, por pa kuptim. Poezia ka kuptimin dhe esencën e vet të paarritshme. Në mënyrë të njëjtë fosilet, antropologjia, morfologjia, fiziologjia, nuk flasin për njeriun, përveç në e marrshim parasysh anën e tij të jashtme, të rastësishme, mekanike, të pakuptim. Në këtë shembull njeriu është pikturë, tempull, poemë dhe jo lëndë nga e cila janë bërë të gjitha këto. Njeriu është më shumë se nga çmund të flasin për të të gjitha shkencat bashkë.

*SHenime*


*6)* No dividing line between man and brute (John Watson në Psychological Review, nr. 20, 1913, f. 158).

*7)* Ideja e evolucionit ishte gjithmonë e ndërlidhur me ateizmin. Idetë e para për krijimin e shkatërrimin e llojeve gjenden te shkrimtari e poeti romak Lukreci (De rerum naturae), njësoj të njohur për ateizëm e për pikëpamje hedoniste.

----------


## forum126

*Idealizmi fillestar*
1.
Njeriut më të pazhvilluar, njeriut primitiv, sipas logjikës së evolucionit, është dashur t’i paraprijë tipi më i zhvilluar i shtazës. Mirëpo, po t’i krahasojmë këta dy anëtarë fqinj të zhvillimit, s’mund t’i shmangemi dyshimit se është fjala për një dallim esencial, të pakalueshëm. Në një anë shohim kope shtazësh që lëvizin për të kërkuar ushqim, që luftojnë për ekzistencë ose për të shfarosur njëra-tjetrën. Në anën tjetër, mbase në pyllin e njëjtë, shohim njeriun primitiv, të hutuar e të ngatërruar me ndalesat e besimet e çuditshme të tij, ose të preokupuar me lojërat e pazakonshme e të pakuptueshme të tij, me misteret e simbolet. Në këtë pamje këto janë dy krijesa tërësisht të ndryshme dhe s’mund të merret me mend se i dallon vetëm një distancë, e vogël a e madhe qoftë, në evolucionin e botës së gjallë. Parimi i ekzistencës shtazore është efikasiteti, dobia, utilitariteti. Parimi i ekzistencës së njeriut - në qoftë se është njeri - s’është i këtillë. Shtaza është e natyrshme. Njeriu është i mbinatyrshëm, iracional, i pakuptueshëm, i pabesueshëm, madje racionalisht i pamundshëm. Në mos qoftë i tillë, ai s’ekziston, së paku jo si njeri. Njeriu ekziston për aq, për sa i kundërvihet rrjedhës së përgjithshme të botës, mekanizmit gjithpërfshirës të hiçit e të paqenies.

Themi: njeriu ka evoluar, por kjo është vetëm historia e tij e jashtme, e vdekshme. Mirëpo njeriu është edhe i krijuar. Në një çast, në mënyrë të pashpjegueshme është bërë i vetëdijshëm se jo vetëm që nuk është shtazë, por kuptimin e jetës e ka gjetur duke mohuar shtazoren në vete. Nëse është njeriu fëmijë i natyrës, si u bë që në një moment u gjend faqe saj dhe kundër saj? Të zhvillojmë inteligjencën e tij, të trashëguar që nga stërgjyshërit e vet shtazorë, deri në shkallën më të lartë - nevojat vetëm do t’i shtohen edhe për nga numri, edhe për nga vëllimi. Asnjëra nuk do t’i zvogëlohet a t’i shuhet. Plotësimi i atyre nevojave do të bëhet vetëm në mënyrë më inteligjente, më të sigurt, më të organizuar. Plotësimi i tyre, që në fazën primitive varej nga rasti, do të zhvillohet në një ekonomi planifikimi të një niveli të lartë në shoqërinë e civilizuar. Por nga mendja s’do të rrjedhë asnjëherë mendimi për heqjen dorë nga jetesa, për flakjen e dëshirave, për flijimin për “të mirën e të tjerëve”, ose për zvogëlimin e intensitetit të jetesës fizike në përgjithësi.

Shtaza ka instinktet që janë shembull i mrekullueshëm i parimit të efikasitetit e të përshtatjes. Njeriu ka tiparet morale dhe etike joutilitare. Shtazët kanë të zhvilluar në mënyrë të theksuar ndjenjën për kohë dhe në shumë raste janë më të sakta se njerëzit. Kështu gargujt pushojnë së ushqyeri një orë para perëndimit të diellit, krabat futen brenda vrimave të veta përherë disa minuta para baticës, duke mbyllur hyrjen me lym. Valët e ujit asnjëherë s’do t’i gjejnë jashtë vrimave. Bletët me saktësi të çuditshme organizojnë ditën e vet. Shumica e luleve nuk ofrojnë vazhdimisht sasitë e nevojshme të nektarit, përveç se në orët e caktuara të ditës. Bletët mbledhin mjaltë në kohën më të volitshme dhe drejtohen në vendet më të mira. Me këtë rast shfrytëzojnë shenja të ndryshme në tokë dhe orientohen me pozitën e Diellit. Kur Dielli fshihet prapa resh, ato udhëhiqen nga drita qiellore e polarizuar etj. Të gjitha këto aftësi janë “nga kjo botë”. Ato mundësojnë, ndihmojnë a mbështetin aftësinë e llojit për të ekzistuar.
Përkundrazi, parimet morale - si në shoqërinë primitive, ashtu edhe në të civilizuarën - zvogëlojnë efikasitetin e njeriut gjatë garës së përgjithshme të cilën krijesat ia kanë imponuar njëra-tjetrës. I ngarkuar nga përfillja e moralit, njeriu ka mundur të mbetet gjallë vetëm në saje të shkallës tejet më të lartë të intelektit kundruall llojeve që i kishte konkurrentë të drejtpërdrejtë. Po të supozohet shkalla e njëjtë e intelektit, lloji shtazor me “paragjykime morale” do të zhdukej shumë shpejt. Këtë “defekt fuqie”, për të cilin i detyrohet etikës së vet, njeriu e kompensoi me shkallë të pakrahasueshme më të lartë intelekti dhe me aftësitë e tjera paralele me të.

Mirëpo, intelekti s’ka origjinë humane, por zoologjike. “Të hapim përmbledhjen e anekdotave për intelektin shtazor. Do të shohim se pranë shumë akteve që mund të shpjegohen me imitim a me ndërlidhjen automatike të imazheve ka dhe të atilla të cilat nuk do të ngurrojmë asnjë çast për t’i shënuar si inteligjente. Në radhë të parë këtu bëjnë pjesë rastet ku vërehet njëfarë ideje e përpunimit, qoftë kur shtazët i bëjnë vetes ndonjë mjet të ashpër,qoftë kur përdorin objektet që janë vepër e njeriut. Shtazët që nga aspekti i intelektit vijnë në radhë menjëherë pas njeriut, majmunët, elefantët etj., janë pikërisht ato që, sipas rastit, dinë të shërbehen me ndonjë mjet artificial. Nën këto, dhelpra p.sh. e di fort mirë kurthin se është kurth...”(H. Bergson, Evolucioni krijues).
Shimpanzeja shërbehet me shkop për të kapur bananën, ariu përdor gurin. Për marrjen e dhënien e informatave me përmbajtje tek bletët, patat dhe majmunët në formë “bisedeje” a pantomime është mbledhur material i madh (punimet e zoologut gjerman Frisch, prof. Lorencit dhe të profesorit moskovit I.N. Zinkin).

Për intelektin dhe shkathtësinë e shtazëve dhe përdorimin e objekteve që kanë përreth vëzhgime me interes ka mbledhur dr. Bler, drejtori shumëvjeçar i kopshtit zoologjik njujorkas. Konkludimi i tij i përgjithshëm është: të gjitha shtazët mendojnë.
Madje edhe gjuha i përket anës natyrore, zoologjike të njeriut, jo njerëzores. Në rudiment atë e hasim te bota shtazore. U pa se linguistika përkundër muzikës ose artit në përgjithësi - u nënshtrohet hulumtimeve të rrepta shkencore, sistematizimit, madje edhe aplikimit të metodave matematikore. Kjo e fundit i jep karakteristikën e qartë të shkencës, ndërkaq objekt i shkencës mund të jetë vetëm diçka e jashtme*(8).*
Ka analogji të qartë ndërmjet natyrës dhe intelektit, në një anë dhe ndërmjet intelektit e gjuhës, në anën tjetër. Sa janë “krijuar reciprokisht” materia e intelekti, po aq janë krijuar dhe vijojnë të krijohen intelekti e gjuha në një ndërlidhje e bashkëveprim të ndërsjellë. “Gjuha është dora e trurit”, kurse “funksioni i trurit është që ta kufizojë jetën tonë shpirtërore me atë që është e dobishme në praktikë” (Bergson).
Marrë në përgjithësi, asgjë te njeriu nuk ekziston që në një formë e shkallë a në një tjetër nuk do të hasej tek llojet e larta shtazore: kurrizorët e insektet. Bëjnë këtu pjesë lëvizshmëria, vetëdija, shoqërimi, intelekti, komunikimi, plotësimi i nevojave, një lloj ekonomie e të ngjashme. Me këtë anë njeriu është sheshazi i lidhur për botën shtazore dhe rrënjët i ka atje*(9).* Mirëpo, në tërë botën shtazore nuk gjendet qoftë edhe një gjurmë që na përkujton a aludon religjionin e njeriut ose ndalesat morale, me të cilat jeta e njeriut parahistorik si dhe e atij civilizues është e mbushur përplot. Jeta e shtazëve, deri në momentin kur u shfaq njeriu, na duket fare e natyrshme, e kuptueshme dhe e ligjshme në krahasim me jetën e njeriut të egër, të ngatërruar me kujdesje të çuditshme dhe të pushtuar nga besimet dhe veprimet e pakuptueshme. Kur shtaza vete në gjueti, ajo është plotësisht logjike dhe racionale. Literatura e vëllimshme e bërë nga vështrimet e jetës së majmunit, kastorit ose të maces, na ofron mori shembujsh që tregojnë se si shtaza zbaton ecuri fare të përshtatshme për ta arritur qëllimin. Asnjë rast i vetëm nuk dëshmon se shtaza heq dorë nga mundësia që i jipet, ose për ekzistimin e ca “paragjykimeve” që i ka vetëm njeriu. Heminopterët e pazhvilluar - bletët, me kolektiv të organizuar për mrekulli, sillen në mënyrën më johumane ndaj punëtores së rraska-pitur ose ndaj matkës së moshuar: ato, thjesht, dëbohen nga kosherja. S’mund të gjendet shembull tjetër si ky i bletës ku rendi dhe sensi për jetë të bashkuar të qëndrojë krahas mungesës së gjithë asaj që e quajmë humane: mbrojtja e të pafuqishmit dhe e të dobëtit, e drejta për jetë, mirënjohja, falënderimi, kujdesi. Duke medituar për jetën e këtyre krijesave, disa nga mrekullimi, disa nga tmerrimi (varet nga pikëvështrimi i zgjedhur), do të theksojnë “disiplinën e tyre të paepur, harmonizimin e individit me funksionet shoqërore, sistemimin e pandryshueshëm të tyre dhe saktësinë e verbët e të pamëshirshme që i karakterizon...”

E udhëhequr nga instinkti dhe e drejtuar nga një cak i qartë - ruajtja e jetës, shtaza është, prandaj, logjike dhe e kuptueshme. Por ç’bën njeriu primitiv? “Para marrjes së ndonjë ekspedite, gjahtarët, dendur edhe familjet e tyre, duhet t’u nënshtrohen tabuve të shumtë, agjërimeve, lutjeve, të bëjnë valle të caktuara, të shohin ëndrra të caktuara, të vëzhgojnë parashenja të caktuara. Kur bisha mund të gjuhet, sakaq duhet bërë disa veprime të tjera rituale. Edhe gratë në shtëpi u nënshtrohen shumë ndalesave. Nëse s’u përmbahen, suksesi i gjuetisë s’është i sigurt, madje as jeta e burrave të tyre” (Lucien Henri, Origjina e religjionit). Për shtazën gjërat janë ashtu siç janë. Kurse njeriu sakaq krijoi (a fitoi) botën e vet imagjinare dhe i besoi më shumë se kësaj të ashtuquajturës reale. Zakonisht shtaza është gjahtar i shkëlqyeshëm. Njeriu i egër gjithashtu, dhe këtu s’ka ndonjë ndryshim esencial. Por njeriu primitiv ishte edhe krijues i palodhshëm edhe “prodhues” i kulteve, miteve, besëtytnive, lojërave e idhujve. Njeriu vazhdimisht ka kërkuar edhe një botë, autentike ose imagjinare. Është tashmë e besueshme se para nisjes për gjueti njerëzit primitivë kanë pikturuar shtazët që dëshironin t’i gjuanin, duke qenë të bindur se kjo gjë do t’u ndihmojë gjatë gjuetisë (magjia e gjahut). Përderisa njeriu lutej a pikturonte(!) për sukses të gjahut, shtaza vepronte “logjikisht”, i vinte rreth e rrotull terrenit, përgjonte ose qetë-qetë i shkonte pas viktimës. Pranimi i djaloshit, gjahtarit të ardhshëm - sipas Hubertit e Maussit - kalonte nëpër një varg ceremonish të ndërlikuara. Ata përshkruajnë ritet që përbëhen nga tri faza: riti i pastrimit, riti i shugu-rimit dhe riti i përfshirjes. Që në shikim të parë është e qartë se edhe pa këto rite njeriu - përndryshe si edhe shtaza - do të bëhej gjahtar i përkryer dhe se ritet nuk kanë ndonjë lidhje me gjahun. Çështja është më e thellë dhe më e rëndësishme. Sidoqoftë, do theksuar anën jofunksionale të këtyre riteve, që përjashtojnë çdo shpjegim ekonomik të këtyre fenomeneve dhe të tjerave si këto.
Në veprën monumentale Dega e artë J. Frazer dëfton faktin se në vetëdijën primitive njerëzore bashkë me idenë e të mbjellave u mpleks në mënyrë të pandarë e të pashpjegueshme mendimi i flijimit të njeriut. Për këtë gjë H.G. Wels shkruan: “Ishte ky një gërshetim i trurit fëmijëror, ëndërrimtar, primitiv, i prirë nga përrallat dhe asnjë meditim logjik s’do ta shpjegonte dot. Në botën e para 10.000 viteve, sa herë që bëheshin të mbjellat, njerëzit flijoheshin. Nuk flijoheshin personat e këqij a të dështuar, përkundrazi, flia zakonisht ishte djali a vajza e zgjedhur, ndaj të cilëve silleshin me konsideratë e nderim të thellë... Ky flijim njerëzor ose qoftë ndonjë gjurmë e tij shfaqet gjithandej nga depërtoi njeriu dhe nga kaloi nëpër fazat fillestare të bujqësisë”... Dhe pak më tej: “Gjahtari i rrenave (autori e ka fjalën për njeriun e paleolitit - v. imja), pa dyshim ishte gjahtar i pamëshirshëm, një krijesë luftarake dhe e pasionuar; por ai vriste për shkaqe që mund t’i marrim me mend ende. Njeriu i neolitit, (ndërkaq, nën ndikimin e ligjërimit dhe të rrjedhës së trazuar të mendimeve, vriste sipas teorisë, vriste për ide monstruoze dhe tash të pashpjegueshme, vriste ata që i donte dhe madje nga frika e sipas udhëzimeve*(10)“.*]

G. Flaubert në Salambo përshkruan skenat e flijimit në të cilat kartagjenasit, tek luten për shi, në gurmazin e skuqur nga zjarri të perëndisë Moloh gjuajnë madje edhe fëmijët e vet. Nën mbresën e këtyre pamjeve njeriu do të përfundonte se atëbotë njerëzit ishin shtazë dhe kjo është tërësisht e gabueshme. Shtazët asnjëherë nuk bëjnë diç të ngjashme dhe as që mund të gjendet në jetën shtazore ndonjë dukuri që do të mund të krahasohej me shembullin e një flie të tillë të përtej arsyes. Mund të tingëllojë si paradoksale, mirëpo rasti për të cilin po bëhet fjalë është tipik njerëzor. Fjala është për odiseadat dhe vuajtjet e njerëzve, që në një mënyrë a në një tjetër paraqiten gjer në ditët e sotme, për një dramë të njerëzimit në të cilën popujt dhe individët bëjnë marrëzira të udhëhequr, jo nga instinktet shtazore, por nga lajthitjet e pafundshme njerëzore.
Flia ka ekzistuar në të gjitha religjionet, pa përjashtim. Kurse natyra e flisë ka mbetur e pashpjegueshme, madje absurde. Flia është fakt i rendit “të dytë”, i asaj bote. Te religjionet primitive ajo ndonjëherë merrte forma të tmerrshme. Flia e këtillë shënon kufirin gjer në qartësi tragjike të përforcuar, konkret e të fuqishëm ndërmjet epokës zoologjike e njerëzore, shfaqjen e një parimi tërësisht të kundërt me parimin e interesit, nevojave, dëshirave. Ajo është rrugëtim tregues i udhës së zhvillimit, ku fillon bota e njeriut. Sepse interesi është zoologjik, flia është njerëzore. Interesi do të bëhet njëri ndër nocionet elementare të politikës ose të ekonomisë politike, kurse flia një nga konceptet elementare të religjionit dhe etikës.

Çmenduria e njeriut primitiv ndonjëherë merrte trajta të pabesueshme: “Njëra nga dukuritë e çuditshme që u zhvillua në paleolitin e vonë dhe në neolit ishte gjymtimi i trupit. Njerëzit filluan të prejnë trupin e vet, duke hequr hundën, veshët, gishtat, dhëmbët e të ngj. dhe këtyre akteve u veshnin mendime të llojllojshme të besëtyta...” “Asnjë shtazë nuk bën diçka të tillë” - konkludon H.G. Eels*(11).* Sa për krahasim do përkujtuar veprimin e dhelprës që, për të shpëtuar nga hekuri, këput me dhëmbë këmbën e vet, që është akt plotësisht racional. Gjymtimi i pakuptim i trupit të njeriut të parë për shtazën është fare i huaj dhe i panjohur*(12).*
Mund të përfundonim se jemi ballafaquar me një dukuri që paraqet anomalinë e evolucionit ose një diskontinuitet të papritur të zhvillimit. Përnjëherësh duket se evolucioni merr së prapthi dhe se paraqitja e “shtazës me paragjykime idealiste” rrezikon drejtpërdrejt progresin e mëtejm

Këtë fenomen, që është shprehje e një hamendjeje në vetë kulmin e evolucionit dhe që lë përshtypjen se në një çast zoologjikja dominon mbi njerëzoren, e quaj “kompleksi i njeriut të egër”. Sado të tingëllojë në mënyrë të jashtëzakonshme, ky “kompleks” është shprehje e asaj esencës së re që është veçanërisht njerëzore dhe që është burim i të gjithë religjionit, poezisë, filozofisë dhe artit. Ky fenomen është i rëndësishëm, sepse thekson origjinalitetin e dukurisë së njeriut dhe paradokset e çuditshme që ndërlidhen me të.
Faktet e ekspozuara do të na impononin përfundimin se shtaza kishte më tepër kushte të bëhet bartëse e zhvillimit të mëtejmë dhe se njeriu primitiv, me sy në qiell dhe me detyrimet morale ngatërruar, i kishte të gjitha kushtet të zhdukej. Kjo përshtypje thuaja e pashmangshme e dominimit të zoologjikes mbi njerëzoren tek agu i epokës së njeriut do të shfaqet në historinë e mëvonshme në trajtën e apelit për të shkelë idealizmin në emër të progresit.

2.

Në kohën e largët, kur njeriu emancipohej nga bota shtazore, dallimet e jashtme (ecja e drejtuar, zhvillimi i duarve, ligjërimi dhe intelekti) për një kohë të gjatë do të ishin tejet të vogla e të pahetueshme. Kur ndonjë krijesë do ta vazhdonte dorën e vet për të kapur farë fruti nga druri, ose duke lëshuar ca zëra do t’ua bënte të njohur ndonjë risi atyre që i ngjanin, kjo krijesë, që njëkohësisht i ngjante edhe majmunit edhe njeriut, nuk do të dallohej me siguri ç’ishte: njeri apo shtazë. Mirëpo, prania e ndonjë kulti a ndalese do të hiqte gjithnjë çdo dyshim në këtë rast. Shtaza “ka pritur” të bëhet njeri që të fillojë të lutet. Dallimi vendimtar ndërmjet njeriut dhe shtazës prandaj s’është fizik e intelektual. Ai së pari është dallim shpirtëror dhe manifestohet me ekzistimin e vetëdijes pak a shumë të qartë religjioze, etike e estetike. Nga ky pikëvështrim datat vendimtare të shfaqjes së njeriut nuk janë ecja e drejtuar, zhvillimi i dorës, fillimi i ligjërimit të artikulluar, ashtu siç i sheh shkenca, porse paraqitja e kultit të parë, pikturës, ndalimit. Njeriu i egër, që para 15.000 vjetësh kënaqej duke kundruar lulet a profilet e shtazëve, dhe pastaj i pikturonte në muret e shpellës së vet ishte, nga kjo pikëpamje, më afër njeriut të vërtetë (më larg shtazës) sesa epikuriani i sotëm që jeton për të plotësuar nevojat e veta fizike dhe që përditë shpik të tjera, sesa qytetari mesatar i metropolit bashkëkohor, që jeton i vetmuar brenda monstrumeve nga betoni, i zhveshur nga përjetimet dhe ndjenjat elementare estetike.

Në veprën Ligji fillestar Atkinsoni dëshmon se ndalime të ndryshme primitive hasen ndër njerëzit e egër gjithkah nëpër botë. Nevoja e përhershme “për t’u pastruar nga e liga” dhe ideja për diç të ndaluar, për gjërat që s’guxohet të preken a madje as të shikohen, ndeshet gjithandej tek kemi pasur rastin të marrim çfarëdo lajmi për jetën e njeriut primitiv. Ideja tjetër universale që sundonte mendjen e njerëzve primitivë ishte ideja e papastërtisë, e mallkimit. Në këtë mënyrë qenë krijuar seri të tëra ndalimesh që u përgjigjeshin veç e veç lëmenjve të jetës primitive. Meqë u paraqit ligjërimi, këto ndalime morën emërtim të përbashkët “tabu” që do të thoshte “s’vlen”, “s’është e lëvdueshme” - ndalohet. “Tabuja” është nocion i ndalimit me karakter etik tek njerëzimi i hershëm.

Prandaj njeriu nuk sillet si fëmijë i natyrës, veç si i huaj në të. Ndjenja elementare e tij është frika. Por kjo s’është frikë biologjike çfarë ndiejnë të gjitha shtazët. Kjo është frikë shpirtërore, kozmike, e zanafillës, që ka lidhje me fshehtësitë dhe enigmat e ekzistencës. Ekzistencialisti gjerman M. Heidegger e trajton për “përcaktueshmëri të amshuar, përtej kohës, të ekzistencës njerëzore”. Kjo është frikë ku përzihen kërshëria, çuditja, mrekullimi, pakënaqësia - ndjenjat që mbase gjenden në themel të tërë artit e të kulturës sonë.

Vetëm me një raport të këtillë të njeriut primitiv ndaj botës është e mundshme të shpjegohet dukuria e ndalimeve dhe nocionet fillestare “të papastërtisë” dhe të madhërishmes, “të mallkimit” e të shenjtës. Sepse, nëse qenkemi fëmijë të kësaj bote, në të për ne s’mund të ketë asgjë të shenjtë, as “të papastër”. Nocionet e këtilla kundërshtohen me natyrën e kësaj bote, çfarë e njohim ne. Ato, përkundrazi, dëshmojnë për një origjinë tjetër tonën për të cilën s’mund të ekzistojë asnjë “kujtesë”, mirëpo reaksioni ynë “joadekuat” ndaj botës së jashtme, të cilin e shprehim përmes artit e religjionit, është mohim i vizionit darvinist e shkencor në tërësi për njeriun. Përse njeriu primitiv çdokund dhe çdoherë që ndeshej me botën reagonte përmes religjionit? Përse përmes tij gjithkah shprehte frikën, ankthin, zhgënjimin? Përse kërkonte “shpëtim” dhe nga çka kërkonte shpëtim? Kjo anë e njeriut për të cilën u fol, ky kryqëzim ndërmjet mirësisë e ligësisë, ndjenjës se është i mbaruar, dilemës së amshuar për interesin dhe ndërgjegjen, për të mirën e të keqen, kuptimin dhe pakuptimësinë e ekzistencës, imperativi moral nga i cili njeriu është “infektuar” që të mos shërohet, mbeten pa shpjegime racionale. Sheshazi, njeriu i Darwinit nuk ka reaguar darvinisht në botën, pjesë e së cilës është.

As te tipi më i zhvilluar i shtazës nuk gjendet as edhe një gjurmë sado e vogël për të na përkujtuar nocion të ngjashëm ose çfarëdo dileme tjetër të ngjashme a kufizim. Ky idealizëm fillestar me nocionet për të ndaluarën, të mallkuarën, tabunë, me nocionin e “fshehtësisë”, paraqitet gjithkah, pa përjashtim, si pjesë përbërëse e vetëdijës para-njerëzore. Kudo u shfaq njeriu, bashkë me të u shfaqen edhe religjioni e arti. Shkenca, përkundrazi, është fenomen relativisht i ri. Njeriu, religjioni, arti - këto tri gjëra kanë shkuar gjithnjë bashkë. Këtij fenomeni, që mbase përmban përgjigje të disa pyetjeve vendimtare për ekzistencën e njeriut, nuk i është kushtuar vëmendje e mjaftueshme*(13).*
Nga aspekti i materializmit, historia e njerëzimit doemos do të ketë pamjen e procesit të laikizimit progresiv (p.sh. kështu shkruan Reinach në veprën Kultet, mitet dhe religjionet). Mirëpo askush asnjëherë nuk ka shpjeguar në mënyrë të kënaqshme se përse jeta e njeriut primitiv gjithkund dhe gjithnjë ishte përplot me kulte, mistere, ndalime e besime. Përse çdogjëje, yllit, gurit, lumit, kërkonte t’i jipte jetë e ta personalizojë?*(14)* Përse e shihte botën pikërisht në atë mënyrë dhe jo ndryshe? Dhe anasjelltas, përse njeriu i civilizuar objektivizon çdo gjë, depersonalizon dhe e redukton në mekaniken e në inorganiken? Ka mijëra vite që synojmë të lirohemi nga këto ankthe të njeriut primitiv, por pa e njohur natyrën dhe origjinën e tyre.

Ky fenomen i jetesës së brendshme ose i shikimit në qiell, me admirim a frikë - njësoj, që e karakterizon njeriun po aq sa është i huaj për çdo shtazë, mbetet pa shpjegim logjik dhe duket sikur tamam thënë “ka rënë nga qielli”. Meqë s’është fryt i zhvillimit, esencialisht ai ngel jashtë ndikimit të evolucionit. Duke studiuar vizatimet e shpellave të neandertalit në Francë, shkencëtari frëng Henri Simle përfundonte se jeta psikike e njerëzve të shpellave ka ndryshuar fare pak nga jeta psikike e njeriut të sotëm. “Edhe njerëzit e shpellës të 70.000 viteve p.e.r. vuanin nga “marramendja metafizike”; nga sëmundja e njeriut të sotëm” - deklaroi Simlè në Kongresin e Arkeologëve, Nicë, 1976. Duket sheshazi se kjo gjë s’është vazhdim i evolucionit biologjik, porse akt më i largët i dramës që filloi me “prologun në qiell”.

Gjatë historisë zoologjike, që i paraprin paraqitjes së njeriut, asgjë nuk ka që do të paralajmëronte a parandiente, në çfarëdo mënyre qoftë, shfaqjen e kultit dhe këtë etikë primitive. Edhe duke e vazhduar në imagjinatë atë zhvillim për shumë shekuj përpara gjer te çfarëdo çasti i dëshiruar, nocioni i tabus ose i kultit mund të pritet më së paku. Shtaza dhe zhvillimi i saj që tashmë është bërë ose që mund të merret me mend, nuk ka drejtimin e iracionales e të mbinatyrshmes. Ai ka drejtimin e përsosjes fizike dhe të intelektit dhe më tej kah mbiintelekti e mbishtaza, kah “mbinjeriu” i Nietzsches, i cili, në të vërtetë, është vetëm shtazë e përsosur*.(15)* Vizioni i Nietzsches është frymëzuar nga Darwini. Evolucioni, në themel zoologjik dhe i jashtëm, është vazhduar më tej, përtej njeriut. Por ky zhvillim është i thjeshtë, logjik, reduktiv, sepse mbetet brenda kufijve të natyrës. Mbishtaza është rezultat i “procesit”, së këndejmi ajo është krijesë pa jetesë të brendshme, pa dramë, pa formë, pa burrëri; ajo s’është homo por Homunkulus, krijesë nga epruveta, që doktor Fausti e prodhoi në laboratorin e vet, kurse natyra, sipas procesit të ngjashëm veçse më të zgjatur, në laboratorin e saj*.(16)*

Mendoj se poeti sovjetik A. Voznesenski ka pasur parasysh të njëjtat fakte, ose të njëjtën rrjedhë mendimi, kur përfundonte: “Kompjuterët e së ardhmes teorikisht do të jenë në gjendje të bëjnë gjithçka që bën njeriu. Gjithçka përveç dy gjërave: s’do të mund të jenë religjiozë dhe të shkruajnë poezi.”

3.

Ashtu siç s’e njohin nocionin e shenjtes a të palejueshmes, shtazët s’e njohin as të bukurën, as përjetimin estetik në kuptimin njerëzor të fjalës. Mendimi i disave se majmunët mund të pikturojnë, i bazuar në ca “vizatime” të këtyre shtazëve, doli plotësisht i pabazë. Është dëshmuar se majmunët mund të imitojnë goxha me sukses njeriun që vizaton. I ashtuquajturi “art majmunësh”; me të cilin një kohë disa bënë bujë, është e qartë se nuk ekziston*.(17)* Përkundër kësaj, sot dihet me siguri se njerëzit e Kromanjonit, njerëzit e parë të njëmendtë, vizatonin dhe bënin gravurë. Vizatime të tilla janë gjetur në muret e shpellave, në eshtra e brirë. Si rezultat i frymëzimit estetik të njeriut primitiv u krijuan pikturat nëpër shpellat e Saharës, Spanjës (Altamira), në Francë (shpella Lascaut) dhe zbuluar së voni në Poloni (Mashicka). Konsiderohet se disa nga këto piktura janë të vjetra gjer 30.000 vjet. Një grup arkeologësh sovjetikë së voni zbuloi pranë qytetit Çernigev (Ukrainë) një komplet instrumentesh prej eshtrash të mamutit, afro 20.000 vjet të vjetër. Zbukurimi është më i vjetër se veshja, synimi për të bukurën është më i fortë se nevoja, funksioni vetë, dhe ky fakt vërehet në veshje që nga parahistoria gjer më sot. Kostumi s’është identik me veshjen. Ai është njëkohësisht një kohë dhe një qëndrim. Veshjet e disa popujve, me një larmi të jashtëzakonshme, s’janë përgjigje vetëm e nevojave të ditës, ose e kushteve të rrethit. Veshja në një çast bëhet pikturë, thuaja poezi. Lëkura apo pendët e shpezës mund të jenë shumë të bukura, por janë të tilla pa pjesëmarrjen e vet, pra ato s’kumtojnë asgjë. Në bazë të së bukurës së tillë, të shkëlqimit e ngjyrave, do të gjendet gjithnjë ndonjë funksion. Pastaj, nga këngët dhe lojërat shpirtërore që paraqitnin spektakël të vërtetë, është thuaja e pamundshme të ndahet kulti nga arti. Fytyra e parë e thadruar në gur është idhulli. Frymëzimi religjioz, i orientuar gabimisht, krijoi ato figura të bukura perëndish nga guri dhe maskat e gjetura në ishujt e Oqeanisë, në Bregun e Fildishtë dhe në Meksikë, të cilat sot merren si shembuj të artit me impresion të pastër e të drejtpërdrejtë. Tërë arti figurativ origjinën e ka te idhulli dhe së këndejmi do shpejguar mosdurimi i Islamit dhe i disa religjioneve më pak personaliste ndaj arteve figurative. Si duket, do kthyer në parahistori, për t’u parë qartë se si arti krijohet nga religjioni, ose mbase se si të dytë, bashkë me etikën primitive, rrjedhin nga një burim i tyre i përbashkët: nga synimi i njeriut drejt një bote të humbur.

Ky dallim nga shtaza mund të vërehet edhe në revoltë, si tek A. Camus. Shtaza nuk revoltohet ndaj fatit të saj shtazor, ajo o është e kënaqur, o është mospërfillëse, ndërkaq njeriu është shtazë revoltuese - “e vetmja shtazë që s’pranon të jetë e tillë” (A. Camus, L`Homme revolté). Kjo revoltë është tamam njerëzore dhe e gjejmë në shoqëritë shumë të zhvilluara të kamjes, tek ku civilizimi, zoologjik për nga origjina, përpiqet të imponojë standarde johumane të ekzistencës (rendi, depersonalizimi, nivelizimi i përgjithshëm, dresura masive, pushteti i shoqërisë mbi individin etj.).

4.
Johan Huisinga zbulon edhe një fenomen tjetër: lojën*.(18)* Luan edhe shtaza, argëtohet, mirëpo vetëm njeriu luan, duke nënkuptuar me këtë gjë një funksion shpirtëror, kryerjen e një nevoje të brendshme. Loja e shtazëve në themel do të ketë gjithnjë ndonjë funksion biologjik, qoftë kur është fjala për lojë dashurie, për nevojën e zhvillimit të të vegjëlve etj. Loja e shtazës është instinktive dhe funksionale; loja e njeriut është e lirë dhe e painteresuar. Ajo nënkupton vetëdijen për lojë dhe ngërthen disa tipare, që i japin një kuptim thjesht shpirtëror: serioziteti, solemniteti, “me qëllim të paqëllim”.
Një lloj i veçantë loje, që karakterizohet me karakter të theksuar joutilitar e antizoologjik është potlahu, në të vërtetë një fenomen universal i kulturës primitive. Në veprën tashmë të përmendur, Huisinga i kushton kujdes e hapësirë kësaj dukurie. Për nga natyra dukshëm joracional e joekonomik, potlahu i përket të njëjtit rend të gjërave ku bëjnë pjesë edhe arti primitiv a etika primitive me ndalimet e veta, tabutë e me nocionet e mirësisë e të ligësisë. E shoh të domosdoshme të sjell disa nga vendet më interesante të librit të Johan Huisingës:
“Baza agaonale e jetës kulturore të komuniteteve më të lashta nuk shpjegohet me asgjë më mirë se me përshkrimin e atij zakonit të fiseve indiane në Kolumbinë Britanike, që njihet në etnologji me emrin potlah. Në formën e tij më tipike, siç përshkruhet në fisin Kwaikutla, potlahu është kremte e madhe kur njëri nga dy taboret i jep tjetrit dhurata të shumta e të vlefshme duke bërë gjithfarë ceremonish, vetëm e vetëm të dëshmojë epërsinë. Kundërshërbimi i vetëm, ndaj dhe i domosdoshëm, është që ana tjetër brenda një afati ta përsëritë kremten me ç’rast do t’i dalë borxhit me dhurata rivalit. Ai lloj i dhuratave festive përshkon tërë jetën shoqërore të fiseve që e kultivojnë: kultin e tyre, të drejtën e tyre zakonore, artin e tyre. Lindja, martesa, syneti, vdekja, tatuazhi, ndërtimi i përmendores së përmortshme, të gjitha këto janë shkas për potlah... Por meqë edhe gjinia tjetër merr pjesë në kremte, tash edhe ajo obligohet të organizojë potlah përmasash edhe më të mëdha... Po iu shmang borxhliu, humb emrin, stemën, totemin, nderin si dhe të drejtat qytetare e religjioze... Epërsia në potlah nuk dëftohet me dhurata materiale si rëndom, por, ç’është dhe më bindëse, kjo bëhet me shkatërrimin e të mirave të veta materiale, me ç’rast, për vetëmburrje, do të dëshmohej se mund të jetohet edhe pa to... Veprimi gjithnjë merr formën e garës: po të thyejë kryepari kusinë e vet të remtë, po të kallë grumbullin e mbulesave, po të shkatërrojë varkën e vet, kundërshtari do të jetë i detyruar të dëmtojë së paku të njëjtën vlerë, por është e këshillueshme ta tejkalojë... Gara të tilla të një dorëlirësie të shfrenuar, që kanë për kulm shkatërrimin e të mirave vetjake materiale pa e prishur gjakun fare, ndeshim nëpër gjurmët, pak a shumë të qarta, anekënd botës. Doket e njëjta Marcel Mauss ia arriti t’i përshkruajë në Malezi, që përputhen tërësisht me potlahun. Edhe në veprën Essai sur le Don ai dëshmoi se gjurmët e dokeve të ngjashme ekzistonin në kulturën greke, romake e të gjermanëve të vjetër. Gara për të dhuruar e për të thyer Graneti ndesh gjithashtu edhe në traditën kineze”.

“Te paganizmi paraislamik në Arabi i ndeshim nën një emërtim të veçantë, që tregon se ishin bërë thuaja skemë: i quanin Muaqara... Temën që Heldi e përpunon ku me më shumë e ku me më pak saktësi, e kishte prekur edhe Maussi kur shkruante: Mahabharata është histori e një potlahu gjigant... Lëmi shpirtëror ku zhvillohet ky kremtim madhështor është lëmi i nderit, i dëshmimit, i mburrjes dhe i sfidës. Është fjala për botën e krenarisë kalorsiake dhe të preokupimit me kodin kalorsiak, për botën ku emri dhe stema kanë çmim të lartë, ku kujtohen të parët. Ajo nuk është bota e brengave të jetës së përditshme, e përpjekjes për të fituar të mira materiale. Sa e kam të njohur, etno-logjia përpiqet ta shpjegojë dukurinë e potlahut kryesisht me parafytyrimet magjike e mitike. Për këtë gjë jep një shembull të shkëlqyer G. W. Locher në veprën The serpent in Kwaikutl Religion (Lajden, 1932)... Doket e potlahut pa dyshim janë ngusht të ndërlidhura me botën religjioze të parafytyrimeve në fisin që i kultivon... Shoqëria e këtillë do të fisnikërohet me të madhe nga nocionet: nderi i bashkësisë, admirimi i pasurisë e i shpirtmadhësisë, theksimi i dukshëm i miqësisë e i besimit, shpirti garues, sfida, aventura dhe vetëzbukurimi amshues me ç’rast theksohet mospërfillja ndaj të gjitha të mirave materiale. Sendet që ndërrohen ose që dhurohen s’kanë kurrfarë vlere përdoruese. Dhurohet (flijohet) ndonjë stoli ose objektet që merren për të shenjta dhe që kanë fuqi magjike etj. Pra, levërdia materiale këtu përjashtohet”*.(19)*

Shkatërrimi i të mirave materiale, mospërfillja ndaj levërdisë dhe materiales, njohja e epërsisë së principit ndaj sendeve - e tërë kjo, qoftë edhe me dyfytyrësi - është cilësi ekskluzivisht njerëzore. Asgjë e ngjashme nuk ndeshet, qoftë edhe si gjurmë, në botën shtazore.

Për një kohë besohej se Darwini kishte dhënë përgjigjen përfundimtare shkencore për njeriun, ashtu siç besohej se Newtoni kishte bërë për gjithësinë. Mirëpo, ashtu si s’i bëri ballë kohës paraqitja mekanike e gjithësisë e Newtonit, sepse nuk i shpjegonte dot ca dukuri, edhe teoria e Darwinit duket se do të “relativizohet” për të njëjtat arsye. Teoria evolucioniste nuk mund të shpjegojë si duhet fazën e parë religjioze të njeriut. Ajo s’mund të jepë shpjegime as për disa fenomene nga faza e civilizimit. Përse njeriu është gjithnjë më i pakënaqur psikikisht, edhe pse jeton më mirë? Përse kur standardi material rritet, ai “psikologjik” bie? Përse numri i vetëvrasjeve e i sëmundjeve psikike ka përpjesëtim të drejtë me lartësinë e të ardhurave nacionale dhe arsimimin? Ose: përse burrëria haset më shumë në fillim të evolucionit sesa në fund? Përse progresi s’është edhe humanizim? Si është e mundshme që arti nga viset e pacivilizuara të botës (p.sh. Oqeania, Afrika) të jetë më i fuqishëm se arti i viseve të ashtuquajtura të kulturuara dhe të ketë ndikim të fortë, pothuaj revolucionar, në këtë të fundit? Etj., etj. Ja, këto janë pyetjet! Mendja njerëzore që mori njohuritë nga Darwini e Newtoni, e ka vështirë të heqë dorë nga vizionet e tyre të qarta e të pranueshme. Bota e Newtonit ka kontinuitet, logjikë, stabilitet, ashtu siç është edhe njeriu i Darwinit - i natyrshëm, i thjeshtë, i parashikueshëm: ai lufton për ekzistencë; ai plotëson nevojat e veta dhe synon një botë njëtrajtësorë e funksionale. Mirëpo Einsteini rrënoi iluzionin e Newtonit, ndërkaq tani e bënë këtë gjë këtu filozofia pesimiste dhe mossuksesi i civilizimit. Njeriu është i paparashikueshëm, i pashpjegueshëm, i pakënaqur, i përshkuar nga dyshimet e frika, “i lakuar”, siç do të thoshte Einsteini. Duke qenë një kohë të gjatë nën ndikimin e vizionit drejtvizor darvinist, filozofia mbi njeriun pret të bëjë kthesë, pret “ndryshimin einsteinian”. Botëkuptimi i ri për njeriun do të rrinte në raport ndaj atij darvinist, sikur gjithësia e Einsteinit ndaj asaj të Newtonit. Nëse është e vërtetë se vuajtjet na lartësojnë dhe kënaqësitë na topisin, atëherë kjo ndodh ngase kemi shpirt dhe se po për aq ndryshojmë nga paraardhësit tanë shtazorë. S’u bë njeriu sipas Darwinit, as gjithësia sipas Newtonit.



*Shenime*

*(8)* Argument negativ për këtë gjë do të ishte fakti se heqja dorë nga të folurit tek disa religjione haset si trajtë agjërimi. Ose zotimi për të heshtur tek disa rende kristiane. Është fjala për heqjen dorë nga një manifestim fizik krahas ushqimit e pijes.

*(9)* As Kur’ani s’mendon ndryshe: “Të gjitha shtazët që mbi Tokë ecin, dhe zogjtë që fluturojnë me krahët e vet, turma janë si ju.” (Kur’ani, 6/38).


*(10)* As Kur’ani s’mendon ndryshe: “Të gjitha shtazët që mbi Tokë ecin, dhe zogjtë që fluturojnë me krahët e vet, turma janë si ju.” (Kur’ani, 6/38).


*(11)* Po aty, f. 60.

*(12)* Edhe dallimi tjetër është i llojit të ngjashëm a të njëjtë: shtaza është e rrezikshme kur është e uritur dhe e rrezikuar. Njeriu është i rrezikshëm kur është i ngopur dhe i fuqishëm. Shumë më tepër janë bërë krime nga ngopja e shfrenimi se nga skamja. 

*(13)* “Mund të gjejmë qytet pa bedeme, pa sundimtar, pa civilizim, pa letërsi e teatër, mirëpo kurrë s’u pa qytet pa tempuj feshë e pa banorë që nuk luten” (Plutarku). “Pati e ka edhe sot turma njerëzish pa shkencë, pa art e filozofi, por asnjëherë s’pati kolektivitet pa fe” - konstaton pothuaj të njëjtën gjë H. Bergson, 20 shekuj më vonë.

*(14)* “Njeriu primitiv nuk di për botën pa jetë” (H. A. Frankfurt, Nga miti tek filozofia).

*(15)* Mbinjeriu i Nietzsches është i liruar nga “paragjykimet etike”: Luftojeni mëshirën, ndërgjegjen e përdëllimin, ata tiranë të brendshëm të njeriut; ndrydhini të pafuqishmit, ngjituni përmes trupave të tyre më lart. Sepse ju jeni fëmijë të llojit më të lartë, sepse ideali juaj është mbinjeriu” (Nietzsche. Ashtu fliste Zaratustra).

*(16)* Literatura krijoi shumë monstrumë të ngjashëm. Tipari i përbashkët i këtyre përbindshave është intelekti i jashtëzakonshëm krahas mungesës së plotë të “shqisës morale”.

*(17)* Nga ky aspekt shkencëtari sovjetik V. Bukin bëri hulumtime të rëndësishme.

*(18)* Huisinga, Johan, Homo Ludens

*(19)* J. Huisinga, Homo ludens, f. 83-87.

----------


## forum126

*Dualizmi i botës së gjallë*1.


A mund të prodhojmë jetën dhe a do të mundemi ndonjëherë? A është ky pretendim brenda kufijve të mundësisë njerëzore? Përgjigjja është: mundemi, po qe se e kuptojmë? Dhe a mund ta kuptojmë jetën?
Biologjia nuk është shkencë për esencën e jetës, por për fenomenin e jetës, për atë masë për sa na është e dhënë si objekt, për atë masë për sa është prodhim ajo.
I njëjti dualizëm që patëm konstatuar ndërmjet shtazës dhe njeriut ndeshet edhe tash - por për një rreth a shkallë më poshtë - në relacionin materia-jeta. Në një anë sërish shohim njëtrajtshmërinë, sasinë, përsëritjen, kauzalitetin, mekanizmin, ndërkaq në anën tjetër origjinalitetin, cilësinë, shtimin, spontanitetin, organizmin. Jeta - as mekanikisht, as dialektikisht - nuk tregohet si vazhdim i materies dhe as si formë veçanërisht e ndërlikuar dhe e stërorganizuar e materies. Sipas disa atributeve të saj, jeta i kundërvihet botëkuptimit dhe njohjes që kemi për materien që në premisa. Ajo shfaq natyrë të kundërt ndaj materies.

Sipas njohurive më të reja të biologëve, entropia është nocion thelbësor i përkufizimit të jetës. Të gjitha ligjshmëritë që sundojnë materien në analizën e fundit reduktohen në entropi, që do të thotë në çorganizimin universal, në rënien e sistemit te shkalla më e ulët e rendit dhe e energjisë. Anasjelltas, vetia elementare e sistemeve të gjalla, brenda së cilës redukohen të gjitha të tjerat, është kundërvënia ndaj entropisë, gjendja e antientropisë, aftësia e tyre që nga e thjeshta të bëjnë të përbërën, nga kaosi rendin, të mbajnë sistemin (qoftë edhe përkohësisht) në një shkallë më të lartë të energjisë. Çdo sistem material lëviz në drejtim të shkallës më të lartë të entropisë, kurse çdo sistem i gjallë vete drejtimit të kundërt. Ato janë shpinë për shpine me njëra-tjetrën, sepse (siç thotë shkencëtari sovjetik i kibernetikës, Kuznjecovi) jeta lëviz kundër erës së ligjshmërisë mekanike.
Autori i këtyre rreshtave sështë biolog dhe për çështjet që shtrohen do të detyrohet të kufizohet me citimet e autoriteteve nga ky lëm. Mossuksesi i biologjisë dhe i psikologjisë që të thonë diç më tepër për vetë thelbin e objektit që shqyrtojnë - për jetën dhe psikën - është fakt evident që smund të injorohet. Duke konstatuar këtë fakt, autori vetëm dëshiron të theksojë se ai sishte i papritur.

Kur André George në 1950 në periodikun Nouvelles Littéraries bëri një anketë duke ua parashtruar biologëve, mjekëve, kirurgëve dhe fizikanëve një pyetje të vetme: çështë jeta, mori përgjigje për të cilat tha se pothuaj pa përjashtim karakterizohen me pasiguri dhe maturi. Ja përgjigjja e Pierre Lepinit: Fshehtësia mbetet e plotë. Padituria jonë bën që çdo shpjegim yni për jetën të jetë më pak i qartë se njohuria jonë instinktive për të. Në të njëjtën pyetje Jean Rostand, mbase biologu më i madh i gjallë*,(20)* u përgjigj: Në momentin e tanishëm ne nuk dimë çështë jeta, aq sa mund të themi se njohim njëmendësisht vetëm gjërat që mund ti prodhojmë. Ne madje nuk jemi në gjendje të japim përkufizimin e plotë e të saktë të dukurisë së jetës.

Pikërisht me shmangien e shpërbërjes në gjendje inerte të ekuilibrit, organizmi tregohet i mistershëm, aq i mistershëm saqë që nga kohët më të vjetra të mendimit njerëzor, besohej se një fuqi e veçantë, jofizike, mbinatyrore (vis viva, entelehia) vepron në organizëm. Në çmënyrë organizmi i gjallë ngadalëson shkatërrimin e vet?... Çdo proces, a ngjarje, a zhvillim, ose me një fjalë gjithçka që ndodh në natyrë, do të thotë një rritje e entropisë për pjesën e botës ku ajo ngjarje zhvillohet...

Organizmi mund ta mbajë atë proces, d.m.th. të mbetet në jetë, vetëm duke marrë nga ambienti i jashtëm entropi negative... Pra, organizmi ushqehet me entropi negative (Erwin Schrödinger në veprën Çështë jeta).
Njësoj shkruan Teillarde de Chardin, paleontologu frëng: Vërtet, përkundër shumë pengesave, pa ndërprerje vazhdohet vija e lakuar që shpie nga molekulat e mëdha drejt qenieve shumëqelizore: kjo vijë e lakuar është pikërisht ajo sipas së cilës shpërthejnë (jashtë lojës së rasteve dhe numrave të mëdhenj) fuqitë jetësore dhe indeterminimet, vetorganizimi dhe vetëdija... Nga ky supozim rrjedh pyetja: a mos ekziston ndonjë lidhje ndërmjet kësaj lëvizjeje të fshehtë të botës ndaj gjendjeve gjithnjë më të ndërlikuara dhe më të brendshme dhe asaj lëvizjes tjetër (të njohur dhe të studiuar shumë më mirë) e cila tërheq këtë botë të njëjtë kah gjendjet gjithnjë më të thjeshta e gjithnjë më të jashtme... Në këtë pyetje synon mbase të tryset dhe të formulohet, për shkencën e ardhme, fshehtësia esenciale e Gjithësisë.
Prirja spontane e qelizave të ndërtojnë organe, si dhe qëndrimi shoqëror i disa insekteve, është një nga faktet themelore që kemi njohur duke vëzhguar; për ta nuk do të gjejmë shpjegim nën dritën e njohurive tona të gjertanishme. (Alexis Carrel, Njeriu - I panjohuri).

Biologu në zë Kurt Goldstein*(21):* Mirëpo, për tu gjetur kjo zgjidhje a mund të veprojmë këtu siç jemi mësuar të bëjmë kur është fjala për objektet pa jetë të natyrës? A na lejohet të ndajmë objektin e caktuar, të vëzhgojmë grimcat më të vogla të përfituara dhe, duke u nisur nga ato, të përpiqemi të rindërtojmë objektin, në rastin tonë organizmin, ashtu siç veprojmë në shkencat e tjera natyrore? Kjo metodë për një kohë të gjatë i qe imponuar hulumtimit biologjik, ose më saktë, për një kohë të gjatë ajo qe marrë për ideal të hulumtimit biologjik. Ndërkaq ajo dha vetëm pak rezultate të kënaqshme. Por, si të veprojmë pra? Këtu, në fillim të ekspozesë sonë, ne mund të bëjmë vetëm një konstatim negativ: ajo metodë nuk kënaq në një mënyrë a në një tjetër. Duke theksuar se ndërmjet objektit e metodës ekziston ndërlidhja, marrëdhënia e ndërsjellë, autori përfundon: Në vend të rregullës tradicionale që të studiohet nga e ulëta drejt më të lartës, nga e thjeshta drejt të ndërlikuarës, në raport me fenomenin e organizmit duhet ndjekur rrugën e kundërt. Duke marrë kështu njeriun për pikënisje, do të përpiqemi të kuptojmë jetën dhe sjelljet e qenieve të tjera të gjalla...

Për këtë natyrë të përmbysur të jetës Karl Jaspers shkruan në Psikopatologjinë e përgjithshme (1934): Mirëpo konceptimi gjenetik, të cilin e quajnë edhe shpjegim psikologjik kundruall shpjegimit objektiv, kauzal që ka një natyrë tjetër, ndeshet shumë shpejt me kufijtë e vet, sidomos në psikopatologji. Faktet psikike shfaqen tërësisht të reja, në një mënyrë të pakuptueshme. Ato vijnë njëra pas tjetrës, kurse nuk rrjedhin njëra nga tjetra. Etapat e evolucionit psikik të një jeteje normale, periudhat dhe fazat e një jeteje anormale, ofrojnë seri të tilla të pakuptueshme në kohë. Me këtë rast prerja për së gjati e psikikës smund të kuptohet, as përafërsisht, në gjenezën e vet. Duhet tu gjendet shkaku shpjegues, siç veprohet me objektet e shkencave natyrore, kur këto nuk mund të studiohen përbrenda, ashtu siç nuk mund të studiohen së jashtmi faktet psikologjike*.(22)* Në vazhdim Jaspersi vë në pah dallimin e konceptimit (verstehen), që arrihet me ndërdepërtim psikologjik, dhe shpjegimit (erklaren), që paraqet zbulimin e lidhjeve, shkaqeve e pasojave objektive me metodën e shkencave natyrore, ndaj përfundon: Këtu është fjala për burimet ekstreme të njohjes, që ndryshojnë thellësisht njëri prej tjetrit.
Luis de Broglie, fituesi i Çmimit Nobël për fizikë më 1929: Pra është e besueshme se shpjegimi i plotë i jetës me ndihmën e njohurive tona të tanishme fiziko-kimike është i pamundshëm

Biologu zviceran E. Guyenot e mbështet mendimin për dallimin thelbësor ndërmjet jetës dhe dukurive fiziko-kimike, ndaj arsyeton: Fizikanët duhet të jenë të vetëdijshëm për faktin se ne, biologët, që kemi dhënë aq shumë mund ta shprehim jetën me formula fiziko-kimike, ndeshëm një gjë që smund të zgjidhet dhe kjo është jeta. Jeta ka zbuluar formën e organizuar. Nuk e ka zbuluar një herë, veçse miliona herë, gjatë miliarda vitesh. Qëndron këtu një aftësi konstruktive që i ikën çdo shpjegimi fiziko-kimik.

André Lwoff, fituesi i Çmimit Nobël për mjekësi, 1965, (biolog frëng, i njohur për hulumtimet e mekanizmave trashëguese të viruseve dhe bakterieve): Jeta mund të përkufizohet si cilësi, manifestim ose si gjendje e organizmit. Organizmi është sistem i pavarur i strukturave dhe funksioneve në varësi të ndërsjellë, i aftë për tu riprodhuar... Është pohuar dendur se viruset janë lidhja ndërmjet substancave organike dhe materies së gjallë: Në të vërtetë, materia e gjallë nuk ekziston. Një element qelizor, siç është albumina, ose enzima ose acidi nukleik, sështë i gjallë. Vetëm organizmi është i gjallë, ndërkaq organizmi përfaqëson shumë më tepër se sa masa e këtyre pjesëve. U arrit të përfitohet sinteza e proteinave të viruseve IN VITRO dhe gjithashtu acidi nukleik i viruseve. Në bazë të kësaj, sështë e mundshme të flitet për sintezën e jetës, sepse në të gjitha këto hulumtime doemos merr pjesë një substancë që i huazohet virusit, e cila, në të vërtetë, është materie gjenetike specifike për nukleotidet... Jeta dikur spontanisht lindi. Është lehtë të sintetizohen ca elemente amidonesh a acidesh nukleike, por deri më tani sqe e mundshme të krijohet vetë organizmi. Rikonstruimi i një bakterie tani për tani është jashtë mundësisë sonë... (Intervistë në Le Monde).
Mosbesim të ngjashëm shpreh edhe psikologu i famshëm - eksperimentalisti Ivan Pavlov: Me mijëra vjet njerëzimi hulumton dukuritë psikologjike, dukuritë e jetës shpirtërore, të shpirtit njerëzor. Dhe sjanë vetëm psikologët specialistë që merren me këtë punë, por gjithashtu tërë arti, tërë letërsia, të gjitha shprehjet e mekanizmit të jetës psikike të njerëzimit. Me mijëra faqe janë mbushur me shpalimin e botës së brendshme të njeriut, kurse deri më tani ne skemi arritur kurrfarë suksesi në këtë orvatje, skemi konstatuar asnjë ligj që drejton jetën psikike të njeriut*.(23)*

Metodat me të cilat organet shërbehen për ndërtimin e vet, janë të huaja për mendjen e njeriut. Tërë ai material rrjedh prej një qelize të vetme, sikur tërë shtëpia të dilte nga një tullë magjike, e cila hedh nga vetja vargun e tullave të tjera. Dhe këto, pa pritur projektin e arkitektit, as ardhjen e muratorit, vetvetiu do të bashkoheshin në mure, do të shndërroheshin në dritare sipas nevojës, në tjegulla pullazi, në thëngjill për ngrohje dhe në ujët e nevojshëm për kuzhinë dhe banjo... Organet zhvillohen me mënyrën dhe mjetet, me të cilat shërbeheshin zanat e përrallave për fëmijët e kohëve të shkuara... Arsyeja jonë smund ta gjejë veten kurrsesi në botën e organeve të brendshme. Ajo vetë bëri konstruksionin e trupit sipas universit kozmik e jo sipas mekanizmit të brendshëm të ndërlikuar të qenieve të gjalla*.(24)* Dhe më tutje: Tani për tani ende skemi arritur të kuptojmë në çgjë bazohet organizimi i trupit tonë, energjitë e tij ushqyese, nervore e shpirtërore. Ligjet e fizikës dhe të kimisë mund të aplikohen plotësisht në materien e vdekur dhe vetëm pjesërisht në njeriun. Duhet ti shkundim përfundimisht iluzionet e shekullit XIX, dogmat e Jacques Loebit, atyre koncepteve fëmijërore fiziko-kimike për qenien njerëzore, të cilave, për fat të keq, edhe sot u besojnë shumë fiziologë e mjekë.

*Jeta është mrekulli, jo fenomen.*

Syri i njeriut përbëhet nga kokërdhoku i vendosur në zgavrën e syrit të mbushur me gjëndra dhjamore. Aparati i tij mbrojtës përbëhet nga kapaku i epërm e i poshtëm i syrit, qepalla, vetulla, mukoza dhe koniuktivi. Lëvizja e syve në të gjitha drejtimet mundësohet nga aparati motorik i përbërë prej katër muskujsh të drejtë e prej dy të pjerrët të syrit, kurse lehtësohet nga aparati lotues (gjëndra lotuese, qesja e lotit dhe kanali i lotit), që mban lagështinë në zgavrën e syrit dhe mbron syrin nga infektimet. Kokërdhoku përbëhet nga tri mbështjellëse. Nga jashtë është e bardha e syrit - e fortë dhe e patejdukshme, e cila nga ana e përparme kalon në kornenë e tejdukshme. Nën të bardhën e syrit gjendet delli nëpër të cilin kalojnë enët e gjakut për të ushqyer syrin. Rëndësi më të madhe për funksionin e syrit ka e treta, mbështjellësja e brendshme, retina, në të cilën gjendet aparati pranues i shqisës së të parit: qelizat e ndieshme në trajtë thupërash e konesh nga të cilat nisen fijet e ndieshme të nervit të të parit. Brendia e kokërdhokut është e plotësuar me trup elastik e të tejdukshëm të qelqtë, në anën e përparme të të cilit gjendet thjerrëza bikonvekse e mbështetur për bebëzen e syrit dhe e lidhur me indet e mbështjellëses së vet koniuktive për trupin ciliar. Rrezet e dritës vijnë nëpër kornenë në sy, thehen nëpër thjerrëz dhe projektohen në prapavinë e syrit ku formohen fotografitë e përmbysura të objektit të shikuar, të cilat nervi i të parit i dërgon në qendrat optike të trurit. Çdonjëri nga të dy sytë pranon fotografinë e objektit nga pozita tjetër. Përçuesit nervorë shkojnë në qendrat subkortikale të të parit dhe prej aty më tej në korën e segmentit zverkor të trurit të madh, ku gjendet qendra për perceptimin e të parit. Me bashkimin e të dy fotografive, të sjella në qendër nga të dy sytë, krijohet fotografia unike plastike e objektit. Për funksionin e syrit rëndësi të pazëvendësueshme ka loti që tajohet nga gjëndrat e lotëve. Përveç që ruan lagështinë e kornesë së syrit, ndërmjet tjerash ai përmban licozimë, materie kjo që zbërthen mikroorganizmat dhe kështu syrin e mbron nga infeksioni. Punën e gjëndrave të lotëve e rregullon nervi i shtatë i trurit (nervus facialis). Si bakterocid loti i njeriut ua shkon preparateve farmaceutike dhe konsiderohet se shkatërron mbi 100 shkaktarë të sëmundjeve. Këtë cilësi loti e ruan edhe i zbutur për 6000 herë. Mëlqia kryen disa funksione të ndryshme. Si gjëndër me sekrecion të jashtëm tajon vrerin, kurse shërben edhe për të depozituar hekurin dhe vitaminën B 12. Materiet që hidhen përmes mëlqisë së pari në të detoksikohen me procese të ndërlikuara të oksidimit, reduksionit, hidrolizës dhe konjugacionit. Në mëlqi zhvillohen procese të shumta të metabolizmit intermedial. 

Shërben për të depozituar gjykogjenin dhe rregullon koncentrimin e tij në gjak. - Gjaku u sjell ca pjesëve të trupit ushqim, bart oksigjenin nga mushkëritë në inde dhe mënjanon nga trupi materiet e panevojshme; bart hormonet dhe antitrupat, bartësit e forcës mbrojtëse të organizmit, pastaj merr pjesë për të rregulluar temperaturën e trupit. Rruzat e bardha të gjakut shkatërrojnë materiet dhe bakteriet e huaja e të dëmshme, që depërtojnë në organizëm. - Truri përbëhet nga truri i përparmë me dy hemisfera të mëdha trunore, nga mestruri, truri i mesëm dhe ndajtruri të cilit i përkasin ura dhe palca e zgjatur. Truri është i mbështjellë me tri membrana, me të fortën, të butën dhe me membranën lidhëse. Indi trunor përbëhet nga substanca e përhitur dhe e bardhë. Në substancën e përhitur gjenden stacionet nervore, ndërkaq në të bardhën - fundet e fijeve motorike e sensibile nervore. Në palcën e zgjatur dhe në urën e Varolit janë të vendosura bërthamat e shumicës së nervave trunore receptuese dhe efektore. Ndajtruri ka pjesën kryesore në realizimin e veprimeve refleksive, kurse përcjell impulset nervore nga palca kurrizore në shumë qendra kortikale të trurit të madh dhe anasjelltas. Truri i vogël është qendër e rëndësishme për të rregulluar ekuilibrin dhe tonusin e muskujve. Truri i mesëm përfshin këmbët trunore dhe një pllakë me katër gungëza. Në dy gungëzat e përparme mbërthehen fillet e udhës së të parit, që shërbejnë për refleksin e bebes së syrit, ndërkaq gungëzat e sprasme janë pjesë e qendrës subkortikale të dëgjimit. Në zonën e trurit të mesëm janë të vendosura bërthamat e nervave trunore, nga të cilat më të rëndësishmet janë substanca e zezë, bërthama e kuqe, bërthamat e nervave që lëvizin syrin. Truri i mesëm në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë kalon mestrurin jo aq të madh. Pjesën dërrmuese të mestrurit e përbëjnë gungëzat e të parit si mbledhës të fijeve drejtuar nga qendra, të cilat dorëzojnë impulset nga shumica e receptorëve në organizëm. Substanca e hirtë te truri i madh përbën sipërfaqen ose koren e hemisferave të mëdha në të cilën gjenden nyjet subkortikale nervore: trupi i vijosur dhe trupi i bardhë. Tek sisorët e lartë dhe tek njeriu është zhvilluar sidomos i ashtuquajturi trupi i zhubravitur, fijet e të cilit lidhin të dy hemisferat. Korja e hemisferave të mëdha të trurit koordinon tërë veprimtarinë tejet të ndërlikuar të elementeve nervore dhe në këtë mënyrë mundëson që të realizohen funksione të larta psikike, veçanërisht mekanizmi i reflekseve të kushtëzuara. Pesha mesatare e trurit njerëzor sillet prej 1300 deri 1400 gr dhe përmban 14-15 miliardë stacione nervore.

Shtazët kanë mjete dendur më të forta dhe më të përkryera se mjetet e fabrikuara nga njeriu. Shembujt janë të shumtë: fari si ndriçim tek shpezët, violina tek karkalecët, cimbali i gjinkallës dhe pastaj një garniturë e tërë e kurtheve, grackave, rrjetave, laqeve, ngjitësve, feçkave etj. André Tétry shkroi një libër të tërë për këto*.(25)* Sheshazi, evolucioni nuk ka shkuar në mënyrë të verbët dhe mekanike (sepse ligji i seleksionimit vepron pikërisht kështu - në mënyrë të verbët dhe mekanike) siç e mori me mend Darwini. Ai duket sikur ka pasur një parim të dobishmërisë, një drejtim të volitshëm për individin dhe kjo sikur dëfton ndonjë kuptim, që smund të gjendet në asnjë mënyrë në materie. Kuptimi supozon gjithnjë vetëdijen për qëllimin.TPF26FPT
Gjarpëri me zile ka aftësi të jashtëzakonshme për të vërejtur dhe për të reaguar në rrezet ultra të kuqe. Shkencëtarët e Universitetit të Kolorados në SHBA vërtetuan se ai detektor i rrezeve gjendet në kokën e gjarpërit dhe se përbëhet prej degëzimeve të imëta të nervave me qeliza specifike që ndërrohen varësisht nga drita që bie mbi to. Është vërtetuar me eksperimentim se vetëm 35 milisekonda pas impulsit të dërguar të dritës, pason refleksi i gjarpërit, dhe kjo paraqet shpejtësi rekordi të reagimit për një sistem biologjik.
Në mënyrë të ngjashme peshkaqenët kanë antenë tejet të ndieshme elektrike në hundë që u mundëson të gjejnë ushqimin e fshehur në zallin e fundit të detit. Në të vërtetë, të gjithë organizmat e detit prodhojnë valë të dobëta elektrike, të cilat i pranojnë peshkaqenët me anë të antenave të veta.

Dr Aleksandër Gorbovski, anëtar i Akademisë Sovjetike të Shkencave, i kthehet një ideje, të vjetër përndryshe, të cilën edhe Einsteini e mbështette, se në vetë strukturën e materies dhe të universit ekzistojnë ca tipare të mistershme që ia ngarkojmë mendjes. Ja disa fragmente interesante nga shqyrtimet e tij:
Në ndërtimin e termitores marrin pjesë shumë, mijëra e mijëra termitë. Dhe, pas mbarimit të punëve ndërtimore, mbin një ngrehinë e ndërlikuar me sipërfaqe mbi 100 m2 dhe me lartësi prej 3 deri 4 m, me një sistem vendkalimesh të zgjidhur drejt, me kanale ventilimi, depo për ushqim, me vendet e posaçme për larva etj.
Qe bërë kjo provë: termitorja, ndërtimi i së cilës sapo qe filluar, u nda në dy pjesë, kështu që termitët ishin tërësisht të ndarë. Mirëpo pa marrë parasysh, ndërtimi i termitores vazhdonte me sukses dhe në këtë mënyrë të gjitha kanalet, lokalet dhe depotë u kryen fare identikë - me lidhjet e përbashkëta.
Mund të mendohet se çdo termit ka qenë saktësisht i informuar për punën e kolegut të vet nga tabori fqinj, andaj në mënyrë tërësisht identike, njëkohësisht, kryente punën e vet ndërtimore! Megjithatë, ai ska mundur të dijë asgjë për fatin e vëllait aty afër, pa komunikuar. Të përpiqemi ta shpjegojmë këtë fenomen.
Është e qartë se secili termit, veç e veç, sështë në gjendje ti pranojë të gjitha informatat komplete për ndërtimin e termitores në tërësi. Individi mund të njohë vetëm një pjesë të procesit të tërësishëm ku është inkuadruar. Prandaj mund të konkludohet se depoja e të gjitha informatave bëhet popullata termite në tërësi. Kështu ne flasim për dijen, për Dijen e Madhe, që krijohet vetëm atëherë kur është fjala për bashkësinë e pjesëtarëve të species së njëjtë. Mirëpo, kjo dukuri sështë e vetmuar. Kur turma e karkalecëve fluturon zakonisht lëvizin rrugës së përcaktuar rreptësisht. Po qe se nga ajo bashkësi ndajmë një karkalec dhe e vëndojmë në kuti të mbyllur, i njëjti karkalec humb drejtimin e lëvizjes dhe fillon të endet me panikë në të gjitha anët. Po qe se atë kuti e vëmë në mesin e turmës që fluturon, karkaleci i burgosur e gjen sakaq drejtimin dhe me ngulm fillon të lëvizë pa pushuar, tashmë vetëm në një drejtim - në drejtimin e turmës së vet!
Me fjalë të tjera, te organizmat e pavarur Dija e Madhe paraqitet vetëm në nivel të bashkësisë (dija kolektive) që përndryshe nuk ekziston tek individi veç e veç.
Për një kohë të gjatë është besuar se tufën e zogjve shtegtarë, që shpërngulen një herë në vit ndër vendet e ngrohta, e udhëheq zogu më i vjetër e më me përvojë. Mirëpo faktet demantojnë supozimin. Ornitologu japonez, Jamamoto Hirosuke, zbuloi se tufa e zogjve fluturon pa udhëheqës! Nëse, në ndonjë rast, para tufës gjendet një zog, kjo sdo të thotë se ai ua rrëfen rrugën të tjerëve! Ndonjëherë në krye të tufës gjendet zogu i pafuqishëm, ende pa pupla! Jamamoto Hirosuke thotë se në gjashtë nga dhjetë rastet tufën e udhëheq zogu i po asaj vere! Duket fare sheshazi se zogu i tillë nuk njeh rrugëtimin tradicional të fluturimit, ndaj smund ti udhëheqë zogjtë më të vjetër e më me përvojë që rrugën e njohin shumë mirë.

Gorbovski vazhdon: Është e njohur se nga aspekti biologjik raporti i lindjeve të meshkujve e femrave është pothuaj i barabartë. Mirëpo, nëse ky raport normal çrregullohet dhe njëra gjini anon, shfaqet procesi spontan i barazimit të strukturës së gjinive. Po qe se femrat, për çfarëdo arsye qoftë, janë në pakicë, tek të posalindurit do të dominojnë femrat; nëse ka dukshëm më pak meshkuj, numri i tyre do të shtohet ritmikisht. Ky proces zgjat përderisa të mos ekuilibrohet raporti ndërmjet gjinive tërësisht.

Është e qartë se individi, d.m.th. organizmi i pavarur, smund të ndikojë në gjininë e pasardhësve të vet si të dojë. Me fjalë të tjera, para nesh sërish është dukuria që përmban një ligjshmëri të caktuar. Ndeshim përsëri një lloj veprimi të orientuar, një ndikim të jashtëm, burimi i të cilit gjendet jashtë çdonjërit organizëm të pavarur.
Kjo dukuri për njerëzimin është fare e njohur. Demografët e quajnë fenomen i viteve të luftës. Në kohën e luftërave dhe pas tyre vie deri te humbja e madhe e burrave, në mënyrë që, së shpejti, numri i tyre të rritet përpjestimisht dhe të vendoset ekuilibri i çrregulluar. 

Disa shembuj, të përmendur më herët, janë marrë nga libri i parë i biologjisë që qëlloi pranë. Këto mrekulli të njëmendta të natyrës religjioni i shpjegon me Mendjen më të lartë - me Zotin. Të gjitha shpjegimet shkencore te fundja reduktohen në një: këto gjëra krijohen vetvetiu. Edhe një besëtytni më e madhe sdo ti imponohej frymës njerëzore. Të kërkosh nga unë që të pranoj se një diçka aq e përkryer dhe e ndërlikuar si syri i njeriut ose truri u bënë vetvetiu a rastësisht, është njësoj sikur të kërkohet ta besoj si të vërtetë tërë mitologjinë greke. Më parë do të mund të përfundonim, bashkë me mendimtarin e madh islamik Muhammed Gazali, se të gjitha mrekullitë janë të natyrshme dhe se tërë natyra është e mrekullueshme njëkohësisht.

2.

Si qëndruaka puna, pra, me këtë vetorganizim famoz të materies, me këtë krijim vetvetiu të aparaturave jashtëzakonisht të ndërlikuara, me të cilat është e mbushur bota e gjallë?
Të provojmë ta tregojmë këtë gjë në shembullin e vetëkrijimit (krijimit të rastësishëm) të një molekule amidone, që është baza materiale e secilës formë të jetës që e njohim në tokë.

Fizikani zviceran Charles Eugene Guye u përpoq të bëjë llogarinë e gjasës për formimin e një molekule të proteinës-rastësisht. Dihet se molekula e proteinës përbëhet nga katër elemente të ndryshme më së paku. Për thjeshtim, Guye u nis duke llogaritur se molekula përbëhet nga dy elemente me supozim se molekula përbëhet nga 2000 atome me peshë atomike 10 dhe me disimetri prej 0,9. Me këto supozime të thjeshtuara, gjasa që proteina të jetë formuar rastësisht sipas llogaritjes së Ch. E. Guyeit ishte 2,02 x 10-321. Nëse këtë rezultat e kundrojmë në kufijtë e kohës dhe të madhësisë së planetit tonë, del se gjasa për tu formuar vetëm një molekulë e Guyeit kërkon kohën prej 10234 biliona vjetësh bashkë me supozimin prej 500 vibracionesh në sekondë. Përjashtohet, prandaj, mundësia se jeta është formuar nga loja e rastësisë natyrore për vetëm këto dy miliardë vjet, aq sa llogaritet të jetë e vjetër Toka jonë.

Llogaritjen e përsëriti Manfred Eigen i Institutit për kimi biofizike Max Plank në Götingen, RF Gjermane, fitues i Çmimit Nobël për kimi, më 1968. Ai dëshmoi se për tu gjeneruar një molekulë proteine me lojën e rastit, planeti ynë dhe të gjithë ujërat e tij nuk mjaftojnë fare. Madje sikur edhe i tërë universi të ishte i mbushur me substanca kimike, që do të kombinoheshin pandërprerë, dhjetë miliardë vjet, sa ka lindja e gjithësisë, do të ishin ende të pamjaftueshëm për tu formuar ndonjë tip i caktuar i proteinës. I ballafaquar me këtë fat, Eigeni formuloi hipotezën e evolucionit para jetës, përkatësisht jeta para jetës, siç e emëruan këtë teori, sepse acidit nukleik praktikisht ia pranoi ca aftësi jetësore. Sidoqoftë, përnjëherësh në materie gjendet një princip i rendit, i zgjedhjes, i përshtatjes, përkundër kaosit dhe entropisë, princip që ska sesi të hyjë në përkufizimin e materies.

Shkencëtarët britanikë Frederich Hoyle, ish-kryetar i Shoqatës Mbretërore Astronomike dhe prof. Çandra Vikrama i Universitetit të Kardifit, duke pasur parasysh të njëjtën çështje, ngritën hipotezën se jeta ska filluar në Tokë, por se është importuar përmes reve të pluhurit të gjithësisë nga thellësitë e kozmosit. Sipas tyre, aktiviteti biologjik në kozmos ka filluar shumë më herët se vetë krijimi i Tokës. Autori sovjetik R. Balandin shkruan: Sikur në Tokë për miliona vjet të punonin miliona laboratorë, që do të sintetizonin (falë rrethanave fatlume) bashkëdyzime kimike, gjasat a shanset për tu krijuar jeta nga epruveta do të ishin gjithnjë minimale. Sipas llogaritjeve të J. Holdenit, shansi i tillë bie në 1,31030 nga të gjitha mundësitë.

Kështu qëndron puna me vetorganizimin e një molekule të amidonës, që ndaj organizmit të gjallë ka atë raport sikur tulla ndaj shtëpisë së kryer. Si të shpjegohet përsosmëria e syrit njerëzor tash me vetorganizimin e materies, qoftë edhe i një niveli më të lartë?
3.

Shkenca e veçanërisht biologjia molekulare ia arriti që honin aq të madh ndërmjet materies së vdekur e të gjallë ta reduktojë në një distancë fare të vogël. Mirëpo ajo distancë e vogël në sytë e njerëzve të ditur e të çështjes mbetet gjithnjë tejet e madhe, fare e pamposhtur. Nënçmimi i kësaj distance të pamposhtur (mbase edhe të pamposht-shme) ose lënia pas dore e saj, shkencërisht sështë qëndrim serioz dhe i përket tendencave të materializmit zyrtar.
Si të shpjegohet ky paradoks: nëse duke gërmuar ndeshim dy gurë në njëfarë rendi, ose të latuar për ti shërbyer ndonjë qëllimi, ne përfundojmë se kjo është vepër e njeriut në të kaluarën e lashtë. Nëse pranë të njëjtit gur ndeshim kafkën e njeriut, deri në pafundësi më të përkryer se mjeti i gurtë, ne nuk e mbështesim tezën se është fjala për konstruksion të ndonjë qenie të vetëdijshme. Ajo kafkë a skelet aq të përsosur qenkan bërë vetvetiu a rastësisht, sido me qenë pa ndërmjetësinë e arsyes a të vetëdijës. Kur njeriu mohon Zotin, a sështë ndonjëherë tekanjoz?

Mendjeshkurtësia e njeriut bashkëkohor vërehet më së tepërmi kur mbron bindjen se të gjitha gjërat i ka të qarta. Urtia e tij është një shumë e diturisë së tij dhe e sasisë tepër të madhe të paditurisë, të cilën ai se vëren, ose më mirë me thënë, e merr si të njohur. Edhe para fshehtësisë më të madhe ai sillet me vetëbesim e mendjemadhësi. Ai nuk e sheh enigmën dhe pikërisht këtu vërehet dimensioni kolosal i paditurisë dhe i paragjykimit të tij. Dallëndyshet nga Evropa e Mesme në vjeshtë fluturojnë kah vendet e largëta të Afrikës. Në pranverë kthehen dhe ndalen mbi pullazin e njëjtë, ku lanë folenë. Si e dinë se duhet të nisen, së pari, dhe kohën kur duhet të nisën rrugës së largët? Dhe kur kthehen, si dinë ta gjejnë folenë e vet nën kulmin e njërës nga mijëra shtëpitë e qytetit milionësh? - Në këtë pyetje injoranti ynë mendjemadh përgjigjet me lehtësi: fare thjesht, udhëhiqen nga instinkti. Ose: kemi të bëjmë me seleksionimin natyror - lloji i dallëndyshes që kuptoi se në dimër duhet të shpërngulet në vende më të nxehta, mbeti gjallë. Llojet që se kuptuan këtë gjë, u zhdukën. Gjatë luftës së pandërprerë me kushtet natyrore, nën të cilat ky lloj zogjsh u zhvillua, dallëndyshet dalëngadalë kuptuan se për të mbetur gjallë duhet të shpërngulen. Instinkti i tyre i shpërnguljes është rezultat i kësaj urtie të akumuluar për mijëra gjenerata, etj. etj.

E keqja nuk qëndron te kjo përgjigje boshe. E keqja është se bashkëbiseduesi ynë konsideron të ketë dhënë ndonjë përgjigje në përgjithësi, me një fjalë, se e eliminon enigmën që është dhe kushti i parë i hulumtimit dhe i arritjes të së vërtetës. Përgjigjja e gënjeshtërt është si ilaçi i gënjeshtërt, po aq e rrezikshme: ajo nuk shëron, por paralizon përpjekjen tonë, krijon bindje të gënjeshtërt. Teorinë e përgjithshme të relativitetit e kemi në saje të faktit se Einsteini pa enigmën aty ku të tjerëve u dukej çdo gjë e qartë.

Më në fund, qëllimi i tërë artit, i filozofisë, i religjionit është që njeriut tia përkujtojnë enigmat, fshehtësitë, pyetjet; ky është zgjimi i vetëdijës sonë, mbase jo gjithmonë në drejtim të diturisë e të njohjes, porse kah shndërrimi i paditurisë sonë, për të cilën sjemi të vetëdijshëm, në padituri për të cilën jemi të vetëdijshëm. Dhe ky fakt përmban atë dallim të pakufishëm që ndan të marrin nga i urti. Ndonjëherë të dytë po aq pak dinë për ndonjë çështje të pazbuluar, por për ndryshim nga i urti, i padijshmi mosnjohjen e vet e konsideron për njohje dhe sillet sikur çdo gjë e ka të qartë. Me një fjalë, ai është i verbër për çështjen, në rastin tonë - i verbër para mrekullisë. (Në jetën e përditshme kjo situatë dendur ka pasoja tragjike: injorantët janë shumë të sigurt, ndërkaq të urtit hamenden si Hamleti, prandaj në disa raste injorantët fitojnë epërsi të dukshme). Kjo gjendje është në kundërshtim të plotë me gjendjen shpirtërore të meditimit. Sepse, meditohet aty ku bota shfaqet plot pyetje, enigma, fshehtësi. Ska meditim aty ku çdo gjë është e qartë. Platoni thoshte se habia është burimi i tërë filozofisë, kurse Jaspersi se të habitesh do të thotë të synosh nga njohja. Ndjenja e fshehtësisë dhe e meditimit shkojnë bashkë. Në këtë pikë lidhen religjioni e meditimi. Është gjendja kur pajtohet fryma. Injorimi i fshehtësisë është njëri nga aspektet e rëndësishme të ateizmit praktik. Jeta e njeriut-masë karakterizohet me mungesën e meditimit. Ky tip njeriu nuk sheh gjëkundi enigmë, fshehtësi. Ai nuk habitet, nuk mrekullohet, nuk ndien frikë para të panjohurës. Me një fjalë, ai sjeton me frymën. Nëse megjithatë shtrohet ndonjë çështje, ai e emërton, i vë etiketë dhe vazhdon të jetojë i vetëgënjyer se çështjen e ka zgjidhur përfundimisht. Emërtime të tilla janë p.sh. instinkti, vetorganizimi i materies në nivel më të lartë, trajtat e ndërlikuara të materies tejet të organizuar e të ngj.
Me vetë shkencëtarët nuk mund ta kuptojmë jetën, sepse jeta është po aq mrekulli sa dhe fenomen. Druri më befason gjer në admirim, thotë piktori Jean Dubuffet. Habia dhe admirimi është forma më e lartë, mbase dhe e vetme e njohjes dhe e konceptimit të jetës.

*SHenime*

*20)* Vdiq më 1977.

*21)* Citatet janë marrë nga vepra e Kurt Goldsteinit Struktura e organizmit.

*22)* Të përkujtojmë thënien e Hegelit: Materia është jashtë vetvetes. Fryma qendrën e ka në vetvete. Fryma është ekzistencë që përbëhet nga vetvetja.

*23)* Ivan Pavlov, Psychologie experimentale.

*24)* Alexis Carrel, vep. cit.

*25)* Les Outils chez les Etres vivants.

*26)* Shih: Lucien Cuenot, Inventionet Finalite en Biologie.

----------


## forum126

*Kuptimi i humanizmit*


1.

Të synosh kënaqësinë e ti ikish dhembjes - me këtë fjali lapidare dy përfaqësues të mendimit materialist - Epikuri i Antikës dhe Holbachu i Perëndimit - përkufizojnë themelet e jetës së tërësishme dhe së këndejmi edhe bazat e sprasme jo vetëm të sjelljes njerëzore, por edhe të asaj shtazore. Materializmi gjithnjë do të gjejë të përbashkëtën te njeriu dhe shtaza, religjioni do të theksojë ato që i dallojnë. Qëllimi i shumë kulteve dhe i ndalimeve religjioze është nënvizimi a theksimi i këtij dallimi. Në disa raste edhe te materializmi hasim të njëjtin interesim për të argumentuar natyrën shtazore të njeriut, interesim që tanimë ska të bëjë me interesin e zakonshëm për të vërtetën*.(27)*

Darwini se bëri njeriun shtazë, mirëpo ia ktheu vetëdijën për origjinën e tij shtazore. Nga kjo vetëdije pasuan pastaj konkludimet përkatëse, morale e politike: kolektivi njerëzor është turmë në formë të civilizuar, kurse civilizimi është zgjim njerëzor, pushtim i natyrës, mposhtje e ndjenjës për jetë biologjike, për jetë me shqisa në vend të jetës me shpirt.
Me ta përcaktuar unitetin (ose kontinuitetin) ndërmjet shtazës dhe njeriut, revolucioni hoqi kundërshtinë ndërmjet natyrës dhe kulturës. Duke u nisur nga premisa tërësisht e kundërt, religjioni vuri këtë kundërshti. Për këtë arsye që nga akti i Krijimit, njeriu, por dhe e tërë kultura me të, është në përleshje të papushuar me tërë rrjedhën e historisë njerëzore. Këtu filloi çarja ndërmjet kulturës dhe civilizimit.

Njeriu është shtazë që refuzon të jetë e tillë (Camus). Thelbi i qëndrimit religjioz është pikërisht në këtë fakt negativ, në këtë refuzim të madh (A. N. Whitehead). Sepse religjioni sikur thotë: shihni çbëjnë shtazët për të bërë ju të kundërtën: ato mbllaçitin-ju agjëroni; ato ndërzehen - ju përmbahuni; ato shkojnë në mori - ju vetmohuni; ato synojnë kënaqësinë dhe ikjen nga dhembja - ju sfidoni sprovat. Me një fjalë, ato jetojnë me trup - ju jetoni me shpirt.

Ky mospranim i pozitës zoologjike, ky synim negativ, për arsyen dhe Darwinin plotësisht i pashpjegueshëm, është fakt magjistral i jetës së njeriut në këtë planet. Ai mund të jetë mallkim a privilegj i njeriut, porse është e vetmja e vërtetë e njëmendtë për ekzistencën njerëzore. Mënjanone këtë rebelim të njeriut dhe jeta njerëzore në çast zhduket. Ska më religjion, art, poezi, flijim dhe dramë; mbeti vetëm të qenët, vetëm funksionimi, i pakuptim dhe i paqenë.
Në të vërtetë, ndërmjet njeriut dhe shtazës ekziston edhe paralelizmi i plotë edhe ballafaqimi absolut. Ngjashmëria i përket aspektit biologjik e konstitucional, pra mekanik. Ballafaqimi absolut, nga ana tjetër, i përket aspektit esencial, shpirtëror. Shtaza është e pafajshme, pa mëkate, neutrale moralisht sikur send. Njeriu asnjëherë sështë i këtillë dhe që nga çasti ishtazës së njerëzuar, që nga prologu dramatik në qiell ose flakja në tokë, njeriu smund të zgjedhë kah pafajësia shtazore. Njeriu është lënë i lirë pa mundësi kthimi,ndaj çdo zgjidhje frojdiane përjashtohet. Që nga ky çast, ai smund të jetë më njeri a shtazë. Mund të jetë vetëm njeri ose jonjeri.

Nëse njeriu do të ishte vetëm shtazë më e përkryer, jeta e tij do të ishte e thjeshtë dhe pa enigma. Pikërisht meqë sështë kështu dhe sepse njeriu është krimb i tokës e fëmijë i qiellit, sepse është krijuar, ai është qenie e disharmonisë, ndërkaq harmonia euklidiane është e pamundshme. Mbi faktin e Krijimit bazohen jo vetëm të gjitha të vërtetat e thella, por edhe të gjitha paragjykimet e tmerrshme të jetës së njeriut. Mbi atë fakt nuk bazohet vetëm madhështia, moraliteti, synimet e tragjika, por edhe të gjitha dyshimet, pakënaqësitë, mallkimi, egërsia dhe e liga*.(28)* Shtaza nuk njeh as njërën, as tjetrën dhe këtu qëndron rëndësia e këtij çasti epokal.

Çështja e Krijimit në të vërtetë është çështje e lirisë njerëzore. Sepse,nëse pranoni se njeriu ska liri, se të gjitha veprimet e tij janë të paracaktuara, pa marrë parasysh me çgjë - me atë brenda tij a me atë jashtë tij - Zotin ju mund ta konsideroni të tepërt për të shpjeguar dhe për të kuptuar botën, së paku ashtu si e shihni. Mirëpo nëse krijesës suaj ia njihni lirinë, nëse e bëni përgjegjës, ju e pranoni Zotin heshtazi ose sheshazi. Sepse vetëm Zoti ka mundë të krijojë qenie të lirë dhe vetëm me aktin e krijimit ajo liri është vendosur*.(29)*

Ajo ska mundë të jetë pasojë e zhvillimit. Liria dhe prodhimi janë nocione disparate, të kundërshtueshme. Asnjë prodhim, qoftë përnjëherësh i krijuar, qoftë me evolucion, smund të ketë lirinë. As Zoti kur e bëri individin, as artistët kur e bëjnë këtë gjë, nuk i konstruktojnë. Ata i krijojnë. Ai që konstrukton, nuk përfiton individin (personalitetin), por skemën, por njeriun-pllakat. Personaliteti smund të konstruktohet. Nuk e di çdomethënie do të kishte portreti pa Zot. Diç e tillë pa Zot nuk ekziston.

Mbase, herët a vonë, deri në fund të këtij shekulli ose gjatë miliona vitesh të progresit të civilizimit, njeriu do të prodhojë imitimin e vet, ndonjë robot a monstrum, shumë të ngjashëm me konstruktorin. Ajo makinë antropomorfe do të jetë tejet, tejet e ngjashme me njeriun, por që tani një gjë është e sigurt: ajo sdo të jetë e lirë, ajo do të bëjë vetëm ato që njeriu ia ka vënë nga fillimi. Këtu qëndron madhështia e krijimit Hyjnor dhe e papërsëritshmja e këtij akti, pakrahasueshmëria me çfarëdo që ngjau para e pas kësaj në kozmos. Në një neon të amshimit filloi të ekzistojë krijesa e lirë. Sikur të mos ishte kjo prekje hyjnore, si rezultat i evolucionit ne do të kishim jo njerinë, por shkallën më të lartë të shtazës, mbishtazën, monstrumin me trup dhe intelekt njeriu, mirëpo pa zemër, pa vete. Intelekti i tij madje, pa skrupuj moralë, do të ishte më efikas dhe në të njëjtën masë - më mizor. Disa krijesat e tilla i paramenduan si qenie nga ndonjë planet i largët i gjithësisë; të tjerët i panë si prodhim të civilizimit tonë në ndonjë shkallë të marrë me mend. Te Fausti i Goethes figuron një krijesë e tillë, por ajo sështë njeri, është kuazi-njeri - Homunkulus. Do vënë re se ndërmjet amoralitetit, pashpirtësisë të një homunkulusi dhe amoralitetit të njeriut më të shthurur ska asnjë analogji. Njeriu mund të veprojë në kundërshtim me normat morale, por ai - sikur monstrum - smund të jetë jashtë sferës morale, përtej mirësisë e ligësisë, ai smund të shkyçet, të shkulet.

Në përvojën praktike morale, madje edhe prirja e njeriut të mëkatojë bie në sy më tepër se synimi për të jetuar drejt. Aftësia e tij për tu kredhur në thellësitë e mëkatit sikur është më e madhe nga aftësia për tu ngjitur në majat e virtytit*.(30)* Fytyrat negative janë më bindëse se ato pozitive, kurse poeti që na e përshkruan karakterin negativ ka vazhdimisht përparësi ndaj atij që do të përshkruajë heroin. Sidoqoftë, njeriu është ose i mirë, ose i keq, por asnjëherë i pafajshëm, dhe mbase këtu qëndron kuptimi i mbramë i rrëfimit biblik për mëkatin lindor, për paramëkatin. Njerëzimi sështë mëkatar, por sështë as i pafajshëm. Nga Dëbimi prej parajse, Adami (njeriu) smund të lirohet nga liria, të dalë nga drama e mirësisë dhe e ligësisë, të jetë i pafajshëm, siç është, të themi, shtaza ose engjëlli. Ai duhet të zgjedhë, të përdorë lirinë e vet, të jetë i mirë ose i keq, me një fjalë - të jetë njeri. Kjo aftësi e zgjedhjes, madje pa marrë parasysh rezultatin, është forma më e lartë e ekzistencës që është përgjithësisht e mundshme në gjithësi.

Njeriu ka shpirtin, por psikologjia sështë shkenca mbi të. Shkenca mbi shpirtin smund të ekzistojë. Psikologjia trajton një sferë të caktuar të një doze të brendësisë, atë që brendia e njeriut merr nga bota e jashtme, kalimtare dhe e zhdukshme, ose atë që është amorfe dhe e njëtrajtshme. Prandaj mund të flitet për psikofiziologji, për psikometri, për psikohigjienë, për fizikë të psikës. Mundësia e psikologjisë sasiore vërteton tezën për natyrën e jashtme, mekanike, sasiore, pra joshpirtërore të mendimit e të ndjenjës. Psikologjia animale dhe njerëzore mund të përbëjnë tërësinë pikërisht sepse psikologjia ska të bëjë me shpirtin, por vetëm me manifestimet e psikikës. Psikologu i njohur John Watson shkruan: Psikologjia njerëzore, siç e kupton bihevioristi, duhet të ndërtohet sipas shembullit të psikologjisë objektive dhe eksperimentale të shtazëve, duke huazuar nga ajo lëndën e hulumtimit, metodën, qëllimin, kështu që nuk ekzistojnë dy psikologji, njerëzore e shtazore, të ndara me perden e hekurt, pa e njohur njëra-tjetrën, duke pasur lëndë rrënjësisht të ndryshme, metoda e qëllime, por një psikologji unike që zë vend në vargun e shkencave natyrore. Ky citat flet vetvetiu. Lindja do të thoshte se psikologjia është shkenca për nefsin, por jo edhe shkenca për ruh. Psikologjia është shkenca e nivelit biologjik, por jo e nivelit personal. Sepse janë tre rrathë: mekanik-biologjik-personalist, që u përgjigjen tri shkallëve të realitetit: materia - jeta - personaliteti. Në të vërtetë, mendimi edhe në lëmin shpirtëror do të imponojë gjithnjë metodën shkencore, metoda shkencore gjithnjë, tekefundit, do të zbatojë dhe do të vërtetojë kauzalitetin absolut, ndërkaq ky vetvetiu do të thotë mohim i lirisë e cila është esenca e shpirtit. Përpjekja jonë që të studiojmë shpirtin në fund vazhdimisht do të detyrohet të sjellë mohimin e objektit të studimit. Nga ky rreth magjik nuk dilet kurrsesi. Kjo gjë shpjegon se përse psikanaliza që nga metoda e vet është dashur të jetë e lidhur patjetër me konkludimet ateiste.

2.

Barazia dhe vëllazërimi i njerëzve është i mundshëm vetëm po qe se njeriun e ka krijuar Zoti. Barazia e njerëzve është fakt shpirtëror e jo natyror (fizik ose intelektual). Ajo ekziston si vlerë e barabartë morale e njeriut, si dinjitet njerëzor, si vlerë e patjetërsueshme e barabartë e personalitetit njerëzor. Anasjelltas, si qenie fizike, mendore dhe shoqërore, si anëtarë të kolektivit, të popullit, të klasës, të sistemit politik, njerëzit gjithnjë janë tejet të pabarabartë dhe ky është një fakt para të cilit është e kotë ti mbyllësh sytë. Nëse se pranoni shpirtëroren e njeriut - atë fakt të rendit religjioz - ju humbisni bazën e vetme reale të barazisë njerëzore; barazia atëbotë bëhet frazë pa mbështetje dhe pa vatër dhe, si e tillë, ajo do të zbrapset shpejt para fakteve evidente të pabarazisë njerëzore, ose, edhe më tej, para synimit natyror të njeriut të sundojë dhe të nënshtrohet, pra të jetë i pabarabartë. Posa të braktiset qasja religjioze, hapësirën boshe sakaq e plotësojnë pabarazitë e ndryshme racore,nacionale, klasore, politike*.(31)*
Dinjiteti i njeriut ska mundur të zbulohet as me biologji, as me psikologji, as me shkencë përgjithësisht. Ai është çështje e rendit shpirtëror. Para se barazinë, shkenca me vëzhgim objektiv do të vërtetonte pabarazinë e njerëzve, ndaj racizmi shkencor është fare i mundshëm dhe logjik*.(32)*

Etika e një Sokrati, e një Pitagore ose e një Seneke në pjesën e vet më të mirë nuk mbetet prapa etikës së religjioneve të shpallura (Judaizmi, Krishterimi, Islami), por dallimi është tejet i qartë: vetëm etika e religjioneve të shpallura pati për postulat barazinë e të gjithë njerëzve si krijesa të Zotit. Njeriu i Antikës ishte i lidhur fort për bashkësinë, për shtetin, kombin ose klasën të cilës i përkiste. Madje edhe një frymë e tillë siç ishte Platoni nuk mundi të lirohej nga parafytyrimi mbi pabarazinë e domosdoshme të njerëzve. Anasjelltas, religjionet e shpallura si gurë orientimi të botëkuptimit të vet mbi botën vendosën origjinën e përbashkët, ndaj së këndejmi edhe barazinë absolute të të gjithë njerëzve, këtë ide që ka rëndësi magjistrale për tërë zhvillimin e mëvonshëm shpirtëror e etik, madje edhe shoqëror të njerëzimit. Edhe pse ky fill sështë hulumtuar sa duhet, historia e etikës imponon konkludimin se ideja për barazinë e njerëzve ishte gjithnjë e mpleksur me idenë e pavdekshmërisë. Idenë e barazisë nuk e njohin religjionet, as sistemet morale që se pranojnë idenë e pavdekshmërisë ose që kanë koncepte të mjegulluara e të paqarta për të. Nëse Zot nuk ka, njerëzit sheshazi dhe në mënyrë të pashpresë janë të pabarabartë.

Nietzsche pohonte se religjionin e kanë shpikur të dobëtit për ti mashtruar të fortit. Marxi pohonte të kundërtën. Po të pranojmë versionin se religjioni është shpikur, interpretimi i Nietzsches na duket më bindës, sepse vetëm mbi parimet e religjionit të dobëtit, të shfrytëzuarit, ata që janë më pak të aftë, kanë mundë të bazojnë kërkesën e vet për barazi, liri dhe për vlerë të njëjtë. Çdo gjë tjetër, përveç religjionit, madje edhe shkenca, verifikonte pabarazinë e tyre.
Shikuar edhe praktikisht, vetëm religjioni niset nga një njeri i njëjtë dhe shikon një cilësi të njëjtë po aq të vlefshme te të gjitha krijesat njerëzore. Sepse prej nga aq shumë të gjymtuar, të sëmurë dhe të paaftë pranë të gjithë tempujve ku hyjmë? - Atyre që dëbohen nga të gjitha gostitë e botës, nga të gjitha vendet ku pyetet për emër, fis, pasuri, origjinë, shëndet, aftësi, dituri, atyre që nuk kanë çka tu ofrojnë të shpirtpaqenëve, vetëm tempulli ua hapi dyert, duke i shpallë dhe duke pranuar se janë të barabartë dhe njësoj të vlefshëm me të gjithë të tjerët. Sepse edhe dyert e fabrikës hapen për të shën-doshët e për të diturit, ndërkaq të sëmurët dhe të pashkolluarit ngelin jashtë. Në tempull edhe i verbri varfnjak mund të qëndrojë krahas mbretit ose ndonjë të forti dhe madje mund të jetë edhe më i mirë se ata (Kuran, sura Abese, rrëfimi për të verbrin). Në këtë dëshmim të përhershëm të barazisë është rëndësia më e madhe kulturore e humane e tempujve në përgjithësi.

Ndërsa kuptimi më i lartë dhe më tronditës i artit është të zbulojë dhe të gjejë Njeriun tek ata që i ka përmbysur jeta, ose të kërkojë dhe të gjejë madhështinë njerëzore tek të vegjlit, të harruarit, me një fjalë, të zbulojë shpirtin njerëzor, njësoj të vlefshëm dhe të madh te secila krijesë njerëzore. Dhe ky zbulim është gjithnjë aq më i madh dhe më bindës për sa më i ulët të jetë rangu fizik e social i heroit (të kujtojmë Kuazimodonë, Fantinën, Jean Valjeanin). Madhështia dhe vlera e shkrimtarëve rus qëndron pikërisht këtu*.(33)*
Për këtë arsye humanizmi para së gjithash nuk është mëshirim, përdëllim, tolerancë, edhe pse rezultojnë të gjitha këto rregullisht. Humanizmi është afirmim i njeriut dhe i lirisë së tij, pohim i vlerës së tij si njeri. As më shumë e as më pak.
Është johumane çdo gjë që e përul personalitetin njerëzor, që e barazon me sendin. Kështu, është humane të pohohet se njeriu është përgjegjës për veprimet e tij dhe ta dënosh. Johumane është të kërkosh prej tij të pendohet, të revidojë qëndrimin, të përmirësohet e pastaj tia falësh dënimin. Është më humane ti ndjekish njerëzit për bindjet që kanë, sesa ti detyrosh ti mohojnë, duke ua vënë përpara atë marrjen parasysh të qëndrimit të çiltër. Ka, prandaj, dënime që janë humane dhe falje që janë fund e krye johumane. Inkuizitorët pohonin se trupat e njerëzve i kallin për ti shpëtuar shpirtat. Inkuizitorët modernë bëjnë të kundërtën: kallin shpirtin si çmim për trupin.
Ta reduktosh njeriun në funksionin e prodhuesit e të shpenzuesit, madje edhe sikur secilit tia sigurosh vendin në prodhim e në shpenzim, sështë humanizëm por dehumanizim.

Ti dresosh njerëzit, madje edhe kur nga ata bën qytetarë të drejtë e të disiplinuar, është jonjerëzore.

Edhe arsimimi mund të jetë johuman: po qe se është i njëanshëm, i dirigjuar, i indoktrinuar: po qe se nuk mëson të mendosh, por servon zgjidhjet e gatshme; po qe se njerëzit vetëm i përgatit për funksion e nuk zgjeron horizontet dhe së këndejmi edhe lirinë njerëzore.

Çdo manipulim me njerëzit, qoftë edhe në interes të tyre - është johuman. Të mendosh për njeriun dhe ta lirosh nga obligimet është johumane gjithashtu. Njerëzorja obligon, nuk liron. Prandaj kur e vuri të zgjedhë para dy rrugëve, duke iu kërcënuar me dënime të ashpra, Zoti ia dha njeriut dëshminë më të madhe të së vërtetës*.(34)* Ne mund të dëshmojmë njeriun vetëm duke pasur këtë shembull të Zotit, duke imituar Krijuesin: tia lëmë lirinë për të luftuar dhe për të zgjedhur, në vend që të luftojmë e të zgjedhim për të.
Pa religjion dhe pa prologun e tij në qiell ska besim autentik se njeriu është pasuria më e madhe. Pa të ska as besim se njeriu është i mundshëm dhe se njëmend ekziston. Humanizmi ateist është kundërthënie, sepse nëse ska Zot, ska as njeri (Bergjajev). Dhe në qoftë se ska njeri, humanizmi është frazë pa përmbajtje. Kush nuk pranon Krijimin e njeriut, vënien e enigmës fillestare, nuk mund të zbërthejë kuptimin e vërtetë të humanizmit. I tilli, meqë ka humbur këtë orientim themelor, humanizmin do ta reduktojë gjithnjë në prodhimin e të mirave materiale dhe të ndarjes së tyre sipas nevojave. Ti sigurosh të gjithë njerëzit të jenë të ngopur është punë e madhe, por sipas asaj që sot dimë për shoqëritë e kamjes, sështë fare e sigurt se vetvetiu me këtë arritje do të kemi edhe botë më të mirë e më humane. Do të ishte edhe më pak e këtillë sikur të zbatoheshin me konsekuencë idetë e individëve për nivelizimin e përgjithshëm, për uniformizimin dhe zhvetësimin në të gjitha sferat.

Në një botë të tillë (e përshkruan Aldous Huxeley në Bota aq e re) sdo të ketë uri dhe gjithandej do të mbretërojë Barazia, Njëjtësia, Stabiliteti. Megjithatë, të gjithë ne, me vetëdije a instinktivisht, e refuzojmë këtë vizion si shembull të dehumanizimit të përgjithshëm.
Njeriu është produkt i ambientit të jashtëm - mbi këtë qëndrim themelor të materializmit mbështeten të gjitha teoritë e mëvonshme johumane të së drejtës dhe të sociologjisë si dhe e tërë praktika e manipulimit me njerëz, e cila në shekullin tonë mori formën monstruoze në praktikën e nazizmit e të stalinizmit. Këtu hyjnë edhe të gjitha teoritë e tjera, në shikim të parë të qëlluara e të pranueshme mbi epërsinë e shoqërisë ndaj njeriut, mbi shërbimin e njeriut shoqërisë. Njeriu smund ti shërbejë askujt (smund të jetë as mjet). Çdo gjë duhet njeriut ti shërbejë, ndërkaq njeriu mund ti shërbejë vetëm Zotit. Këtu qëndron kuptimi i parë dhe i fundit i humanizmit.

*Shenime*
*28)* Krahaso: Kurani (91/7-8): Pasha... shpirtrat dhe atë që i krijoi rrugën e mirësisë e të ligësisë ua shpjegoi...

*29)* Njeriu që është vërtetësisht i vetëdijshëm për lirinë e vet në të njëjtën kohë bëhet i sigurt për ekzistimin e Zotit. Liria e Zoti janë të pandarë. Dhe më tej: Nëse siguria e lirisë përmban në vete sigurinë e qenies së Zotit, atëherë ka një lidhje ndërmjet mohimit të lirisë e mohimit të Zotit (Karl Jaspers, Hyrje në filozofi.)

*27)* Shembull i mirë për këtë-ngulmimi këmbëngulës i materialistëve për gjendjen e marrëdhënieve të pakufizuara seksuale në parahistorinë e shoqërisë njerëzore, kur secila grua i takonte secilit dhe secili secilës. Engelsi pranon se ska prova të drejtpërdrejta për të vërtetuar se ekzistonte kjo gjendje, por vazhdon të insistojë për këtë tezë. (F. Engels, Origjina e familjes, e pronës private dhe e shtetit).

*30)* Kurani, 12/53: ...ai shpirt priret nga ligësia.

*31)* Nga ky aspekt është karakteristike polemika që u bë në Kinë, më 1974, rreth romanit Kufiri i ujit nga shekulli XIV, të njohur më shumë sipas përkthimit të Pearl Buckut Të gjithë njerëzit janë vëllezër në anglisht. Romani, që i përket klasikës më me vlerë kineze, rrëfen për kryengritjen fshatare kundër administratës mbretërore në fillim të shekullit XII. Për shkak të porosisë për vëllazërinë e përgjithshme të njerëzve, romani qe apostrofuar si shembull negativ prej të cilit do nxjerrë mësime rreth qasjes joklasore, sepse të gjithë njerëzit nuk janë vëllezër - siç theksohej në këtë polemikë.

*32)* Evolucionizmi, psh. në asnjë mënyrë smund të pajtohet me idenë e barazisë, as me nocionin e të drejtave të patjetërsuara natyrore njerëzore. Edhe Egalite e revolucionit frëng ka origjinë religjioze (shih më gjerësisht për këtë kreun IX të këtij libri).

*33)* Një tekst i Virginia Woolfit i kushtohet kësaj çështjeje: Shpirti është personazhi kryesor në prozën artistike ruse. Delikat e subtil te Çehovi, ai është më i thellë e më i madh te Dostojevski, i prirë kah ethet e ashpra e të tërbuara, por gjithmonë dominant... Romanet e Dostojevskit mbjellin stuhi, fortuna pështjelluese rëre, shpërthime uji që shushurojnë e vlojnë dhe na marrin me vete. Ata tërësisht përbëhen nga shpirti (Eseu Rusët dhe pikëpamjet e tyre).


*34)* Njëmend njeriun e bëmë të jetojë në luftë... A si dhamë dy sy dhe gjuhën dhe dy buzë, dhe i treguam dy rrugë, dhe ai nuk zgjodhi përpjetën. - E di çështë përpjeta? - Është kur e liron robin, ose kur ushqen të uriturin në kohën e skamjes ose bonjakun e fisit tënd ose të mjerin kur është në hall, dhe pastaj të jesh njëri nga ata që besojnë dhe njëri-tjetrin e këshillojnë për durim e mëshirim. (Kurani, 90/8-17).


*Vijon


2. Kultura dhe civilizimi
 Vegla dhe kulti - dy histori
 Refleksi i dualitetit
 Arsimimi dhe meditimi
 Arsimimi ekzakt dhe klasik
 E ashtuquajtura kulturë masive
 Fshati dhe qyteti
 Klasa punëtore
 Religjioni dhe revolucioni
 Progresi kundër njeriut
 Pesimizmi i teatrit
 Nihilizmi*

----------


## forum126

*Vegla dhe kulti - dy histori*


Me shfaqjen e njeriut ndërlidhen dy fakte kundërshtuese: vegla e parë dhe kulti i parë. Vegla e parë është druri ose guri i përpunuar në mënyrë të ashpër, pra pjesë e natyrës. Përpunimi dhe përdorimi i veglës paraqet vazhdimin e evolucionit biologjik, të jashtëm dhe sasior, të cilin mund ta përcjellim nga format më të thjeshta të jetës deri te njeriu si shtazë e përkryer. Ecja e drejtuar, përsosmëria e duarve, të menduarit, ligjërimi, intelekti, janë shkallë dhe momente të ndryshme të këtij evolucioni, që sipas karakterit të vet mbetet zoologjik. Kur njeriu për herë të parë përdori gurin për të thyer ndonjë fryt të fortë ose e gjuajti mbi ndonjë shtazë, ai bëri diçka shumë të rëndësishme, por jo edhe diçka tërësisht të re, sepse një gjë të tillë tashmë patën provuar me sukses paraardhësit e tij shtazorë. Mirëpo kur ai atë gur e vuri para vetes, duke e parë si simbol të ndonjë shpirti, ai nuk bëri vetëm diçka që prej atij çasti do të bëhet shoqërues universal, i pashmangshëm i paraqitjes së njeriut gjithkah në Tokë, por njëkohësisht edhe diçka pa precedentë në zhvillimin e deriatëhershëm. Gjithashtu, kur njeriu për herë të parë në rërë tërhoqi vijën rreth hijes së vet, duke bërë kështu pikturën e parë (Leonardo Da Vinci), ai filloi një aktivitet të pamundshëm që i përket vetëm atij dhe për të cilin çdo shtazë është a priori e paaftë, pa marrë parasysh shkallën e zhvillimit.
Aspekti biologjik i paraqitjes së njeriut mund të shpjegohet me historinë zoologjike që i parapriu. Aspekti shpirtëror nuk rrjedh, as nuk shpjegohet me asgjë që ishte para tij. Ai njeri ka ardhur nga bota tjetër, nga qielli, siç thotë në mënyrë figurative religjioni.
Kulti dhe vegla reprezentojnë dy natyra dhe dy histori të njeriut. Njëra histori është drama njerëzore, që fillon me prologun në qiell, (Ungjilli, Fausti) dhe zhvillohet përmes triumfit të idesë së lirisë (Hegeli) për të përfunduar me Ditën e Gjyqit, si sanksion moral i historisë. E dyta paraqet historinë e mjeteve të punës, pra historinë e sendeve dhe do të përfundojë me hyrjen në shoqërinë pa klasa, në entropi, ashtu sikur e tërë bota materiale*.(35)* Këto dy histori korrespondojnë sikur kulti dhe vegla, ose, që është e njëjta gjë, sikur kultura dhe civilizimi*.(36)*


*Shenime*

*(35)*Krahaso: Ndryshimet e njerëzimit pasojnë ndryshimin e mjeteve (Pierre Lecombe, Historia e trajtuar si njohuri). Ose anasjelltas: Tërë historia shkon drejt Krishtit dhe shkon prej tij (Hegeli, Filozofia e historisë). Shihet qartë se Lecombe dhe Hegeli se kanë këtu parasysh një histori.

*(36)* Edhe me etimologji kultura ka të bëjë me kultin (latinisht: cultus dhe culture). Të dy fjalët rrjedhin nga fjala e përbashkët indoevropiane kwel=lëviz, rrotulloj. Civilizimi lidhet me cives=qytetar.
51

----------


## forum126

*Refleksi i dualitetit*


Një rrëmujë aq të madhe nocionesh si në çështjen e kulturës e të civilizimit, njerëzit në pak raste të tjera e kanë bërë.
Kultura filloi me prologun në qiell. Me religjionin e vet, artin, etikën e filozofinë ajo, për këtë arsye, do të merret vazhdimisht me raportin e njeriut ndaj atij qielli, nga erdhi ai. Gjithçka në kulturë do të thotë pohim ose mohim, dyshim ose kujtim në këtë zanafillë qiellore të njeriut. E tërë kultura është e përshkuar nga kjo enigmë dhe rrjedh me synimin e vazhdueshëm që kjo enigmë të zgjidhet a të kapet.


Anasjelltas, civilizimi është vazhdim i jetesës zoologjike, njëdimensionale, këmbim i materies ndërmjet njeriut dhe natyrës. Nëse ajo jetesë është tjetërfare në krahasim me jetën e çdo shtaze tjetër, ndryshimi i përket vetëm shkallës, nivelit, organizimit. Këtu nuk gjendet njeriu me problemet e veta ungjillore, hamletiane e karamazoviane. Këtu akoma vetëm funksionon anëtari anonim i shoqërisë (vazhdim i zogorisë), që përvetëson të mirat materiale të natyrës dhe e ndërron me punë botën rreth vetes, duke ia përshtatur nevojave të veta.
E tërë kultura është veprim i religjionit në njerinë ose veprim i njeriut mbi vetveten, siç është civilizimi veprim i intelektit në natyrë, në botën e jashtme. Kultura është art të jesh njeri, ndërkaq civilizimi mjeshtri për të funksionuar, për të prodhuar, për të drejtuar, për ti përsosur sendet. Kultura është krijim i vazhdueshëm i vetes siç është civilizimi ndryshim i pandërprerë i botës. Është antiteza njeriu-sendi, humanizmi kundrejt chosizmit*.(37)*

Besimet religjioze, drama, poezia, vallet, folklori, urtia popullore, mitologjia, kodekset morale e estetike të shoqërisë, elementet e jetës politike e juridike që afirmojnë vlerën dhe lirinë e personalitetit, toleranca, filozofia, teatri, galeritë, muzetë, bibliotekat - ky është filli i pakëputur i kulturës njerëzore, akti i parë i të cilës u zhvillua në qiell ndërmjet Zotit dhe njeriut. Kjo është ngjitja bjeshkës së shenjtë maja e të cilës ikën vazhdimisht, ecja nëpër errësirë nën dritën e flakadanit që njeriu bart (A.Malraux, Antimemoaret).

Civilizimi është vazhdim i zhvillimit teknik e jo shpirtëror, siç është teoria e Darwinit vazhdim i zhvillimit biologjik e jo human. Civilizimi paraqet zhvillimin e forcave potencialisht të dhëna që në paraardhësit tanë shtazorë. Ai, në të vërtetë, është vazhdim i elementeve natyrore, mekanike, pra të pavetëdijshme e të pakuptim të ekzistencës sonë. Aq sa ai vetvetiu sështë as i mirë, as i keq. Njeriu detyrohet të krijojë civilizimin sikur detyrohet të marrë frymë a ushqim. Ai është shprehje e domosdoshmërisë sonë, e palirisë, sikur që, anasjelltas, kultura është ndjenjë e vazhdueshme e zgjedhjes, manifestim i lirisë njerëzore.
Varësia e njeriut nga materia në civilizim rritet pandërprerë. Dikush llogariti se çdo amerikan - burri, gruaja dhe fëmija - shpenzon 18 t. të materialit të ndryshëm. Duke krijuar nevoja gjithnjë e më të reja, madje duke shpikur të tjera, jo të plota e të tepërta, civilizimi ka tendencën të intensifikojë këmbimin e materieve ndërmjet njeriut dhe natyrës, të stimulojë gjithandej jetesën e jashtme në dëm të së brendshmes. Prodho të fitosh, fito të shpenzosh - ky parim është në natyrën e civilizimit. Anasjelltas, çdo kulturë - këtu qëndron karakteri i saj religjioz - synon të zvogëlojë numrin e nevojave njerëzore ose së paku të zvogëlojë shkallën e përmbushjes së tyre dhe në këtë mënyrë të zmadhojë lirinë e brendshme të njeriut. Këtu qëndron qëllimi final i askezës dhe i vetëmohimeve të ndryshme që njihen nga të gjitha kulturat dhe që formën absurde e morën në betimin për papastërti të murgjëve a të hipikëve, njësoj. Përkundër maksimës budiste shfarosni dëshirat, civilizimi u detyrua, mbase sipas ligjeve të një logjike të përmbysur, të theksojë devizën e kundërt: Krijoni dëshira gjithnjë e më të reja*.(38)* Kuptimin e vërtetë të këtyre kërkesave kontradiktore e ka të qartë vetëm kush kupton se ato, as në shembullin e parë dhe as në të dytin, nuk janë të rastit. Në to afirmohet njeriu si qenie e disharmonisë, në të vërtetë, reflektohet dualiteti i natyrës njerëzore ose kundërshtia ndërmjet kulturës dhe civilizimit.


Bartës i kulturës është njeriu, bartës i civilizimit është shoqëria. Caku i kulturës është pushteti mbi veten përmes edukimit; caku i civilizimit është pushteti mbi natyrën përmes shkencës. Kulturës i përket njeriu, filozofia, arti, poezia, morali, besimet. Civilizimit i përket shteti, shkenca, qytetet, teknika. Instrumentet e tij janë mendimi, ligjërimi, alfabeti*.(39)* Kultura dhe civilizimi kanë atë raport sikur qiellorja dhe tokësorja, sikur Civitas Dei e Civitas solis. Njëra është dramë, tjetra utopi.

Taciti rrëfen se barbarët silleshin shumë më butë ndaj robërve se romakët. Në përgjithësi, Roma antike është tejet e përshtatshme për tu vërejtur dallimi ndërmjet kulturës dhe civilizimit. Luftat grabitqare, Panem et circenses, zemërgurësia e shtresave sunduese dhe impersonaliteti i turmave popullore, lumpenproletariati, demokracia false, makinacionet politike, persekutimi i krishterëve, Neroni dhe Kaligula, carizmi dhe diktatura, lojërat e gladiatorëve - e tërë kjo ende smjafton ta mohojmë civilizimin romak, por detyrohemi të pyesim se çmbeti fare këtu nga kultura. Shpirti helen dhe intelekti romak - ky është ndryshimi ndërmjet kulturës dhe civilizimit (Oswald Spengler, Rënia e Perëndimit). Romakët lëjnë përshtypjen e barbarëve të civi-lizuar. Roma është shembull i një civilizimi të lartë pa kulturë. Kultura e Majave mbase do të përfaqësonte shembullin e kundërt. Sipas asaj që dihet për jetën e Gjermanëve të Vjetër dhe të Sllavëve, duket se nga aspekti i kulturës ata ishin në një shkallë më të lartë se Romakët, ashtu sikur indianët indigjenë ishin më të kulturuar se pushtuesit ardha-cakë të bardhë.

Renesansa evropiane paraqet shembull bindës lidhur me këtë dallim. Doli sheshit se kjo epokë kulturore, mbase më e gjalla në historinë e njerëzimit, ishte një kthim prapa në aspektin e civilizimit. Në shekullin pararendës të Renesansës, në Evropë u bë revolucioni i vërtetë ekonomik që shtoi prodhimin dhe konsumin, solli pushtimin e tregjeve të reja dhe rritjen e numrit të banorëve. Gjatë dy shekujve pasues, të njohur në histori si epokë e Renesansës (1350-1550), arritjet e këtij revolucioni kryesisht u asgjësuan. E drejtuar e tëra kah njeriu, jo kah bota, e preokupuar e tëra me personalitetin e njeriut, Renesansa sikur sçante kokën se çbëhej në realitet. Përderisa krijoheshin veprat më të mëdha artistike të kulturës perëndimore, ngjante një vendnumërim i përgjithshëm, madje edhe një regres i hapur, i përcjellë me rënien e popullatës në shumicën e vendeve evropiane. Kah gjysma e shekullit XIV Anglia kishte rreth 4 milionë banorë, kurse njëqind vjet më vonë 2 milionë e njëqind mijë. Firenca gjatë shekullit XIV ra nga 100.000 banorë në më pak se 70.000, etj. Janë evidente dy progrese që parimisht skanë lidhje të ndërsjella*.(40)*


*Shenime*


*37)* Nga fjala chose=send. Shprehja është e Dürkheimit. Fjala është për metodën e cila kërkon që dukuria e caktuar të hulumtohet objektivisht, nga jashtë, si send.

*38)* Në një artikull para pak kohësh New York Times këtë devizë e quan urdhëri i parë i epokës së re.

*39)* Marchal Mc Luhan tregoi se si ndikon alfabeti në mënyrën e mendimit dhe në përfytyrimin e jetës: Aplikimi i alfabetit krijon dhe nxit shprehinë që të përfshihet me terma vizuelë e hapësinorë çdo gjë që e rrethon njeriun dhe veçanërisht me termat e hapësirës uniformë, të kohës uniformë, vazhdimisht dhe në kontinuitet

*40)* Kjo gjendje joshkencore e shpirtit gjatë Renesancës mund të ilustrohet me faktin interesant për përhapjen e besimeve të kota jo vetëm ndërmjet njerëzve të zakonshëm, por edhe ndërmjet artistëve e humanistëve. Astrologjia çmohej më së shumti nga mendimtarët e lirë dhe ajo ishte modë çfarë nuk qe që prej Antikës. (B. Russel, Istorija zapadne filozofije, f. 485).

----------


## forum126

*Arsimimi dhe meditimi*


Civilizimi arsimon, kultura edukon. I pari kërkon mësim, e dyta meditim.
Përsiatja, meditimi, si përpjekje e brendshme për të njohur veten dhe vendin e vet në botë, është aktivitet plotësisht i kundërt nga mësimi, arsimimi, grumbullimi i njohurive mbi faktet dhe raportet e tyre. Meditimi shpie kah urtësia, mirësia, paqja e brendshme, kah një lloj i katarzës greke. Ky është një kthim kah fshehtësitë, kredhje në vetvete për të shpaluar ndonjë të vërtetë religjioze, morale e artistike. Anasjelltas, mësimi është i kthyer kah natyra për tu njohur dhe për tu ndryshuar kushtet e ekzistencës. Shkenca aplikon vëzhgimin, analizën, zbërthimin,eksperimentin, verifikimin, ndërkaq kontemplacioni paraqet njohjen e pastër (ke neoplatonizmi madje mënyrën mbiracionale të njohjes). Vëzhgimi kontemplativ është i liruar nga synimet dhe dëshirat (Schopenhauer), pra vëzhgim pa funksion, i liruar nga interesi, çfarë sështë asnjëherë shkenca. Kontemplacioni sështë qëndrim i shkencëtarit, por i mendimtarit, i poetit, i artistit, i murgut. Edhe shkencëtari njeh çastet e kontemplacionit, por jo në funksion të shkencëtarit, veç si njeri, si artist (sepse të gjithë njerëzit janë artistë në një farë mase). Meditimi ofron pushtetin mbi vetveten, shkenca mbi natyrën. Shkollimi ynë ndërton vetëm civilizimin tonë dhe vetë ai nuk kontribuon kulturën tonë.
Sikur që sot mësohet shumë, përsëritet, pasohen disiplinat shkencore, ashtu dikur meditohej shumë. Të urtit nga Laputa, të kredhur në meditim, nuk vërenin, as dëgjonin ata që i shqetësonin me pyetje (J. Payot: Arti për të qenë njeri). Legjenda thotë se para njohjes së madhe Buda mbeti në breg të lumit tri ditë e tri netë i kredhur në meditim, pa qenë i vetëdijshëm për kalimin e kohës. Kurse Ksenofonti na ka lënë një rrëfim të ngjashëm për Sokratin: Një mëngjes meditonte për diçka, pa i gjetur zgjidhje; nuk donte të dorëzohej, prandaj vazhdoi të meditonte që nga agu deri në mesnatë dhe qëndronte si i mbërthyer, i thelluar në përsiatje; ndërkaq rreth mesnatës e vunë re dhe përshpëritja pushtoi turmën se Sokrati rri dhe mediton për diçka që nga agimi. Më në fund, në mbrëmje pas darkës, disa jonianë nga kërshëria nxorën rrogozat e vet dhe bujtën nën qiellin e hapur për të pasur mundësi ta kundrojnë dhe të shohin se a do të qëndrojë tërë natën. Ai qëndroi aty deri në mëngjesin pasues, kurse me tu kthyer dita, bëri uratën dhe mori rrugën e vet (Ksenofont, Gostia, 220). Galileu, profeti i civilizimit evropian, tërë jetën qe pushtuar nga çështja e rënies së trupave, kurse Tolstoi tërë jetën meditoi për njeriun dhe fatin e tij. Nëse konstruktori i aeroplanit ose i anijes me avull është dashur së pari të mësojë e të eksperimentojë shumë, Buda, Sokrati, Seneka, Gazaliu, Rumiu, Firdusi, Shakespearei, Dostojevski, Hugoi është dashur të meditojnë thellë dhe ti përjetojnë botët e tyre. Mësimi dhe meditimi janë dy aktivitete të ndryshme. I pari e solli Newtonin deri te zbulimi i ligjit të gravitacionit, i dyti Beethovenin deri te krijimi i Simfonisë IX. Në kundërshtinë ndërmjet meditimit dhe mësimit përsëritet edhe një herë kundërshtia ndërmjet natyrës dhe botës, shpirtit dhe intelektit ose - kulturës dhe civilizimit.

Tekefundit, në natyrë e gjejmë edhe botën edhe njerëzit, në të vërtetë, gjithçka tjetër përveç vetvetes, Unit, personalitetit tonë. Ndërkaq pikërisht përmes Unit tonë ne jemi të ndërlidhur me pafundësinë. Përmes Unit tonë, dhe vetëm përmes këtij, ne ndiejmë lirinë dhe mund të shikojmë botën tjetër të madhe, banorë të së cilës jemi njëkohësisht. Vetëm Uni mund ti dëshmojë vetvetes se bota e frymës dhe e lirisë ekzistojnë. Pa Unin, pa vetveten, mbetem pa dëshmitarin e vetëm dhe të fundit për një botë jashtë botës së natyrës. Sepse pa mua, gjithçka tjetër është e jashtme dhe fanitëse. Meditimi është ajo kredhje në vete, përpjekje që përmes qenies së vet të kapet dhe të gjendet rruga deri te e vërteta për jetën e vet dhe për ekzistencën në përgjithësi. Ai nuk përpiqet të përgjigjet në problemet e shoqërisë a të njerëzimit. Është fjala për çështjet që njeriu ia parashtron vetvetes.

Hollë e hollë, meditimi as nuk është funksion i intelektit. Shkencëtari që konstrukton tipin e ri të aeroplanit ose që në kokën e vet përpunon detajet e projektit të ndonjë ure a të ndonjë konstruksioni, nuk mediton. Ai mendon, hulumton, verifikon, krahason dhe këto, as veç e veç, as të tërat bashkë, nuk janë meditim. Mediton murgu, poeti, mendimtari, artisti. Këta të fundit përpiqen ta arrijnë të vetmen të vërtetë të madhe, të vetmen fshehtësi të madhe. Kjo e vërtetë do të thotë gjithçka dhe asgjë: gjithçka për një shpirt, asgjë për tërë botën tjetër.

Për këtë arsye meditimi është aktivitet religjioz. Për Aristotelin dallimi ndërmjet mendjes dhe kontemplacionit është dallimi ndërmjet njerëzores dhe hyjnores. Në budizëm urata tërësisht përbëhet nga meditimi dhe kështu manifestohet. Në krishterim hasim rendet kontemplative të murgjve, një dukuri krejtësisht të zakonshme. Ndërkaq Spinoza flet për kontemplacionin si formë më e lartë dhe njëkohësisht si qëllim më i lartë i moralitetit.
Vetvetiu arsimimi nuk i edukon njerëzit. Ai nuk i bën më të lirë, më të mirë, më humanë; ai i aftëson, i bën më efikas, më të dobishëm për shoqëri. Sikur dëshmon edhe përvoja historike, njerëzit e arsimuar, popujt e arsimuar, mund të jenë objekt i manipulimit dhe mund ti vëhen në shërbim ligësisë, por atëbotë shumë më me efikasitet sesa të prapambeturit. Historia e imperializmit është varg i rrëfimeve të vërteta ku shihet se si popujt e civilizuar kanë zhvilluar luftë të padrejtë, shfarosëse dhe robëruese kundër popujve më pak të arsimuar e të prapambetur, që mbronin lirinë e vet. Civilizuesja e agresorit spati asnjë ndikim në qëllimet dhe metodat e tij. Ajo pati ndikim në efikasitet dhe vetëm përshpejtoi disfatën e viktimave.

----------


## forum126

*Arsimimi ekzakt dhe klasik*

Mirëpo arsimimi nuk është fenomen njëdimensional. Po e vështruam më me kujdes, do të vërejmë tek ai dy tendenca të ndryshme, të barabarta, por të pavarura.
Arsimimi shkollor në botën e civilizuar është tepër intelektual, shkencor, kurse tepër pak shpirtëror, humanist. Nëse përdorim termat e zakonshëm, mund të thoshim se është tepër ekzakt dhe fare pak klasik. Sot është fare e mundshme të marrim me mend të riun që ka kaluar të gjitha shkallët e arsimimit, duke filluar nga foshnjorja deri te kolegji, por të mos ketë dëgjuar në asnjë rast të vetëm se duhet të jetë njeri i mirë dhe i drejtë. Së pari ai ka mësuar shkrimin dhe veprimet e llogaritjes, pastaj fizikën, kiminë, etnologjinë, gjeografinë, teoritë politike, sociologjinë dhe një sërë të tërë shkencash të tjera. Ai ka përvetësuar një masë faktesh dhe, në rastin më të mirë, ka mësuar të mendojë, mirëpo ai sështë fisnikëruar. Gjithnjë e më pak dëgjojmë historinë, artin, letërsinë, etikën, të drejtën.

Në raport me civilizimin, arsimimi ekzakt shfaqet edhe si shkak edhe si pasojë e tij. Kjo formë e edukimit përgatit anëtarin e shoqërisë (individin shoqëror) dhe në të gjitha aspektet e veta përcaktohet me këtë masë. Ky edukim është i drejtuar kah caku i qartë, i interesuar, i angazhuar për të pushtuar natyrën, botën e jashtme. Edukimi klasik, përkundrazi, fillon dhe mbaron me njeriun, ai ka qëllim të paqëllim.
Dilema: arsimimi ekzakt - arsimimi klasik sështë çështje teknike, por ideore. Pas saj është qëndrimi, është një filozofi. Në këto dy sisteme edukimi projektohet kundërshtia ndërmejt kulturës dhe civilizimit me të gjitha pasojat e veta. Shoqëria e krishterë do të anojë gjithnjë nga forma klasike e arsimimit, kurse shoqëria socialiste nga ajo ekzakte.


Kuptohet, ky është parim që në përvojën jetësore pëson shmangie të shumta. Mirëpo tendenca themelore mbetet dhe realizohet përmes të gjitha korrigjimeve të pashmangshme. Krahasimi i programeve shkollore në BRSS, në Francë, në Kinë ose në Japoni (veçanërisht sa i përket përfaqësimit të edukatës artistike, historisë, të drejtës, etikës, letërsisë, gjuhës latine e greke, etj.) do ta dëshmonte këtë supozim.

Formë specifike e arsimimit ekzakt është specializimi. Ta marrim, para së gjithash, se intelekti, shkenca dhe industria përbëjnë një linjë dhe se qëndrojnë në marrëdhënien e ndërsjellë të shkakut dhe të pasojës. Shkenca është rezultat i intelektit ashtu siç është industria vetëm formë e aplikuar e shkencës. Të trijat janë kushtet dhe format e orientimit të njeriut në natyrë, në botën e jashtme. Specializimi është një tendencë që ka për qëllim përshtatjen sa më të madhe e më të themeltë të individit në skemën e shoqërisë, në mekanizmin shoqëror. Ai degradon personalitetin, mirëpo forcon shoqërinë, e bën më efikase. Shoqëria e merr përsipër rolin e tërësisë, ndërkaq njeriu bëhet pjesë e mekanizmit shoqëror, madje gjithnjë e më e vogël. Atomizimi i punës dhe zhvetësimi i njeriut si subjekt i punës në lëvizjen e vet progresive synojnë gjendjen ideale të utopisë.
Ekspansioni i arsimimit është marramendës. Kështu p.sh. më 1900 në SHBA në të gjitha kolegjet dhe universitetet kishte 24.000 mësimdhënës, më 1920 - 49.000, kurse kah fundi i këtij shekulli parashihen 480.000. Në të gjitha kolegjet dhe universitetet më 1900 kishte të regjistruar 238.000 studentë, më 1959 - 3.377.000, kurse 10 vjet më vonë - 14.600.000. Shpenzimet e përgjithshme nga 270 milionë simbolikë më 1900, më 1970 arritën në 42,5 miliardë dollarë*.(41)* Rritja nuk është aspak më e vogël as në vendet socialiste, edhe pse nga pozita më të ulëta fillestare.

Dy fuqitë më të mëdha shkencore të botës - SHBA dhe BRSS - janë dy fuqitë më të mëdha ushtarake, por nuk janë edhe dy vendet më të kulturuara në botë. Mjetet më të mëdha për punë hulumtuese dhe arsimim i ndajnë pikërisht këto dy vende (BRSS 4,2% nga të ardhurat nacionale, SHBA 2,8%). Amerikani mesatar mbi 25 vjeç ka pas vetes 10,5 vjet shkollim; pason britaniku me 9,5 vjet, pastaj qytetari i BRSS-së me 5 vjet (të dhënat i referohen vitit 1960).
Por çarsimim është ky? - Zakonisht, ai ndjek në mënyrë tipike recetën e civilizimit.
Në vendet komuniste arsimimi është rreptësisht i indoktrinuar, i dirigjuar dhe i nënshtruar interesave të ideologjisë sunduese dhe sistemit politik. Në vendet kapitaliste arsimimi në masën më të madhe i përshtatet kërkesave të ekonomisë dhe është në shërbim të sistemit industrial. Në të dy rastet arsimimi është në funksion, në shërbim dhe kjo tendencë dominon, përkundër proklamatave të bukura për zhvillimin e gjithanshëm të personalitetit të njeriut, orientimin humanist të arsimimit e të ngj. Do ta ilustrojmë këtë pohim me dy burime mjaft autoritare.

Lenini theksoi shprehimisht se arsimimi nuk guxon të jetë neutral, objektiv, apolitik. Në Kongresin I të Arsimit Sovjetik më 25.VIII.1918 ai proklamonte këtë parim: Puna jonë në sferën shkollore ka për qëllim shkatërrimin e borgjezisë dhe haptas shpallim se shkolla jashtë politikës nuk ekziston, kjo është gënjeshtër dhe hipokrizi. Shkollimi i indoktrinuar mbeti parim i sistemit arsimor në BRSS deri në ditët tona.

Teoricieni i njohur amerikan i ekonomisë dhe sigurisht njohësi më i mirë i sistemit industrial sot për sot në botë, John K. Galbraith, shkruan:... Natyrisht, arsimimi i sotëm i lartë me themel u është përshtatur nevojave të sistemit industrial... Namin e madh që kohëve të fundit kanë shkenca e pastër dhe e aplikuar e matematika, është vetëm shprehje e nevojës së teknostrukturës..., kurse nami më i vogël i artit dhe i shkencave humaniste dhe përkrahja më e vogël që marrin është shprehje e rolit të tyre të nënrenditur... Shkollat teknike dhe afariste çmohen për shkak të karakterit utilitar... Sistemi industrial nxiti zgjerimin e madh të arsimimit. Këtë gjë vetëm mund ta përshëndesim. Mirëpo, nëse tendencat nuk shihen qartazi dhe nuk kundërshtohen, sistemi do ti mbështetë vetëm ato aspekte të arsimimit të cilat i duhen më së tepërmi sistemit dhe të cilat dyshojnë më së paku në qëllimet e tij (J. K. G., The New Industrial State, Boston, 1967, f.339-341).

Çjanë karakteristikat e përbashkëta të sistemit shkollor nga të gjitha anët? Këtu para së gjithash hyn seleksionimi i rreptë që shpie deri te garimi destruktiv; gjuha artificiale specialiste çfarë kultivon shumica e disiplinave dhe funksionalizmi i rreptë i arkitekturës së godinave shkollore e bërë ekskluzivisht sipas kritereve utilitare dhe higjienike. E tëra kjo sepse shkolla është në shërbim të burokracisë dhe të sistemit konkurrues industrial, për të cilin lypset përgatitur ekspertët që do të shërbejnë më së miri dhe do të zhvillojnë edhe më tej këto mekanizma. Apelet për shkollë humane që dëgjohen aty-këtu tani për tani janë vetëm dëshira të bukura.

Po qe se do të duhej të vlerësojmë përmbajtjen kulturore të arsimimit shkollor, do të thoshim: shkolla është pjesë përbërëse e civilizimit; ajo kontribuon kulturën vetëm nëse nuk është dresurë, nëse zhvillon mënyrën e të menduarit kritik, nëse i lë hapësirë lirisë shpirtërore të njeriut. Shkolla që servon dhe imponon zgjidhjet e gatshme etike e politike, nga aspekti i kulturës është barbare. Ajo nuk krijon personalitete të lira, veç të nënshtruara dhe si e tillë mbase kontribuon civilizimin, por e shpie prapa kulturën.

*SHenime*


*41)*Të dhënat nga Byroja për Edukim e Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë, të Edukimit e të Kujdesit social të SHBA.

----------


## forum126

*E ashtuquajtura kulturë masive*


Nën dritën e këtyre shqyrtimeve lexuesi lehtë do ta përcaktojë vendin e fenomenit të të a.q. kulturë masive. A është fjala fare për kulturë ose kemi të bëjmë vetëm me një aspekt të civilizimit?
Subjekti i çdo kulture është njeriu si individ, si personalitet, si “individualitet i papërsëritshëm”. Subjekti (ose objekti) i kulturës masive është turma, masa, ose “njeriu-masë*”.(42)* Njeriu ka shpirtin, masa ka vetëm nevojat. Prandaj çdo kulturë është ngritje, përsosje e njeriut, kurse kultura masive përmbushje e nevojave.
Kultura synon individualizimin; kultura masive tërheq në drejtim të kundërt; drejt uniformizimit shpirtëror. Në këtë pikë kultura masive ndahet me etikën, prandaj edhe me kulturën. Kultura masive arsimon, por nuk edukon. Me prodhimet serike të “të mirave shpirtërore”, me kopjet, me kiç, me shund e me pasensin për individualen, ajo shpie drejt zhvetësimit. Për ndryshim nga kultura autentike, ajo masive ngushton lirinë njerëzore pikërisht me tendencën për uniformizim, sepse “liria - është një kundërvënie ndaj uniformitetit” (Horkheimer).
Ndër paragjykimet e përhapura bën pjesë njësimi i kulturës masive dhe popullore, që është një padrejtësi e madhe ndaj kësaj të fundit. Për ndryshim nga kultura masive, kultura popullore është burimore, aktive dhe e drejtpërdrejtë. Ajo nuk njeh kiç dhe shund, që janë prodhime të pastra urbane.



Kultura popullore bazohet në konsensus, kurse parimi dominues i kulturës masive është manipulimi. Ritet, vallet, këngët janë çështje e përbashkët e fshatit ose e fisit. S’ka ekzekutues në njërën anë dhe dëgjues a shikues në anën tjetër. Kur fillon kremtimi, të gjithë përfshihen, të gjithë bëhen pjesëmarrës. Kultura masive na ofron një shembull tërësisht të kundërt. Njerëzit janë të ndarë rreptësisht në “prodhues” dhe në “konsumues” të të mirave kulturore. A ka njeri që mendon se mund të ndikojë vërtet në përmbajtjen e programit televiziv, po qe se nuk bën pjesë në atë grup të vogël që e krijon programin? Të a.q. mjetet masive të komunikimit - shtypi, radioja, televizioni, në të vërtetë janë mjetet e manipulimit masiv. Në njërën anë gjenden redaksitë që krijojnë programet, në anën tjetër auditoriumi pasiv i milionave.
Një anketë e 1971-tës dëftoi se anglezi mesatar rri para aparatit televiziv 16-18 orë në javë (të dhënat nga publikacioni Synimet e shoqërisë, vjetarit statistik të qeverisë angleze). Është hetuar veçanërisht se televizioni kudo vazhdimisht shtrihet në dëm të letërsisë - ekuivalentin e vet në lëmin e kulturës. Çdo i treti francez nuk lexon kurrë asnjë libër, kurse kombi frëng në tërësi kohën e lirë e kalon pranë televizionit - këto janë konkludimet e anketës së bërë për të përkohshmen Le point (1975), nga e cila shihet se mbi 87% të popullsisë e kanë argëtim kryesor “kulturor” televizionin, ndërkaq në fund të listës janë opera dhe baleti. Anketa e bërë me rastin e “Javës së librit” më 1976 dëshmoi situatën e njëjtë në Japoni. Rreth 30% të japonezëve nuk lexojnë asnjë libër a gazetë, kurse para televizorit mesatarisht rrinë 2,5 orë në ditë. Prof. Horikava i Universitetit të San Franciscos pohon se niveli i gjeneratës që shi tani lëshon shtat është nën kriteret universitare. Horikava këtë gjë e shpjegon thjesht: televizioni zëvendësoi literaturën dhe meditimin, zvogëloi aktivitetin e brendshëm dhe në përgjithësi pengoi intelektin. Ai servon zgjidhjet e gatshme për të gjitha çështjet në jetë.
Koha jonë jep shembuj se si mjetet e kulturës masive - radioja, filmi, televizioni, - aty ku janë nën monopol të pushtetit, mund të shërbejnë për të krijuar idhuj të rrejshëm dhe për të mashtruar më së keqi masën. Tanimë s’është e nevojshme të përdoret forca e vrazhdë për t’u sunduar populli kundër vullnetit të vet. Tash kjo gjë mund të arrihet “në mënyrë legale”, duke paralizuar vullnetin e popullit, duke ua servuar masave të cfilitura popullore “të vërtetat” e gatshme dhe të cilave me punë, mitingje e me argëtime vulgare e të thjeshta u merret koha për të shestuar e për t’u përpjekur të formojnë opinionin e vet për njerëzit dhe ngjarjet.
Psikologjia e masave mëson, kurse praktika pohon, se përsëritjet me ngulm mund t’i bindin njerëzit për mitet që s’kanë asnjë lidhje me realitetin*.(43)*Psikologjia e mjeteve masive të komunikimit, veçanërisht televizioni, orientohet për të nënshtruar jo vetëm pjesën e vetëdijshme të njeriut, por edhe atë instinktive e emotive dhe për të krijuar ndjenjën a shprehinë që zgjedhja e imponuar të konsiderohet si e vetja*.(44)*


Shoqëritë totalitare të çdo vendi panë shansin e vet te televizioni dhe nxituan ta shfrytëzojnë. Në këtë mënyrë televizioni rrezikon lirinë, më tepër se policia, xhandari, burgu dhe kampet e përqëndrimit. Mendoj se gjeneratat e ardhshme, po qe se nuk asgjësohet plotësisht aftësia e tyre për të menduar lirisht, do të neveriten mbi martirizimet e gjeneratës së sotme, e cila iu nënshtrua ndikimit të pakufishëm të kësaj fuqie të pakontrolluar. Në qoftë se në të kaluarën kushtetuta bëhej për të frenuar pushtetin e pakufishëm të sundimtarit a të regjimit në përgjithësi, një kushtetutë e re do të nevojitet për të katër anët e botës për t’u frenuar pushteti i këtij rreziku të ri që kërcënohet të ushtrojë robërinë më të prapë shpirtërore.
Kultura masive karakterizohet me një gjendje të shpirtit, të cilën Johan Huisinga e quajti “puerilizëm”. Huisinga hetoi se njeriu i sotëm sillet si fëmijë, në kuptimin negativ të fjalës, d.m.th. ashtu si i përket shkallës mendore të adoleshencës: argëtimet banale, nevoja për sensacione të forta, prirja për parada masive dhe për parulla, mungesa e hu-morit të njëmendtë, vërshimi i shundit, frazat e urrejtjes e të dashurisë tejmase, mallkimet e lëvdatat tejmase, që merr një përmasë masive e brutale, etj. etj.
Dhe së fundi, këtu shfaqet edhe raporti i ndryshëm ndaj makinës dhe teknikës. Në kulturë ndeshim “frikën nga makina”, refuzimin instinktiv të teknikës (“Teknika është mëkati i parë i kulturës” - Bergjajev). Ky qëndrim rrjedh nga ndjenja se makina nga manipulimi me sende shndërrohet në manipulim me njerëz - të përkujtojmë paralaj-mërimet e Tagores, Tolstoit, Heideggerit, Neizvestnit, Faulkerit etj., ndërsa marksisti Henri Léfébvre gjykon fare tjetër gjë: “Shkalla më e lartë e lirisë do të arrihet në shoqërinë në të cilën teknika do të zhvillojë të gjitha mundësitë e veta - në shoqërinë komuniste”. Në të vërtetë, shoqëria që për model të afërm a të largët merr utopinë do ta gjejë aleatin e vet te makina dhe teknika. Teknika i ndihmon (dhe nuk i kundërshton) manipulimit të njerëzve dhe të sendeve. Ajo kontribuon konformizmin dhe uniformizmin përmes arsimimit dhe mediumeve masive (shtypi, radioja, televizioni); ajo kërkon bashkëpunimin (ose punën e përbashkët) e një numri të madh njerëzish, të organizuar në një mekanizëm të ngjashëm a identik (“kolektivi”) rregullisht të udhë-hequr në mënyrë centraliste, dhe më në fund, ajo në perspektivë mund të premtojë kontrollin e plotë të shoqërisë (në të vërtetë të pushtetit) mbi individin me një përcjellje të drejtpërdrejtë a të tërthortë të asaj që punon, që flet e që mendon. Pra, nëse teknika rrezikon dikë, atëherë rrezikon personalitetin e lirë; gjithsesi ajo nuk e rrezikon anëtarin anonim të kolektivit, funksioni i të cilit realizohet në të prodhuar e në të konsumuar, përkatësisht për të përkryer mënyrën dhe teknikën me të cilën prodhon dhe konsumon.



*SHenime*

*42)* Nocionin “njeriu-masë” në literaturë e solli Ortega Y. Gasset. Masa është turmë e individëve anonimë. Një turmë njerëzish, kur humb personalitetin, degradohet në masë. Njeriu-masë është produkti final i civilizimit të zhveshur, gjendje në të cilën s’ka më dyshime e “paragjykime” të kulturës.

*43)* Deri më 1945 japonezët mësonin se Mikado është pasardhës e perëndeshës së Diellit dhe se Japonia është krijuar para botës tjetër. Këtë mit për shumë gjenerata madje edhe profesorët universitarë ua përsëritnin studentëve të vet. Rasti japonez tashmë i takon së kaluarës. Mite të reja si kulte udhëheqësish kemi në Rusi, në Kinë, Kore Veriore (kultet e Stalinit, Mao Ce Dunit, Kim Il Sungut etj.). Kryesisht këto mite kanë të njëjtin model. P.sh.: “Çdo fjalë e udhëheqësit të nderuar e të dashur, shokut Kim Il Sung, hyri thellë në zemrat tona, pikërisht siç depërton uji në tokën e etur... Vendosmërisht do të vazhdojmë kryerjen e planit të madh të ndërtimit të komunizmit që skicoi shoku i nderuar e i dashur Kim Il Sung”, etj. (nga artikulli Gjithçka që do populli, është mirë të një Kim Jong Hui). Në oborrin e një fabrike është ekspozuar brenda sarkofagut prej qelqi guri mbi të cilin gjatë bisedës qe ulur “i nderuari dhe i dashuri udhëheqës shoku Kim Il Sung”.

*44)* Për këtë çështje rekomandojmë librin e jashtëzakonshëm të Djuro Shushnjicit Ribari ljudskih dusa, Beograd, 1977.

----------


## forum126

*Fshati dhe qyteti*

Poetët flasin për ferrin e metropolit, kurse marksistët për idiotizmin e jetës në fshat (Manifesti). Ikja nga qyteti, sado të jetë jofunksionale, është reaksion i pastër njerëzor, në qoftë se secili njeri në një farë mase është poet. Sot, si dhe dikur, protesta ndaj qytetit dhe civilizimit urban vjen nga ana e religjionit, e kulturës, e artit. Të krishterëve të parë Roma u dukej si mbretëri e djallit, pas së cilës vie fundi i botës, Dita e Gjyqit.

Religjioziteti bie me madhësinë e qytetit*,(45)* në të vërtetë me koncentrimin e elementeve urbane që veprojnë si tjetërsim te njeriu. Sepse sa më i madh të jetë qyteti, aq më i vogël qielli mbi të, aq më pak natyrë, lule; gjithnjë e më tepër tym, beton, teknikë; gjithnjë e më pak jemi personalitete, gjithnjë e më shumë degradohemi në masë. Sa më i madh qyteti, aq më shumë krime. Religjioziteti qëndron në përpjesëtim të zhdrejtë me madhësinë e qytetit, kurse kriminaliteti në përpjesëtim të drejtë. Këto dy fenomene kanë shkaktar të përbashkët. Ato kanë lidhje të drejtpëdrejtë me atë që do ta quanim estetikë e përjetuar praktike.
Njeriu në fshat ka rastin të kundrojë qiellin e yjëzuar, fushat e lulëzuara, lumin, bimët dhe shtazët. Ai ka kontakt të përditshëm e të drejtpërdrejtë me natyrën dhe elementet. Folklori i pasur, ritet e martesës, këngët dhe vallet popullore në të cilat njeriu i fshatit nuk është vetëm vëzhgues, por më së shpeshti edhe pjesëmarrës, sigurojnë një masë të përjetimit kulturor dhe estetik, nga i cili njeriu i qytetit është thuaja i privuar. Qytetari mesatar i metropolit i ekspozohet shkeljes së çdo gjëje që është e bukur dhe autentike. Në numrin më të madh të rasteve ai është rritur në kazermat e njëtrajtshme të qytetit të madh, është ushqyer me njohuri pasive të mjeteve masive të komunikimit dhe rrethohet me objekte të shëmtuara të prodhimit serik. Madje edhe sensi për ritëm, që e kanë të gjithë popujt primitivë, është zhdukur thuaja te njeriu bashkëkohor. 

Bindja se qytetari ka më shumë rast për përjetim artistik dhe, përgjithësisht, estetik, bën pjesë ndër paragjy-kimet më të çuditshme të kohës sonë. Thuajse koncertet, muzetë ose ekspozitat që frekuentohen nga përqindja e parëndësishme e popullatës qytetare mund të kompensojnë së paku përafërisht përjetimet, mbase të pavetëdijshme, por shumë të fuqishme, estetike të fshatarit para pamjes së pakrahasueshme të lindjes së diellit ose të zgjimit të jetës në pranverë. Pjesa dërrmuese e popullatës urbane përjetimet më të fuqishme do ti provojë në atmosferën natyraliste të ndeshjes së futbollit a të boksit. Gjithçka përreth fshatarit është e gjallë dhe elementare; gjithçka përreth punëtorit është e vdekur dhe mekanike. Këtu, në klimën tjetër shpirtërore dhe te përjetimi tjetër i asaj që shihet e që është e pranishme, dhe jo në kushtet e ndryshme materiale të jetës ose në shkallën e ndryshme të arsimimit, do kërkuar shpjegimin e religjiozitetit të fshatarit dhe të ateizmit të punëtorit*.(46)*
Religjioni i përket jetës, artit, kulturës. Ateizmi i përket teknikës, shkencës, civilizimit.

*SHenime*

*45)* Sipas një ankete, meshën në Paris e frekuentojnë 12-13% të banorëve, në Lion 20,9%, në Saint Etienne 28,5%, etj.

*46)* Sështë kjo as siguri ekonomike. Punëtori sështë aspak më i siguruar ekzistencialisht se fshatari. Tregu është i paparashikueshëm si qielli. Marxi shpjegoi se punëtori tregun e ndien si forcë fetishi mbi të cilën ska fare pushtet.

----------


## forum126

*Klasa punëtore*

Si prodhim i qytetit, klasa punëtore më së shumti goditet nga ndikimi negativ i a.q. civilizim i pastër, d.m.th. civilizim me përmbajtjen më të vogël të kulturës. Fabrika topit dhe skllavëron personalitetin. Një sociolog shkruan: “Të nënshtruar ndaj disiplinës së rreptë dhe ndaj procesit të prodhimit, shprehitë e fituara në fabrikë punëtorët i bartin edhe në organizatën e vet. Ata janë të prirë që pushtetin e tyre t’ia bartin burokracisë të cilën e krijojnë spontanisht dhe s’mund ta kontrollojnë, e ajo luan rol konservativ edhe në botën kapitaliste edhe në botën socialiste”.TPF47FPT Herbert Markuze konstaton se punëtorët në sistemin e zhvilluar kapitalist (pra aty ku është më i fortë ndikimi i teknologjisë dhe i fabrikës), pushuan të jenë forcë revolucionare. Klasa punëtore është shembull i grupit të manipuluar, që e lajkatojnë, zotohen në të, flasin në emër të saj, por që e pyesin pak. Dy klasat më të mëdha punëtore në botë, në SHBA dhe në BRSS; s’kanë pothuaj asnjë ndikim në strukturat politike të vendeve të tyre dhe në vendimet që marrin.
Një nga tiparet e kësaj gjendjeje, përveç tjetërsimit nga religjioni dhe nga arti, është varfëria e mendimit, në të vërtetë, steriliteti i plotë teorik brenda lëvizjes punëtore, të cilin e pranojnë edhe autorët komunistë (A. Groz, R. Garodi, L. Basso, S. Malle etj.) Në një bisedë me korrespondentin e gazetës italiane Il Contemporaneo, 1965, marksisti i njohur György Lukacz tha: “Askush pas vdekjes së Marxit, me përjashtim të Leninit, nuk dha kontribut teorik për çështjet e zhvillimit kapitalist” - ndërkaq, duke folur për periudhën staliniste në BRSS, Lukaczi deklaroi: “Gulçitej çdo mendim i lirë, kurse qëndrimet personale shpalleshin ligj teorik. Mbi këtë degjenerim të mendimit teorik u rrit një gjeneratë e tërë.” Dhe vërtet, pas Marxit, që s’kishte as vetë origjinë punëtore, mezi mund të gjejmë fare ndonjë ide me vlerë e origjinale që do të rridhte nga vetë klasa punëtore, me përjashtim të idesë së vetëqeverisjes punëtore në Jugosllavi, që përkundër të gjitha vështirësive, paraqet kahe të veçantë e origjinale. Sidoqoftë, kjo ide është shmangie nga klishetë dhe dogmat me të cilat marksizmi zyrtar e robëroi gjithandej zhvillimin e mendimit punëtor.


Grevat që aty-këtu tronditin ekonominë kapitaliste kanë thuajse ekskluzivisht karakter ekonomik dhe përfundojnë me kompromise dhe shtimin e mëditjeve. Meqë procesi i zhvillimit ekonomik nuk mori kahen e varfërisë materiale të klasës punëtore (pauperizimi), ajo në çdo vend gjeti mënyrë që në vend të luftës së klasave të përcaktojë kushtet e paqes së klasave me grupacionet antagoniste në shoqëri*.(48)*
Forma klasike e klasës punëtore, klasa e proletarëve të shfrytëzuar të fabrikës, të atillë si e shihte Marxi dhe të cilën e konsideronte se do të jetojë “gjersa ajo nuk do ta eliminojë vetveten”, ishte vetëm formë e përkohshme. Dalëngadalë punën fizike e marrin përsipër makinat, kurse veprimtaria e njeriut orientohet gjithnjë e më tepër kah kontrolli dhe drejtimi i sistemeve të mëdha të automatizuara*.(49)*

Zhvillimi i shkencës dhe i teknikës, “zhvillimi i mjeteve të punës”, nuk solli, pra, në pushtet klasën punëtore, por heqjen e shkallëzuar të klasës punëtore si të tillë. Ky zhvillim pushtetin nuk ia dha punëtorit manual, porse kahja e prodhimit - ndaj dhe ndikimi shoqëror - shkallë-shkallë bartet në inteligjencien teknike. Zhdavariten gjurmët e sprasme të idealizmit dhe të romantikës revolucionare. Në skenë shfaqet teknokracia, pushteti racional dhe i pashpirt, shprehja e fundit e një civilizimi konsekuent.


*SHenime*

*47)* Ka madje shenja serioze për ndikimin e fuqishëm të nëntokës e të mafisë në udhëheqjet e disa organizatave sindikale amerikane.
TP48PT Sipas të dhënave të një institucioni suedez (1978) në një sërë vendesh më të mëdha kapitaliste (SHBA, Angli, Itali, Kanada) grevat në pesë vitet e fundit (1973-77) morën më pak se 1% të orëve të përgjithshme vjetore të punës; në Suedi 6 minuta mesatarisht në vit për punëtor, kurse në Zvicër madhësia është e pahetueshme.

*49)* Sipas një analize, punëtori në makinën tërësisht të automatizuar aktivisht punon vetëm 1 prej 40 orëve në javë dhe ndërhyn në mënyrë të caktuar, kurse 39 orë të tjera, më pak a më shumë, vetëm rri mbi makinë. Zhvillimi në këtë drejtim është tejet i shpejtë, ndërkaq automatika bëhet mënyrë dominuese e punës në shumë degë ekonomike. Marxi, përndryshe shumë dialektik, ose nuk e pa këtë zhvillim, ose nuk nxori prej tij konkludimin përkatës. Sidoqoftë, fenomenin klasë punëtore e shikonte në mënyrë statike, jo dialektike.

----------


## forum126

*Religjioni dhe revolucioni*


Revolucioni asnjëherë nuk është vetëm ngjarje në sferën e civilizimit, të shoqërisë, të ekonomisë, të politikës. Çdo revolucion i njëmendtë është një çast besimi, që do të thotë një gjendje frymëzimi, drejtësie, synimi, flijimi, vdekjeje, pra një ndjenjë mbi interesin dhe ekzistencën. Madje edhe kur revolucionet për kah qëllimet e tyre janë antireligjioze, sipas pjesëmarrjes së njerëzve, si dramë njerëzore, ato janë formë e manifestimit të religjionit. Të gjithë ata që kanë marrë pjesë në revolucion ose për së afërmi kanë përcjellë zhvillimin e tij, kanë dëshmuar për praninë e këtyre elementeve etike. Ata e kanë parë si epope e jo vetëm si kthesë mekanike, si zëvendësim të thjeshtë të makinerisë së pushtetit. Kjo mund ta shpjegojë atë paaftësi të punëtorëve të shtetit kapitalist për revolucion për çfarë flet Markuze, si dhe anasjelltas, entuziazmin e poetëve, të artistëve dhe njerëzve religjiozë në përgjithësi për një revolucion, që përndryshe sipas manifesteve të veta mund të jetë ateist*.(50)* I shikuar nga ana e brendshme, jo si proces, por si pjesë e jetës, revolucioni shihet si dramë që përfshin njerëzit me diçka që u është e njohur vetëm religjioneve. Nga pikëvështrimi politik, ai real, natyrisht revolucioni mund të ketë rëndësi e qëllime krejtësisht të tjera.

Çdo bashkësi gjendet në gjendje religjioni posa ta pushtojë temperatura paksa e ngritur, entuziazmi, ndjenja e solidaritetit, e bashkimit, e fatit të njëjtë; kjo është psikoza e flijimit, e njohur nga rreziqet ose nga solemnitetet, ku njerëzit ndjehen si vëllezër a shokë.
Artur Rubinsteini rrëfen: Në shekullin viktorian, të pasur e snob, askush nuk shkonte në koncerte. Francezët dikur në koncerte shkonin vetëm të dielave, ditëve të tjera sallat ngelnin bosh. Mirëpo, në vigjiljen e Luftës së Dytë Botërore një pianiste e njohur angleze luante falas në sallat e mëdha të muzeve para auditoriumit të mbushur vazhdi-misht përplot. Gjatë revolucionit meksikan, përderisa trenat fluturonin në ajër dhe njerëzit e fëmijët vriteshin pa mëshirë, në vende të ndryshme dhashë mbi pesëdhjetë koncerte. Biletat shiteshin që më parë dhe ato paguheshin me ar. Në Meksikën e njëtë, gjersa ishte paqe, të tubosh pak publik në sallë ishte problem më vete.

Shoqëria e paaftë për religjion është e paaftë edhe për revolucion. Sferat e vlimeve të forta revolucionare janë sferat e ndjenjave ende të gjalla religjioze. Ndjenja e vëllazërimit, e solidaritetit, e drejtësisë - religjioze në esencë, në revolucion kthehet për të krijuar drejtësinë tokësore, parajsën tokësore.
Edhe religjioni edhe revolucioni lindin në dhembje e vuajtje, ndërkaq vdesin në mirëqenie e konfor. Ato zgjasin vetëm përsa synojnë për tu realizuar. Realizimi i tyre është vdekja e tyre. Edhe religjioni edhe revolucioni, duke u realizuar, lindin dhe tajojnë institucionet dhe strukturat e veta, që ua zëjnë frymën. Strukturat zyrtare nuk janë asnjëherë as revolucionare, as religjioze.

Në qoftë se revolucioni kishte për kundërshtar fenë, kundërshtari ishte vetëm i fesë zyrtare, i kishës, i klerit, i hierarkisë - pra i fesë së institucionalizuar, i fesë së rremë. Dhe anasjelltas, gjithandej pseudorevolucioni, revolucioni si strukturë, si burokraci, gjeti aleatin tek religjioni si strukturë, si burokraci. Meqë filloi ta gënjejë dhe ta tradhtojë vetveten, revolucioni mund të gjente mikun e vet te religjioni i gënjeshtërt.


*Shenime*

*(50)* Në poemën e njohur Dymbëdhjetë të Aleksandër Blokut, gardistët e kuq i udhëheq Krishti. Kështu e sheh poeti. Poema qe shkruar menjëherë pas revolucionit dhe kritika e atëhershme zyrtare e akuzoi si religjioze. Se dimë sa ia arriti Lunçarski atëbotë ta mbrojë, duke thënë se ky është vetëm vizion i bazuar mbi tragjizmin dhe patosin biblik.

----------


## forum126

*Progresi kundër njeriut*


Sipas fjalëve të shkencëtarit amerikan R.Oppenheimer (shpikësit të bombës amerikane hidrogjenike), njerëzimi brenda 40 vjetve të fundit bëri një përparim teknik e material më të madh sesa për 40 shekuj të kaluar. Prej vitit 1900 deri më 1960 gjatësitë e arrishme për njeriun janë rritur prej 10,26 në 10,40, temperaturat prej 10,5 në 10,11, presioni prej 10,10 në 10,16... Gjatë 30 vjetve motorët elektrikë me bateri do të zëvendësojnë motorët e vjetër me pistonë, kurse anijet me avull do të shmangen tërësisht para anijeve me motor atomik. Po afrohet dita kur kabllot elektrike nën syprinën e rrugës do të lëvizin automobilat elektrikë. Jean Rostandi paralajmëron mundësitë magjike të biologjisë. Me ndikimin e substancave trashëguese të ndara të njerëzve me intelekt të jashtëzakonshëm njerëzimi do ti qaset transformimit të vet. Nëse shkencëtarëve u shkon për dore të prodhojnë acidin dezoksiribonukleinik (baza kimike e trashëgimit e identifikuar në kromozome), do të hapen mundësi të pakufizuara. Secili do të ketë fëmijë çfarë përafërsisht dëshiron. Trurit njerëzor, përveç 10 miliardë qelizash të veta, do ti dhurohet edhe ndonjë miliard marrë nga jashtë ose i prodhuar me ecuri të veçantë. Transplatimi i organeve dhe i gjymtyrëve të marra nga kufomat do të jetë gjë e rëndomtë, kurse zbulimi i kimizmit, dukuri që gjendet në bazën e lektisjes së trurit do ta mundësojë sendërtimin e synimit shekullor të njeriut për të zgjatur jetën duke shkurtuar gjumin. Mundësitë ekonomike të botës së zhvilluar që tani lejojnë shkurtimin e dukshëm të javës së punës. Ajo së afërmi do të reduktohet në 30 orë, kurse viti i punës në 9 muaj. Në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës më 1965 kishte 69 milionë vetura, 60 milionë aparate televizive, 7,7 milionë lundra motorike dhe jahte. Vetëm për verime dhe pushime atë vit amerikanët kanë shpenzuar 30 miliardë dollarë, gati sa të ardhurat e tërësishme kombëtare të Indisë 300 milionëshe. Dy të pestat e të gjitha të mirave materiale në SHBA i dedikohen luksit. Dikush llogariti se vendet e pasura, që përbëjnë 1/3 e botës, shpenzojnë 15 miliardë dollarë në vjet për kozmetikë. Në këto vende niveli i jetesës është pesë herë më i lartë se më 1800, kurse pas 60 vitesh do të jetë pesë herë më i lartë se sot. Etj.
Pas këtij vizioni optimist mund të pyesim: a do të thotë se ajo jetesë do të jetë edhe pesë herë më e plotë, më e lumtur, më humane? - Përgjigjja është një jo vendimtare.


Në vendin më të pasur të botës, në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, në vit bëhen rreth 5 milionë delikte të rënda, kurse shtimi i veprave të rrezikshme penale për periudhën prej 1960-1970 gati 14 herë ia tejshkon shtimit të popullsisë (178% ndaj 13%). Në këtë vend, më 1964 për çdo 12 sekonda ngjan nga një krim, gati për çdo orë nga një vrasje, për çdo 25 minuta një dhunim, çdo 5 minuta sulm hajdutësh, kurse për çdo minutë vjedhja e veturave (të dhënat nga raporti vjetor i FBI-së).

Tendenca veçanërisht brengos: në SHBA në 100.000 banorë më 1951 vinin 3,1 vrasje,më 1960 - 5 vrasje, kurse që më 1967 - 9 vrasje. Në Gjermaninë Perëndimore më 1966 janë regjistruar rreth dy milionë vepra penale, më 1970 ky numër u ngjit në 2,413.000. Në Angli numri i vrasjeve me qëllim u rrit për 35% në dekadën e fundit, në Skoci deliktet e dhunës shënuan rritje për 100%. Prej 1962 - 1970 numri i vrasjeve në Kanada u dyfishua (saktësisht: 98,2% me çrast një ndikim evident, por jo vendimtar, pati edhe anulimi i dënimit me vdekje më 1962). Në disa incizime të fundit të opinionit publik francezët në krye të listës së brengave të veta të përditshme vunë frikën nga dhuna. Vetëm numri i vjedhjeve gjatë 10 vjetve (1966-1976) në Francë shënoi rritje prej 177% (të dhënat zyrtare të qeverisë frënge). Në dekadën 1969-1978 numri i veprave kriminale të të gjitha llojeve në Belgjikë u dyfishua. Etj.



Në Kongresin VII Ndërkombëtar të Kriminologëve në Beograd (shtator 1973) u konstatua njëzërit se çasti i tanishëm në botë karakterizohet nga rritja marramendëse e kriminalitetit në të gjitha meridianet. Duke shpjeguar shkaqet e kësaj gjendjeje, kriminologët amerikanë konstatojnë të dëshpëruar se planeti ynë është oqean i delikuencës se të gjithë njerëzit pak a shumë janë delikuentë dhe se shtegdalja nuk shihet.

Në raportin Rreth situatës në botë, 1970 të publikuar nga OKB thuhet se në një vend shumë të zhvilluar industrial (emri i vendit nuk përmendet) numri i personave nën 20 vjeç me të cilët policia ka pasur punë tregon rritje nga 1 milion më 1955 në 2,4 milionë më 1965.
Sekretari i përgjithshëm i OKB në një raport thekson: Disa nga vendet më të zhvilluara më së rëndi goditen nga kriminaliteti... Përkundër progresit material jeta njerëzore asnjëherë ska qenë më e pasigurt se sot. Kriminaliteti me trajtat e ndryshme të dhunës personale a publike, vjedhja, mashtrimi, tradhtia, korrupsioni dhe plaçkitja e organizuar, paraqet çmimin serioz të mënyrës së sotme të jetës dhe kundërshpërblimin e shtrenjtë për progres. (Parandalimi dhe zhdukja e kriminalitetit; në fund të 1972-tës).

Hulumtimet që bëri psikiatri sovjetik N. Hodakov dëshmuan ekspansionin e tmerrshëm të alkoolit pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, veçanërisht ndër vendet e civilizuara. Shitja e alkoolit në botë ndërmjet viteve 1940-60 u dyfishua, gjer më 1965 u rrit për 2,8 herë, më 1970 për 4,3, kurse më 1973 - 5,5 herë. Dukuri më vete është depërtimi i alkoolizmit te gratë dhe të rinjtë. Sipas të dhënave të Organizatës bamirëse britanike Ndihma e ofruar, në Angli ka mbi 400.000 alkoolikë notornë, prej të cilëve mbi 80.000 gra (1973). Çdo e dyta nga ato më vonë bëhet paciente e ndonjë spitali psikiatrik, kurse çdo e treta është kandidat për vetëvrasje. Sipas konsumit të alkoolit për krye të banorëve në Evropë Franca është në vend të parë, e pason Italia dhe BRSS. Sipas vdekshmërisë nga alkooli në krye të listës botërore gjendet Berlini Perëndimor (me 44,3 persona të vdekur në 100.000 banorë), pasojnë Franca me 35 e Austria me 30(1971).

Në shekullin tonë alkoolizmi është bërë para së gjithash problem i mjediseve të pasura dhe të arsimuara. Nëse alkooli (a narkotiku) është strehim dhe njëri nga mekanizmat mbrojtës, çstrehë kërkojnë dhe prej kujt ikin të pasurit dhe të arsimuarit? Dikur alkoolizmin e ndërlidhnim me varfërinë dhe prapambetjen dhe shpresonim. Tani dilema është e plotë: Nga shkaqet që mund të vërtetohen e të emërtohen vështirë, simptomet e këtyre ligësive shoqërore shfaqen më së hapuri në Suedi se kudo qoftë tjetër, shkruan një ekspert suedez për këto çështje. E ballafaquar me faktin se çdo i dhjeti suedez, burrë a grua, vuan nga alkoolizmi kronik, qeveria suedeze mori masa të rritjes së shkallëzuar e drastike të tatimit të pijeve alkoolike, porse efekti është minimal.

Edhe vërshimi brutal i pornografisë kohëve të fundit pa dyshim bazohet në rrënjë të njëjta. Vendet më të civilizuara - Franca, Danimarka, RF Gjermane - edhe këtu prijnë. Më 1975 porno-filmat përbënin më tepër se gjysmën e repertorit të të gjitha kinemave frënge. Vetëm në Paris 250 salla janë specializuar për këtë zhanër. Punëtorët publikë janë të shqetësuar. Psikiatri i njohur profesori Blanchar përpiqet të shpjegojë dukurinë: Ideologjia sunduese gjithnjë e më tepër ndrydh personalitetin, e orienton njeriun kah puna automatike sipas formulës: gjumi-metroja-puna që, dorën në zemër, garanton njëfarë standardi, por e privon njeriun nga përjetimet dhe emotiviteti. Çdo gjë përgatitet që më parë, madje edhe pushimet vjetore janë të organizuara dhe zhvillohen sipas planit, në të cilin pjesëmarrësit smund të ndryshojnë asgjë... Me këtë rast shumica ndien nevojë instinktive të ikin nga vetja dhe të përjetojnë diçka tjetër sipërfaqësisht. Ajo nevojë u shpërdor përmes porno-filmave.


Madje edhe lojërat e lotarisë përjetojnë progresin e vet në civilizim. Edhe ato ndjekin ecurinë e përgjithshme të veseve, bashkë me alkoolizmin, pornografinë, kiçin, shundin e me të padëshiruarat e tjera. Metropolet më të mëdha të bixhozit në botë gjenden në regjionet e civilizimit kulmor: Dovil, Monte Karlo, Makao, Las Vegas. Në Atlantic City po ndërtohet tempulli i bixhozit, vetëm njëra sallë e të cilit do të pranojë 6.000 lojtarë. Të dhënat flasin se francezët më 1965 shpenzuan 115 miliardë franka në lojëra fati, kurse amerikanët më 1977 15 miliardë dollarë (të dhënat e qeverisë amerikane). Çdo i treti hungarez merr pjesë në lojën loto. Përpjestimisht interesim më të madh për lojërat e fatit sipas mjeteve të deponuara për krye të banorëve, gjejmë në Suedi, pastaj vijnë Izraeli e Danimarka - linja që me ndonjë shmangie të vogël përputhet me linjën e shkallës së civilizimit.

Sipas të dhënave zyrtare të policisë së New Yorkut, më 1963 ky qytet kishte të evidentuar mbi 23.000 të rinj që përdornin heroinën dhe narkotikë të tjerë të fortë, por llogaritet se ai numër mund të jetë mbi 100 mijë. Në Kolegjin Hanter të N.Y. u zbulua se më shumë se gjysma e studentëve përdorin marihuanën, e cila rëndom paraqet hapin e parë kah narkotikët e fortë. Shi në vendet e prosperitetit e të kamjes pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore u shfaq brezi i ri i pikëlluar, që zakonisht ka çdo gjë, por nuk dëshiron asgjë. Këtu hyjnë bitnikët ose i a.q. brezi i mundur, që predikojnë filozofinë e absurdit; tinejxherët, - të miturit, të prirë nga kriminaliteti dhe, së fundi, hipikët, që përçmojnë realitetin, përqeshin çdo rend dhe rregull dhe virtytet e tyre përhapen si epidemi në të gjitha qytetet e mëdha të botës.

Është krejt gabim, duke u nisur nga parullat dhe manifestimet e jashtme, rebelimin e rinisë në Amerikë ose në Francë (1968) ta karakterizosh politik a ideologjik. Rebelimi ishte moral, në Amerikë kundër të a.q. Amerikë e organizuar, kundër estabilishmentit, në Francë kundër strukturave të saj, në të dy rastet kundër aspekteve të caktuara të civilizimit. (Ugo La Malfa: Ishte kjo rezistencë ndaj etikës konsumuese të shoqërisë industriale). Pa e shpjeguar dot këtë rebelim midis kamjes, e quajtën rebelimi pa arsye (rebelimi iracional i rinisë - A. Malraux) dhe është i këtillë nëse abstragohet aspekti moral i çështjes.
Arthur Milleri, njohës me kompetencë i Amerikës bashkëkohore, duke folë për çështjen e delikuencës së të rinjve, shpjegon: ua zë frymën mërzia... Të zvarritesh përreth dhe të mos presësh asgjë përgjason me vdekjen... Çështja e delikuencës së rinisë sështë vetëm çështje e qyteteve të mëdha, por edhe e meseve fshatare; jo vetëm e kapitalizmit, por edhe e socializmit; nuk kufizohet vetëm me skamje, por aty ka pjesë edhe kamja; sështë çështje vetëm racore a vetëm e emigracionit më të ri ose çështje e pastër amerikane. Unë besoj se në formën e vet të sotme, ajo është produkt i teknologjisë e cila rrënon vetë koncepcionin e njeriut si vlerë më vete... Shkurt, u zhduk shpirti. Mbase brutaliteti i dy luftërave e dëboi nga toka... Ose vetë procesi teknologjik e shtrydhi nga shpirti njerëzor... Shumë njerëz rrallë komunikojnë me të tjerët, përveç si blerës me shitës, si punëtor me shefin, si të pasur me të varfër dhe anasjelltas - shkurt, si faktorë me të cilët në një mënyrë manipulohet, por jo si personalitete esencialisht me vlerë*.(51)*

Si të shpjegohet fakti se numri i vetëvrasjeve dhe i sëmundjeve psikike rri në përpjesëtim të drejtë me nivelin e civilizimit? Nga aspekti psikologjik është tejet me interes fakti se njerëzit bëhen gjithnjë e më të pakënaqur sa më mirë ta kenë - ankohet  një psikolog amerikan. Ky fenomen që manifestohet sidomos në vendet e zhvilluara pa probleme klasike sociale, lëkund vetë themelet mbi të cilat mbështetet besimi në progres.

Në SHBA në çdo një mijë njerëz katër gjenden në klinikat psikiatrike (në shtetin New York ai numër është 5,5). Më tepër se gjysmën e shtretërve në të gjitha spitalet e SHBA-ve i zënë të sëmurët mentalë, Hollywoodi është qyteti që përpjestimisht ka më shumë psikiatër në botë. Sipas informatës zyrtare të Shërbimit Amerikan për Shëndetësi (1968) çdo i pesti amerikan ka përjetuar krizë nervore ose ka ardhur buzë saj. Ky përfundim bazohet në lëndën e pakontestueshme argumentuese në të cilën të anketuarit qenë zgjedhë në atë mënyrë që të përfaqësojnë 111 milionë amerikanë të rritur ndërmjet moshës 19 e 79 vjeç*.(52)*

Rekordin dëshpërues të numrit të vetëvrasësve, të dehurve dhe të sëmurëve mentalë e mban Suedia që njëkohësisht mban vendin e parë në shkallën botërore të të ardhurave kombëtare, të shkrim-leximit, të zënies me punë dhe të sigurimit social. Më 1967 u shënuan 1.702 raste të vetëvrasjes, 9% më shumë se më 1966 dhe 30% më shumë se më 1960. Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë në Gjenevë shpalli më 1968 rang-listën e vendeve sipas numrit të vetëvrasjeve. Atë vit tetë vendet e para i mbanin: RFGJ, Austria, Kanadaja, Danimarka, Finlanda, Hungaria, Suedia dhe Zvicra. Në këto tetë vende vetëvrasja është shkaku i tretë i vdekjes së njerëzve prej 15 deri 45 vjeç (pas sëmundjeve të zemrës dhe kancerit). Në raportin e Organizatës Botërore të Shëndetësisë (1970) preras pohohet se ky fenomen është paralel me industrializimin, procesin e urbanizimit dhe zvogëlimin e anëtarëve të familjes. Në të njëjtin raport gjendet edhe ky konstatim: Në Finlandë shkallës së lartë të vetëvrasjeve i rri në mënyrë adekuate përqindja e lartë e sëmundjeve depresive, e alkoolizmit dhe e dhunës. Nëse këtë dukuri e vështrojmë brenda kufijve të një vendi a të një mjedisi, do të pikasim se ajo rritet me zhvillimin, përkatësisht me arsimimin. Në Slloveni (shkrim-leximi 98%) në 100.000 banorë vijnë 25,8 vetëvrasje, në Kosovë (shkrim-leximi 56%) vetëm 3,4%, pra raporti është 7:1 (gjendja më 1967). Numri i vetëvrasjeve në universitetet britanike është 3 deri 6 herë më i lartë se mesatarja kombëtare, kurse numri i vetëvrasjeve në Universitetin e Cambridgeit është madje dhjetë herë më i lartë se ndër të rinjtë e moshës përkatëse në tërë popullsinë britanike (të dhënat nga Die Zeit). Hulumtimet që bëri në këtë drejtim dr. Antony Rail, shefi i shërbimit shëndetësor të Universitetit Sax, dëshmuan se nuk është fjala për halle materiale, sepse të gjithë studentët anglezë janë fëmijë të prindërve të pasur ose marrin bursa nga shteti.

Do të ishte plotësisht e gabueshme dhe e padrejtë sikur të përfundonim se këto dukuri janë karakteristike vetëm për civilizimin perëndimor. Është fjala për fenomenet dhe ligjshmëritë që janë shprehje të vetë natyrës së civilizimit. Ajo që u tha këtu për Shtetet e Bashkuara, për Gjermaninë, për Anglinë ose për Suedinë, në mënyrë përkatëse vlen edhe për Japoninë në anën tjetër të botës dhe në një rreth fare tjetër kulturor (Shih rreth kësaj: Anasaki, Kriza e kulturës japoneze). Është fjala për fenomenin që, varësisht prej kushteve, mund të pësojë modifikime të caktuara, por nuk vie në dyshim tendenca kryesore. Dallimet e caktuara në rastin e Japonisë rrjedhin nga rezistenca dhe rrënjosja e traditave kulturore japoneze dhe nga qëndrueshmëria e familjes japoneze.

Është vështirë të përcaktohen të gjitha shkaqet e dukurive për të cilat është fjala. Megjithatë, problemi i përhapjes së drogës dhe narkotikëve te të rinjtë hulumtuesit gjithnjë e më tepër i shpie drejt shtëpisë prindore. Psikiatri jugosllav dr. Vladeta Jerotic shkruan: Mjedisi i dekompozuar familjar ose familja e shkatërruar tërësisht që e orienton individin e ri kah zhvillimi neurotik e drejton vetvetiu edhe për të kërkuar mekanizmat e gabueshme të mbrojtjes nga kjo neurozë... Shpërbërja e bashkësisë patriarkale dhe e vatrës familjare, që është tipar i përgjithshëm sot në botë, kontribuon klimën e brendshme të pakënaqësisë që pastaj ka dy dalje në botën e jashtme: si mllef dhe revoltë, ose si gjendje pasive, rezignante dhe apatike e krijuar me marrjen e drogës (NIN, 9.II.1969).
Roger Rawel, drejtor i Qendrës për Hulumtime Sociologjike në Harvard, para pak kohe propozoi që pranë Senatit amerikan të formohet komiteti i veçantë për studimin e ndikimit të teknologjisë tek njeriu dhe shoqëria. Falë kushteve bashkëkohore, jeta e njeriut do të zgjatet për afro tri dekada, mirëpo kjo do të jetë jetë e mërzitshme dhe e zbrazët - deklaroi ai.

Përkundër pikëvështrimit materialist, civilizimi dhe konfori nuk i përgjigjen natyrës njerëzore. Dallimet sociale, marrë në përgjithësi, janë më të mëdha në vendet katolike sesa në vendet protestante. Ndryshimet në të hyrat p.sh. në Francë janë dy herë më të mëdha se në Angli dhe në Gjermaninë Perëndimore, ndërkaq tri herë më të mëdha se në Holandë. Numri i sëmundjeve mentale dhe i vetëvrasjeve dëfton situatë të kundërt. Materiali prej të cilit përbëhet njeriu sështë ai, ose sështë vetëm ai në të cilin besonte shkenca dhe biologjia evolucioniste e shekullit XIX. Thjesht, njeriut nuk i është dhënë të jetojë vetëm me shqisa. Dëshira e paplotësuar krijon dhembjen, kurse e plotësuara ngopjen (Schopenhauer) Konfori dhe bashkë me të i ndërlidhur mentaliteti konsumues gjithandej dobësojnë (ose madje heqin) mbështetjen jo vetëm te religjioni, por edhe te cilido qoftë sistem tjetër i vlerave*.(53)*

Duke qenë larg asaj që kuptimi i jetës sonë të jetë civilizimi, ai do të ishte më parë pjesë e absurdit të ekzistencës sonë.
Pamundësia e zgjedhjes, ky tipar fatal i civilizimit, nuk vërehet askund tjetër aq qartë sa në pafuqinë për tu ndalur prodhimi i mjeteve për zhdukje masive ose ritmi tmerrues me të cilin pikërisht pjesa e civilizuar e njerëzimit shkatërron kushtet natyrore të jetës në mjedisin e vet. Kjo është përleshje e mekanikës dhe organikes, e artificiales dhe natyrores si parim në jetën e njeriut.
Para invazionit të civilizimit fronti i pyjeve në Brazil çdo vit tërhiqet 10 deri 15 km. Hapësirat e pasurisë së gjelbër i pushton shkretëtira. Më tepër se 80% të ujërave të ëmbël në SHBA janë ndotur nga mbeturinat industriale. Tymi i shkritores së madhe të bakrit në Ductown (shteti Tennessee), tokën e dikurshme të plleshme e shndërroi në shkretëtirë prej 20.000 hektarësh. Koncentrimi i acideve të bakrit dhe i blozës në mjegullën e Londrës më 1952 mbyti 4.000 veta vetëm brenda një dite... Tymtarët e fabrikave dhe automobilat në SHBA për çdo vit në atmosferë hedhin 23 milionë tonë të materieve të ndryshme të dëmshme. Në Francë vetëm termoelektranat më 1960 hodhën në ajër 114 mijë tonë të gazit sulfurik dhe mbi 82 milionë tonë të hirit. Më 1968 këta numra u dyfishuan edhe përkundër një vargu masash mbrojtëse. Në çdo qytet në Ruhr brenda vitit bien rreth 27 tonë të pluhurit industrial. Në SHBA-të në qytetet mbi të cilat  formohen retë nga mjegulla dhe tymi - smogu, vdekshmëria nga kanceri i mushkërive për 20 vjetët e fundit është rritur 50 herë. Në Angli dhe në Zvicër për 50 vjetët e fundit - 40 herë.
Me rastin e një hulumtimi në Tokio, në udhëkryqin e madh të komunikacionit Janaga, në gjakun e 40 prej 49 kalimtarëve të kontrolluar u gjet 2 deri 7 herë më tepër plumb nga normalja. Burimi kryesor: gazrat e automjeteve. Që kur u zbulua, automobili mbyti më shumë njerëz nga të gjitha viktimat e luftave të këtij shekulli (këtë të dhënë e deklaroi eksperti amerikan për autostrada Norbert Timan në Konferencën Ndërkombëtare për Sigurim në Rrugë, Paris, 1976), etj., etj. Si të shpëtojmë nga ky progres?

Brenda civilizimit, pa dalë nga ai, nuk shihen kurrfarë forcash që do tu kundërvihen të gjitha këtyre dukurive. Për më tepër, në shkallën e vlerave që civilizimi njeh, nuk gjendet asnjë argument për tu theksuar kundër vërshimit të shundit, pornografisë, alkoolit. Kjo është po ajo ndjenjë e pafuqisë dhe e rezignimit që ndihet në qëndrimin e kriminologëve amerikanë para ardhjes së baticës së kriminalitetit. Në të vërtetë, kjo është pafuqia e shkencës kundër ligësive, të cilat përveç dimensionit shoqëror kanë edhe atë moral. Mohimi i civilizimit sështë i mundshëm nga vetë ai, por nga jashtë, pra nga kultura. Edukata religjioze-etike dhe familja paraqesin sheshazi shtegdalje. Mirëpo, as shkenca smund të strehohet te religjioni, as civilizimi të kthehet te familja klasike. Nga aspekti i civilizimit, rrethi është mbyllur.



*Shenime*

*51)* Ska dyshim se televizioni edhe këtu dha kontributin e vet dëshpërues. Duke informuar opinionin britanik për rezultatet e studimit gjashtëvjeçar në temën se a e nxit dhunën në jetë dhuna në televizion (hulumtimi qe mbaruar më 1977), William Belson deklaroi se përgjigjja është patjetër afirmative. Dikush llogariti se fëmija mesatar amerikan, para se të kryejë shkollën e mesme, sheh në televizion 18.000 vrasje.

*52)* Dhjetë vjet më vonë komisioni i veçantë për shëndetësi mentale, formuar me vendimin e kryetarit të SHBA, në raportin e vet (shtator, 1977) do të përfundojë se problemet e këtij lloji tek amerikanët janë më keq se çmendohej më parë dhe më së paku 1/4 e banorëve vuan nga pasojat e trandjeve serioze emocionale. Kurse nga studimi që përgatiti Instituti Kombëtar për Shëndetësi Mentale (1977) del se vetëm gjatë vitit 1976 mbi 31,9 milionë amerikanë i qenë nënshtruar mjekimit nga çrregullimet mentale të këtij a të atij lloji; se 8 nga 54 milionë fëmijë amerikanë kanë nevojë për ndihmë për shkak të çrregullimeve psikologjike; se së paku 10 milionë njerëz kanë probleme lidhur me alkoolizmin dhe se numri i narkomanëve që shfrytëzojnë heroinë tejkalon shifrën 500.000.


*53)*Ti bëre që këta dhe paraardhësit e tyre të kënaqen ndaj harruan të Të kujtojnë... (Kurani, 25/18).

----------


## forum126

*Pesimizmi i teatrit*


Veçanërisht është simptomatike kur nga regjionet e pasura dhe të zhvilluara të botës arrin filozofia ogurzezë (Ibzen, Heidegger, Majler, Pinter, Backett, Markuze, ONeil, Bergman, A. Camus, Antonioni, etj.). Diç më tepër optimizëm ende gjendet te shkencëtarët, të cilët kryesisht merren me pamjen e jashtme të gjërave. Mendimtarët dhe artistët janë të shqetësuar. Sidomos këta të fundit.
Marrë sipërfaqësisht, duket sikur pesimizmi fillon kur shkrim-leximi i përfshin të gjithë, kur bëhet sigurimi social dhe kur arrihen 1.000 dollarë të ardhura nacionale për banor. Filozofia skandinave e fundit të shekullit XIX dhe e fillimit të shekullit XX ka një pesimizëm të theksuar. Sipas saj fati njerëzor është tragjik patjetër, kurse terri dhe hiçi janë rezultatet finale të përpjekjeve njerëzore për tu gjetur shtegu. Kjo filozofi mbiu që në fillim të këtij shekulli aty ku skishte më analfabetë dhe përderisa pjesa jugore e Evropës ende kënaqej me injorancën e bekuar (më 1906 Bullgaria dhe Serbia kishin 70% analfabetë, Italia 48%, Spanja 63%, Hungaria 43%, Austria 39% etj.). Jemi para sprovës të pyesim se a mos ndërmjet sigurimit social suedez, tani më të përsosurit në botë, dhe ndjenjës së dëshpërimit e të përhumbjes ka ndonjë lidhje. A thua ndjenja e sigurisë materiale lind ndjenjën e përhumbjes shpirtërore?

Përkundër dinamikës së jashtme iluzore, në të vërtetë dinamikës së jetës shoqërore e politike, civilizimi karakterizohet me ritmin e ngadalësuar të brendshëm të jetesës. Dramat e absurdit janë pamje besnike të jetës së njerëzve në shoqëritë më të zhvilluara bashkëkohore. Konfori është dukja e jashtme e jetës në civilizim, kurse absurdi dukja e brendshme, me dialektikën - sa më tepër konfor e kamje, aq më shumë ndjenjë absurdi i dezorientimi. Anasjelltas, shoqëritë primitive mund të jenë të varfëra e të tronditura nga dallimet e mëdha sociale, mirëpo të gjitha dëshmitë që kemi për to flasin për ndjenjat e  forta e të qarta me të cilat është ngjyrosur jeta e tyre. Veçanërisht folklori, literatura e shoqërisë primitive, na paraqet forcën e jashtëzakonshme të jetës dhe plotësinë e ndjenjave të njeriut primitiv. Ndjenjën e përhumbjes e të absurdit nuk e njeh kjo shoqëri e varfër*.(54)*

Bota e civilizuar vetëm në skenën e teatrit zbulon tragjedinë e vet njerëzore. Optimizëm ka ende në komeditë e lira e në melodramat filmike të demoduara. Pjesët serioze i përshkon pesimizmi. Teatri nga civilizimi vazhdimisht heq oreolin e përsosmërisë, të cilin shkenca rishtas e vëndon. Shkenca gjithnjë brutalisht i imponon të dhënat e veta për bollëkun e prodhimeve, me indeksat e produktivitetit masiv, të energjisë e të fuqisë njerëzore, të varfërisë intelektuale e morale, të dhunës, të besialitetit e të absurdit. Në një botë të begatë, midis tërë pasurisë e fuqisë, teatri thuaja pa përjashtim zbulon njeriun agresiv, të rrëmbyer nga veset, të pafuqishëm.
Poetët janë antenat e ndieshme të njerëzimit. Duke gjykuar sipas drojës dhe dyshimeve të tyre, bota nuk ecën drejt humanizmit, por drejt dehumanizimit e tjetërsimit të hapur.

Më 1971 bëri vetëvrasje Josunarij Kavabata, shkrimtari japonez, fitues i Çmimit Nobël për letërsi (1968) dhe njëri nga personalitetet më të shquara të letërsisë së sotme botërore. Para tij, më 1969 njësoi i dha fund jetës romancieri tjetër i madh japonez Jukij Mishima. Prej vitit 1895 trembëdhjetë shkrimtarët japonezë përfunduan jetën me vetëvrasje. Ndër ta është edhe autori i famshëm i Rashomonit Rjunosuku Agutagava (u vra më 1927). Kjo tragjedi në vazhdime e kulturës japoneze që zgjat 70 vjet koincidon depërtimin e civilizimit perëndimor dhe të botëkuptimeve materialiste në kulturën tradicionale të Japonisë. Çfarëdo që të jetë, civilizimi për shkrimtarët e tragjedive dhe për poetët do të ketë përherë fytyrë jonjerëzore dhe do ta kërcënojë humanitetin. Një vit para vdekjes Kavabata shkroi: Njerëzit nga njëri-tjetri janë ndarë me mur betoni, që pengon çdo rrjedhë të dashurisë. Natyra gulçitet në emër të zhvillimit: Në romanin Toka e borës (1937) në qendër të meditimeve të veta Kavabata vë temën e vetmisë dhe të tjetërsimit të njeriut në botën bashkëkohore.

Të gjithë përfaqësuesit e mëdhenj të kulturës njësoj e shohin këtë mossukses dhe dështim të njeriut në civilizim. André Malraux pyet se çfarë ishte rezultati përfundimtar i shpresës dhe i optimizmit të shekullit XIX, ndaj përgjigjet: Kjo është Evropa e shkretuar dhe e gjakosur, që sështë më e shkretuar dhe më e gjakosur se shembëlltyra e njeriut të cilën shpresonte se do ta krijojë (në konferencën e UNESCO-s, 1946). Pamja e njëjtë iu fanit edhe Paul Valérysë menjëherë pas Luftës së Parë Botërore. Më 1919 ai shkruan: Ekziston iluzioni i humbur i një kulture evropiane dhe argumenti i pafuqisë së njohjes të shpëtojë çfarëdo qoftë, ekziston shkenca e goditur për vdekje në ambiciet e saja morale dhe sikur e shndërruar nga egërsia e aplikimeve të veta; ekziston idealizmi që ngadhënjeu rëndë, i thërrmuar deri në fund, përgjegjës për ëndrrat e veta; realizmi i zhgënjyer, i mundur, i bërë pluhur nga barra e krimeve dhe e gabimeve; babëzia dhe vetëmohimi njësoj të përqeshur, besimet e përziera nëpër kohë, kryqi kundër kryqit, gjysmëhëna kundër gjysmëhënës; ekzistojnë edhe skeptikët edhe vetë të befasuar në vorbullën e ngjarjeve aq të rrufeshme, aq të ashpra, aq tronditëse, që luajnë me mendimet tona si macja me miun; skeptikët humbasin dyshimet e veta, rishtas i gjejnë, përsëri i humbasin, dhe nuk e dinë se më shumë shërbehen me kthesat e shpirtit të vet:


Nihilizmi dhe filozofia e absurdit janë frytet e pjesës më të pasur e më të civilizuar të botës. Kjo filozofi flet për paperspektivën e botës, për individin e shtresuar e të çintegruar psikikisht, për botën e heshtjes shurdhmemece, etj. Sështë kjo kurrsesi  filozofi helmuese, siç e quajnë disa. Në të vërtetë, ajo është shumë e thellë dhe edukuese. Ajo është shprehje e rezistencës së njeriut, e kundërshtimit të njeriut ndaj një bote që zhvillohet dhe rritet përkundër përfytyrimeve rreth saj. Ky është rebelimi i njeriut kundër botës njëdimensionale të civilizimit (A. Camus: Njeriu i revoltuar dhe H. Markuze: Njeriu i një dimensioni). Nga ky aspekt disa nihilizmin modern e morën si një formë të religjionit dhe, siç do të shohim, jo pa arsye. Të dytë paraqesin mohimin e materializmit dhe me nocion të njëjtë e qortojnë këtë botë. Të dytë kanë të përbashkët atë ankth të stërlashtë, atë shikim përtej varrit, atë kërkim dëshpërues të daljes nga një botë tek njeriu e ndien veten të huaj (A. Camus: I huaji). Dallojnë në faktin se nihilizmi nuk e gjen atë dalje, ndërkaq religjioni konsideron se e ka gjetur.

Mossuksesi i civilizimit që me shkencën e vet, fuqinë dhe pasurinë të zgjidhë çështjen e lumturisë njerëzore, kur të kuptohet njëherë e të pranohet, do të bëjë përshtypje të madhe psikologjike te njerëzimi. Ky do të jetë fillimi i zgjimit dhe i rishqyrtimit të disa botëkuptimeve tona elementare e të pranuara nga të gjithë. Ndër paragjykimet e para që do të goditen do të jetë paragjykimi i shkencës për njeriun. Sepse, në qoftë se shkenca nuk e zgjidh çështjen e lumturisë njerëzore, atëbotë vizioni religjioz për origjinën e njeriut është i vërtetë, kurse ai shkencor i gënjeshtërt. Mundësi të tretë ska.


*Shenime*

*54)* Anketa e Galupit Mendimi i tërë njerëzimit më 1976 tregoi se, për ndryshim nga skepsa e banorëve të vendeve të zhvilluara, popujt e varfër të Amerikës së Jugut dhe Afrikës shikojnë me optimizëm ardhmërinë.

----------


## forum126

*Nihilizmi*


Ti kthehemi edhe një herë temës për pikëprerjet ndërmjet nihilizmit dhe religjionit. Është fjala për faktin që nihilizmin bashkëkohor e shfaq si formë të religjionit në civilizim.

Nihilizmi sështë mohim i Zotit, porse protestë përse nuk ka Zot ose - si te Backetti - protestë përse ska njeri, përse njeriu sështë i mundshëm, përse sështë i realizueshëm në kushtet e ekzistencës. Ndërkaq ky qëndrim implikon, jo përfytyrimin shkencor, porse religjioz të njeriut dhe të botës. Siç e kupton shkenca, njeriu është i mundshëm dhe i realizueshëm. Mirëpo çdo gjë përfundimtare është jonjerëzore. Fjalia e njohur e Sartreit se njeriu është synim i kotë është religjioze edhe për nga kumbimi edhe për nga kuptimi. Sepse në materializëm nuk ka as synime, as kotësi, nuk ka kotësi meqë ska synime. Duke e flakur qëllimin si një kuptim më të lartë të fjalës, materializmi u lirua nga rreziku i absurdit dhe i kotësisë. Bota dhe njeriu në të kanë cak praktik, kanë funksion, qoftë ky edhe zoologjik. Pohimi se njeriu është pasion i kotë përfshinë vetëdijën se njeriu dhe bota sjanë të një rrafshi. Me një qëndrim të këtillë të njëjtë radikal ndaj botës ka filluar çdo religjion. Kotësia e Sartreit ose absurdi i Camus supozojnë kërkimin e qëllimit e të kuptimit, kërkim që - për ndryshim nga religjioni - përfundon me mossukses. Ky kërkim është religjioz, sepse është flakje e qëllimit tokësor të jetës njerëzore, flakje e funksionit. Çdo kërkim i Zotit është religjion. Por çdo kërkim sështë edhe zbulim. Nihilizmi është zhgënjim, jo për shkak të botës e të rendit, por sepse në gjithësi nuk ka Zot. Është çdo gjë e kotë dhe absurde, nëse njeriu vdes përgjithmonë (krahaso: Kurani, 23/115). Filozofia e absurdit tekstualisht nuk flet për religjionin, por e thotë qartë bindjen se njeriu dhe bota nuk u bënë mbi kritere të njëjta. Ajo shpreh atë lloj ankthi, që ndër të gjitha etapat, përjashto konkludimin përfundimtar, është religjioz. Edhe për nihilizmin, edhe për religjionin njeriu është i huaj në këtë botë, për nihilistët i huaj që ka mbaruar pa shpresë, për religjionin me shpresën e shpëtimit (shpëtimi i fjalorit të religjionit).


Mendimet e A. Camus mund të kuptohen vetëm si mendime të besimtarit të zhgënjyer: Në një botë në të cilën zhduket sakaq iluzioni dhe dritat, njeriu ndjehet si i huaj. Ky është dëbim pa dalje, duke qenë se aty nuk ruhen kujtimet e vatrës së humbur, as shpresat se më në fund do të arrihet në ndonjë tokë të premtuar. Ose: Sikur të isha dru në mes drunjsh... kjo jetë do të kishte kuptim, ose, më mirë, kjo çështje nuk do të shtrohej, meqë unë do të përbëja pjesën e kësaj bote. Do të isha kjo botë, të cilës tani i kundërvihem me tërë vetëdijën time... Çdo gjë është e lejuar meqë Zoti nuk ekziston dhe meqë njeriu vdes. Etj. Ky konstatim i fundit ska të bëjë fare me ateizmin sipër-faqësor dhe të bindur të mendimtarëve racionalistë. Përkundrazi, ai më shumë është nëmë e heshtur e një shpirti të lodhur duke kërkuar Zotin, pa mundur ta gjejë. Ky është ateizëm nga dëshpërimi.

Për çështjen e lirisë morale ekzistencializmi ka të njëjtin qëndrim sikur religjioni. Shkrimtarja frënge Simone de Bouvoire shkruan: Në fillim njeriu sështë asgjë, e ka në dorë të bëhet i mirë ose i keq, sipas asaj se a e pranon lirinë apo e refuzon... Qëllimet e veta liria i parashtron në mënyrë absolute dhe ska asnjë forcë të jashtme, qoftë kjo dhe vdekja, që të jetë në gjendje të shkatërrojë atë që ajo ka themeluar... Nëse loja e panisur sështë e humbur, as e fituar, është e nevojshme të luftohet e të rrezikohet çast për çast (Lexistentialisme et la Sagesse des Nations). Madje edhe dualiteti sartreian i qenies (être en soi dhe être pour soi - qenie më vete dhe qenie për vete) është qartas mohim i materializmit*.(55)* Vetëm emërtimet janë të reja, esenca është e vjetër dhe mund të identifikohet lehtë.

Hipikët në një farë kuptimi janë vazhdim i ekzistencializmit, shprehja e tij praktike, aplikimi i tij. Protesta e hipikëve kundër progresit - pa marrë parasysh formën ekstreme dhe absurde që mori - është merita më e madhe e kësaj lëvizjeje, e cila e bën fenomen autentik të kohës sonë. Ndërkaq mohimi i progresit mund ti ketë rrënjët vetëm në një filozofi e cila, së paku në premisat e veta themelore, është religjioze.
Kur kritikohet civilizimi, nuk kërkohet që të flaket. Edhe sikur të donim, civilizimi nuk mund të flaket. Ajo që duhet bërë dhe që mund të bëhet është të rrënohet miti për të. Rrënimi i këtij miti është kusht për humanizimin e mëtejmë të botës dhe detyra më e madhe e kulturës.


*SHenime*

*55)* Ose pranimi i tij i vetëdijes: Tërë ajo që ndodh në vetëdije smund të shpjegohet me asgjë jashtë saj, por vetëm brenda vetë vetëdijes (J. P. Sartre: Esquisse dune Theorie des emotions). Dhe çtë thuhet për Huis Clos, për këtë dramë që na mëson se çdo gjë që ekziston njëmend, ekziston vetëm si raport ndërmjet njeriut e njeriut. Vetëm emërtimet janë të reja, esenca është e vjetër dhe mund të identifikohet lehtë.

----------


## forum126

*3. Fenomeni i artit*


 Arti dhe shkenca
 Arti dhe religjioni
 Arti dhe ateizmi (arti në BRSS)
 Bota konkrete e artit (qasje artistike dhe sociologjike)
 Personazhi dhe personaliteti (drama e personazhit njerëzor)
 Artisti dhe vepra e tij
 Stili dhe funksioni
 Arti dhe kritika (mossuksesi i kritikës)

----------

